# QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION



## SODAPOPBOB

Quick Question :  Was there such a thing as "Popeye" soda pop?

 I have found items like the reproduction sign below. But otherwise I can't find anything about the real deal. Nor can I find any history about it.

 Anything to shed some light on this subject would be very much appreciated. Especially a photo of the bottle if you have one ... if it exist ... if ... if ... if ... ?

 Thanks,

 SODA"POPEYE"BOB  []


----------



## morbious_fod

Yeah and it tasted like spinich! Ah ga ga ga ga ga!

 Actually I have seen a piece of advertising in the soda pop book for this brand. Looks to be the same bottle, though I've never seen a real bottle. Wouldn't mind one of these myself. Ah ga ga ga ga ga!

 Well blows me down, while I was looking online for something about the brand I came across this creepy version of Popeye.


----------



## morbious_fod

As far as Popeye branded sweets, check these out. Popeye candy cigarettes. 






 I'll gladly pay your Tuesday for a Mountain Dew Party Jug bought today.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Man!  ................................................................................................................................... Thanks

 Are you trying to give me nightmares?  That Popeye painting will haunt me all night. I remember candy cigarettes. They used to have a red tip. My buddies and I would walk around with them dangling from our lips, thinking it looked cool.

 If anyone comes up with a bottle or something to prove the existence of the soda pop, please post it.

 Thanks,

 SODA "I YAM WHAT I YAM" BOB  [:-]


----------



## acls

I remember reading something in a very old Soda Net magazine about a collector who said he saw one (a Popeye soda bottle) on display at a Popeye's Chicken restaurant.  Ever since I read that my interest has been piqued too Bob.


----------



## bottleaddict

Interesting thread too say the least.I sold a unused popeye soda bottle cap on ebay several years ago too a popeye collector in Texas. I found the cap in a mason jar I bought in Maine. The jar (and cap) cost me 8.00 and  I sold the cap because I only collect bottles and jars. The cap sold for an amazing $158.75. I wish I had a picture of it but unfortunatly do not. If the cap brought that much one can only guess how much the bottle bring.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

bottleaddict ~

 Thanks for the Popeye info, and welcome to the forum. Where there's smoke there's fire. And where's there's a bottle cap there must be a bottle. But I sure wish I could find a photo of one. I've given up the search because I don't even know where to look anymore. Is it that rare and hard to find?  Must be!  ???

 SPBOB


----------



## fishnuts

Probably my friend, Bruce who could've paid that much for a Popeye crown.
 He is possibly  the foremost Popeye collector and expert on that subject...and from Texas.
 We discussed his bidding on that item...maybe, now that I think of it he might have lost it at the last moment.  The topic was "Did I have one of the sodas?"  Which,  of course, I don't.  And he doesn't either.  And he had never heard of such a thing until the crown came up for auction.  Which led us to both ask, "Then, where are any bottles?  Wouldn't there have to be many many examples, one would think"   Together we have over 80years experience in collecting comic related items.  Add the other advanced collectors getting in on the conversation at the last Oklahoma Alliance of  Fans convention lat October, and no one knew of a Popeye Soda brand.  It is a mystery.

 We do know the tin sign is not real, or vintage.  But, then what did the crown fit on?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm sure by now most of us have seen these "new" bottle caps on e-bay. Surely no one paid $158.75 for one of these? No way! But it still adds to the mystery of why make a reproduction if the original bottle and cap didn't exist. I expect someone will eventually turn up with a bottle someday and say ...

      "Oh ... you mean this ol' thing? Gee, I never realized until now it was worth a jillion dollars!"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 If someone is better at photo editing/enlarging than I am, please crop and enlarge (in focus if possible) one of the bottles that Popeye is holding in the reproduction sign shown at the top of this thread. Maybe by doing this we will discover a clue of some kind. Or it may be a fantasy image just like the sign itself. ???

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

My eyes are "popped" out from scrolling through some of the 9,930 current Popeye listings on e-bay. Although I did find the "fantasy/reproduction" sign shown below. But is it the image of a real Popeye Soda bottle, or what? It even indicates the various flavors it came in. I also looked through a ton of old Popeye magazine ads, but found nothing whatsoever related to soda pop. (At least not the real deal). I may have to give up ... or at least until I can find some spinach to boost my energy.  Lol  []


----------



## fishnuts

omg...look at that bottle will you.
 That sucker is screened in red, yellow, orange, purple, white, flesh tone, brown and black.
 Seven colors.  Seven colors?  rofl  A screen printers nightmare!  On a cylindrical object?  
 That alone should  be enough evidence that there is no Popeye Punch as this faux-retro sign shows.


----------



## celerycola

Here's a train load of those seven color acl's.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I found this regarding an edition of the Soda Fizz magazine from April of 2005. Look in the "At The Auction" category and you will see a listing for a Popeye bottle. Surely it's the real deal as I don't think this organization messes around with imaginary bottles. Perhaps someone who is personally familar with the Soda Fizz folks could send them an inquiry and see what they have to say.

 SPBOB

*The Soda Fizz ~ March/April 2005 ~ Vol. 3, No. 2
From the Publisher
 Member Network
*_Letters to the Editor, and more..
_*From "Chero Mike"
*_Studebaker Coca-Cola bottle from 1983 on eBay, Jackson, Miss. Show Report
_*Baltimore Show Report
 Looking Back At Barq's Bottles
*_By Bill Lockhart, Alamogordo, N.M.
_*Go-Withs
 Book Review - Makers & Their Marks by Julian Toulouse
*_By Mike Elling, Sharon, Tenn.
_*At the Auction
*_Mug Old Fashioned Root Beer, Black Kow, Seven-Up, Country Boy, Blue Bird, Popeye, Coca-
     Cola, Meyer's Quality Bev., Nehi, Evervess, Mountain Dew, Beehive Bev., White Rose, Koca-
     Nola, High Hat
_*Quarts
* _By Fred Arwood
_ *Photographing Bottles
* _By Charles Harris, Ooltewah, Tenn.
_*Classified Ads
 Show Calendar*


----------



## fishnuts

Seriously SPBob?
 That's a photo of a model train car and trailer.

 The two bottles on the two fake signs are not even  the same design.  So there must be two!?  rofl

 Doe the auction article allude to the bottle or the crown at auction?
 Somebody show us a photo of the Popeye Punch!  Or the Popeye Drink!  Or any such thing.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

fishnuts ~

 As for the article itself, and whether it is referring to the crown cap or the bottle I cannot say. I just copy/pasted that info from the internet. Perhaps someone has a copy of the actual magazine and can answer your question.

 Regarding your other comments ...

 1.  I agree the toy train (that celerycola posted) is a repro/fantasy item.
 2.  I agree with the "possibility" of there being two different bottles. But at the moment I would settle  
     for the photo of just one. (If one even exist ... which I believe it does. But I could be wrong). ???

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## fishnuts

Well, crud then.
 I just moved last October.  I kept the membership issues of Soda Fizz, but threw most of them out rather than moving them. I did excise and keep all the articles i wanted, good photos  but not the newsy bits or much of the historical and certainly not the advertising or auction results..  We could have solved the article question easily.
 No, probably not, because most of that collectors books and identifying guides are still packed up in the barn...i would not know where to look, or couldn't get to them thru the piles.


----------



## thesodafizz

> Popeye


 
 I have lost all the electronic copies of each magazine I did, but have most of them as actual printed magazines. So, I went to the issue mentioned and found:

 The At the Auction Popeye item is a crowncap that ended for $162.50.  It is different than the one posted, with a sailboat instead of the likeness of Popeye.  I only have the b/w image that appeared in the auction, but it is better than nothing.  

 K


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

K ~

 Wow! Thank you so much for that. Now if someone can just find a photo of the bottle itself the world will be complete. It's like bottleaddict said earlier, "if the cap sold for that much, just think what a bottle would go for?" We're probably talking in the $500.00+ range. I'd eat all of my spinach and go back for seconds for a shot at one of them thar bottles.  []

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod

You do have that crossover thing with Popeye collectors and bottle collectors alike looking for one.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I openly admit I am obsessed with finding, and possibly purchasing a Popeye soda bottle. Where there's a cap there's just gotta be a bottle! Right? With this said you should get a kick out of the image below which is part of an old advertisment for one of the many Popeye games. I realize there is no direct connection between it and a bottle, but you just gotta love it where the old Sea Hag says ...

        "Ya gotsta punch out these bottles before they punch you out. (I hopes they're non-return)."


----------



## celerycola

So,
 Popeye broke all the Popeye bottles?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The more I look at Soda-Fizz-Kathy's Popeye cap, the more it gets me to wondering if the bottle in question isn't a paper labeled type? There's something about that cap that makes me think it's really old, like maybe from the early 1930s. Popeye "popped" up around 1929, and was an instant success. Soon his name was on everything - including soda pop.

 Around that same time (1919 forward) a little black cat by the name of "Felix" also hit the silver screens and market place. And although created by different artist, both Popeye and Felix The Cat were at some point connected to Paramount Studios. 

 Anyway ... long story short - Is it possible that Popeye Soda Pop came in a paper label bottle and that's one of the reasons there are so few of them around? Take a look at the Felix Ginger Ale bottle below. If littl'ol' felix had his own soda, then there's a good possibility that Popeye had a similar one too. And if in doubt, take another look at the cap. Don't that just look 1930s to you? (Maybe the ingredients text on the cap is a clue) ??

 And here's one more tid-bit for you. This is a script line from a 1937 Popeye cartoon called "Popeye Meets Sinbad." Popeye is speaking to Olive Oyl about something while they are at Ali Babba's cave. Popeye says ...

 "Come on, we got the green light with us, You know, I could go for an ice cold chocolate soda right now... " 

 Hmmm ... This suggest that Popeye liked chocolate soda. Is this another clue?

 SPBOB

 "Felix Ginger Ale" - 1920s/30s. I wonder how many of these are around today?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's Kathy's cap again so you won't have to scroll back to see it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Sorry folks ... I just couldn't resist this "motion" image. (I hope it works). I'll find that bottle if it kills me!

 SPBOB

   "Toot-toot!"  []


----------



## morbious_fod

Well blows me down. He's got my pictacture on tha web. I'm strong to finisch when I eats me spinich. I'm Popeye the Sailor man!


----------



## treasurekidd

I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a Popeye soda bottle today! Sorry, folks, couldn't resist. ACL soda aren't usually my thing, but this one is really cool. I'd love to find one of these at my local flea market!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

treasurekidd ~

 Here's an acl I bet you'd like. (If you can find one). I think they are as rare as the Popeye. The last one of these Kidd's Cola bottles I saw sold for over $500.00. (What is it about sailor/pirate bottles that makes them so hard to find?)(Are there any along this theme line anywhere?)(If so, please share it with the rest of us while we're waiting for Popey to show up).

 Thanks for stopping by.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And just to show ya I yam what I yam and that I yam still on the hunt, check this out!  Notice the "Spinach Cola" can. I have heard of celery cola before, but can you imagine what spinach cola must taste like?  Lol  []

 SPBOB

 Ad for a Bally Pin-Ball machine 1993


----------



## treasurekidd

The Kidds is a great bottle Bob, but it's out of my price range. My Treasurekidd screen name is a play on words that I made up when I started metal detecting, and it is a play on my favorite pirate Captain Kidd, who treasure is rumored to be buried all over the east coast, including here in RI. I'd love to hit that jackpot someday, but I'd settle for finding a Kidds Cola bottle at a yard sale! Thanks for posting that pic Bob.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm surprised I didn't think of this sooner, but compare this close up of the bottle from the retro sign and Kathy's bottle cap, and you will see they are the same image. Both have the sailing ship with the main mast going up between (near) the letters P and E right in the center of the word Popeye. I am speculating here somewhat, but if Kathy's bottle cap is real and original, then I have every reason to believe the image on the sign was (at some point) taken from a "real" bottle. If so, then at least now we know what it looks like. And I'd say as I suspected earlier that it is a paper label bottle with a front label as well as a neck label. If you think this is just a coincidence, then "blow me down" and I'll shoot myself like I alluded to earlier. But the question(s) still remains ... Where is a real life photo of the bottle, and is the bottle "amber brown" as the retro sign suggest? (Hmmm ... maybe the sign isn't so retro after all. Maybe it's a "reproduction" of a "real" sign). Whatta ya think?

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here's the cap again for closer examination of the two.


----------



## epackage

Both are repros and there never was a Popeye soda soda much less a Popeye, he was a figment of your imagination....
      Thank You, 
                         BLUTO aka Brutus.....
 p.s.
       Olive Oyl was and always will be my girl.....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

epackage ... er, Brutus ... har har har

 Them's fightin' words! Watch out or I'll eat some spinach!  Lol  []  Do you have any idea how much time I spent on this fantasy of mine? If I wasn't self employed I'd fire myself for all the time I spent on this obsession. By the way, Kathy will likely see your comments as well. Just tell her that the bottle cap she posted ain't real and see what happens.

 Later,

 Bob


----------



## epackage

I have my eyes peeled at all times for this bottle just for you, I have a little book I carry with me for people here looking for certain items and this is number 8 on my hit list, fingers are crossed,,,,best of luck....Jim


----------



## whiskeyman

SPB...ya ever think ya may not be looking for a Popeye bottle, but a, Popeye  >>


----------



## whiskeyman

yeah...I looked allover google and didn't find a Popeye can either...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

whiskeyman ~

 Right on! I found some stuff along the way too.  Like this ...

 Hoppalong Cassidy "Hoppy Cola" (Australian) 1950s. Currently for sale on the internet (not e-bay) for $165.00


----------



## bottleaddict

Well,well well. I must say this thread has been interesting too say the least. My previous post stated I sold a popeye cap for $158.75. The cap actually sold for $162.50. Yes the cap I sold is the one the sodafizz (Kathy) sent in a picture of! Thanks Kathy! The reason I know it was mine is the uncrimped edges making the cap unused. The light scratches as well as the one I had was in same condition. The only thing I can add about the cap is that it was cork lined. I guess this is a small world afterall. I sure would like a copy of the magazine my cap was in if at all possible.....Rusty J.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

bottleaddict ~

                             Thanks for the confirmation on the Popeye bottle cap as being "real."

 Plus, the image below is a little experiment of mine. It's an enlargement of the bottle from the so called retro sign. It's a little blurry, but we can still see the similarity between the bottle and the bottle cap.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

If I post this cap again someone is going to shoot me. But I for one hate scrolling back to compare. (My apologies).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This page jumping stuff and I are going to tangle one of these days. There's no way I'm going to let it get the best of me. So take this!  (Remember :  I'm obsessed! )  Lol  []


----------



## bottleaddict

Since I found the cap in Maine I wonder if it might have been from north of the border and was a Canadian soda?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

bot ~

 Very possible. I looked into that somewhat but still didn't find anything. If you saw the Hoppy Cola bottle I posted, it was from Australia. Plus some other "American celebrity" brands I saw were also from foreign countries. But you would think something would pop up no matter what part of the world it originated in. After accidently finding the Hoppy bottle, I did a little test and found absoloutely no other reference to it. So I think a lot of these types of bottles slipped through the cracks with collectors. Especially if most of them had paper labels as I suspect. Check out this relatively common, but still hard to find in the flesh, Mickey Mouse bottle from the 1920s. Do a quick search and see how many of them you can find. It won't be very many I assure you.

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And just to "cap" it off here's the cap.  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

bottleaddict ~

 As long as we are on the subject, here's another one of Popeye's buddies that "may" have slipped through the cracks as well. I'm not even sure if it's a real deal or a fantasy brand. But one thing is for sure, there are not any of these around either. (At least not that I could find). Plus, I think it's foreign. Sorry, no cap! That's your job. You're the "cap man."  Lol  []

 SPBOB


----------



## fishnuts

I cannot let this 'oops' pass without a word.
 This Mickey Mouse bottle is not from the 20's...sorry.
 Mickey's first appearance in Plane Crazy was May of 1928 and it was a flop.
 Fame and fortune began after the release of Steamboat Willie in Nov of 1928.  
 That doesn't leave  much time to get licensed items into the general publics mainstream...and, in fact most Mickey items from the earliest period are knock-offs, that is un-authorized versions that don't often come close to really looking like Mickey.  Additionally. the Mickey image on that label is not the Mickey image  from the late 20's but a version of Mickey from the early-mid 30's. 
 George Borgfeldt began, and is responsible for the authorized mass licensing of Mickey and Minnie imagry sometime in 1933, so the bottle has to be at or after that date.  The label will show a copywrite 'bug' noting W. D. E. for Walt Disney Enterprises and that stayed consistent with all licensed operations until 1938 when the more common WDP(Walt Disney Productions) replaced it.
 Hope this is helpful.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

fishnuts ~

 You're right! Correction appreciated. And it was an oops. I actually knew that. But my typing skills are faster than my brain skills. In fact, there is still a bit of controversy among some whether Steamboat Willie (Mickey's first sound cartoon) was created in 1928 or 1929. Some say late 1928 because that was when it was on the drawing board. And some say early 1929 because that was when it was released in theatres. I say 1928/1929 (Both). Initially Walt Disney wanted to name him Mortimore Mouse, but it was Walt's wife who came up with Mickey. (Hmmm ... or was it Mortimere? I'm not 100% sure). 

 Please feel free to correct me any time. I am all about accuracy whenever possible.

 Thanks,

 SPBOB

 Mickey Mouse deco bottle ... 1920s/30s (Just about as rare as a soda bottle gets).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm correcting my own oops this time ... I meant to say drawing board 1927 ...  release 1928.  Sorry 'bout that. And part of the controversy I mentioned also involves which talkie came first "The Jazz Singer" or "Steamboat Willie." ?

*Steamboat Willie* (1928) is an animated short released on November 18, 1928. It was the third Mickey Mouse cartoon, behind _Plane Crazy_ (released six months earlier) and _The Gallopin' Gaucho_ (made earlier, but released after). It was also the first cartoon to feature synchronized sound.[2]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Since Popeye is currently "out to sea" I thought while we were waiting for his return I would do a little research on the Boopsi Cola and see what I could find. Well, the answer is "not much." It seems to be as elusive as the Popeye bottle. There is a ton of stuff on the retro tin sign I posted, but as yet no confirmation as to it being a genuine reproduction or a total fantasy fake. 

 However, I did find the following from a Betty Boop chat forum. But the weird part is that no one replied to it. At least not that I could find. But it clearly suggest that Boopsi Cola was real. But why in the heck can't I find a photo of a real bottle?

 Here's the chat forum question copy/pasted ...  (I intentionally left out the members name).






 Boopsie Cola 
 I have a 1950's Boopsie Cola Sign made out of some kind of cardboard. I'm just curious as to how much it could be worth? 

 Thank you [/align][/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I hope no one objects to my getting a little (a lot ?) side tracked on the Popeye theme. Just think of it as a so called "History Lesson" regarding some of the more obscure soda bottles. Plus, I realize now I should have titled this thread ...

                             COMIC CHARACTER SODA BOTTLES (FACT OR FICTION?)

 With that said, here is an auction result for a Mickey Mouse ginger ale bottle. I am not sure where they got the 1932 date, but it does say c. (circa/appx) so I guess that's close enough for the time being. And for those of you who have one of these bottles, but didn't realize what they are worth, this should give you a fairly good idea of what one was worth in 2009. Notice where it says one sold in the past for $631.00.  Man-o-man ... I need to find me one of them dudes! (Photo is actual auction item with double labels).





 Winning Bid:
 $468.05 (includes 15% Buyer's Premium)



 Bids:
 4

 Bidding Ended:
 March 26, 2009 at 12:00 PM EDT 

 Auction:
 Auction #197 - Part II
 Item numbers 992 through 2667 in auction 197. 
 Item Description
 9.5" tall 12 oz. glass bottle with pair of attached labels. By Ludford Fruit Products Inc., Hollywood, CA Â©1932. Large label features image of Mickey with spotlight shining on him as he says "Have One With Me." Smaller label repeats his name and image. Both labels have scattered trace of aging and some edge wear including tiny tip off lower left corner of bottom label. Bottle has moderate aging and is a slight bit cloudy but no chips or cracks. Fine. We have only offered a few of these bottles in our 42 years, one of those was in Auction #195 and it sold for $631.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Regarding the introduction of talking movies, the Jazz Singer, starring Al Jolson, premiered on October 6, 1927. Steamboat Willie premiered on November 18, 1928. A full year later. But Steamboat Willie is still acclaimed as being the first talking/sound cartoon feature.

 Thanks for tagging along ...

 Appreciatively,

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And now back to bottles ...

 As you can see I have been a "Busy Beaver" today. Or, if you look at from a different perspective, I guess you could call me a "Lazy Bones."  []

 In any event, here's another bottle I'm researching. I got the photo from one of wonkapete's post, (which I hope he doesn't mind) and is another comic/tv character of interest. At present I know little or nothing about it other than it is another fairly obscure bottle that appears to be extremely hard to find. If anyone has information or comments on any of these bottles, please feel free to share. Thanks.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Back to Betty ...

 Regarding the possibility of there ever being an actual "Boopsi Cola," the following may help to shed a little more light on the subject, but at present the question still remains unanswered. Many of you will immediately recognize the bottle below and know where I am going with this. And for others it will be a first. It pertains to a brand of soda, and it's accompanying acl bottle, called "Holly." But rather than confuse anyone with my limited knowledge on the subject, please note the following comments from members I found here on A-B.net.

 Member:  Maine Digger - July 12, 2004
 I dug a dump in the woods across the road last year, and most of the stuff was 1920-30s, there were losts of old lysol, clorox and a few of those double handled jobs.[8D] Although I did find a couple 'keepers' especially marbles. My digging buddy pulled out a '*Betty* *Boop*' bottle[] I put the lysols, etc. all in a neat pile and covered them over with leaves and some pine branches for someone else to find in the future.

 Member:  ACLS - June 14, 2009
 I don't know much about them, but I will tell you the little that I do know. The two on the right I am pretty sure are from Ohio. The bottle with the *Betty* *Boop* looking girl is what is called a fantasy bottle. The *Betty* *Boop* girl was not on the original bottles. A collector named Thomas Marsh bought a bunch of Holly bottles with only neck labels and then added a high quality decal of the girl character. The quart is the rarest of the bunch and I have seen them go for as much as $40 in good shape. There is also a 12 oz version that looks similar to the quart. Hope this helps a little.

                                          ~ * ~

 I am not sure which bottle Maine Digger is referring to, (there was no photo with his text). But it may have been a Betty Boop "perfume" bottle that I know existed for sure.

 However, ACLS is for certain referring to a similar "Holly" bottle like the one shown below. This particular photo I got from a current e-bay listing.

 From what I was able to determine, this so called fantasy "Holly" bottle originated in Youngstown, Ohio in the 1980s.  Apparently there was a great deal of controversy surrounding it, and appears at some point may even have involved a law suit against the Thomas Marsh that ACLS mentioned.

 (More to follow).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here is the photo of a collection of original (1960s?) "Holly" bottles that Thomas Marsh used to create his fantasy bottle. I borrowed this photo from a thread that wonkapete posted on July 24, 2007. Notice the blank area on the bottles where Thomas Marsh placed the Betty Boop image.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Lastly is this collection of "Holly" bottles that is currently available on e-bay. The seller doesn't seem to know much more about them than I do. I suspect they are still  being made to this very day. However, I am still researching that aspect.

 In any event, this is only the tip of the iceberg, and still does not address or answer the question as to whether the "Boopsi Cola" is somehow related to all of this, or if it was a real soda pop or just another fantasy brand. The research continues and I will report back if/when I find anything else to help resolve the mystery surrounding "Boopsi Cola." (Fact or fiction ???) Comments encouraged.

 Thanks,

 SPBOB

 Current e-bay link to bottles below.   
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOLLY-BEVERAGE-FILLED-BOTTLES-BETTY-BOOP-IMAGE-RARE-/280564834877?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4152f7a23d
 [/align]


----------



## wonkapete

Just FYI Bob - these were actually Tom Marsh's.  I bought his collection a few years ago - about 3000 bottles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Wonka ~

 Thank you.

 Questions:

 1.  Are they from the 1980s or some other date(s)?
 2.  Are they still being made today?
 3.  Was there ever a law suit involved with them?
 4.  Are they considered rare as the e-bay seller suggest?
 5.  Are you the e-bay seller in question?
 6.  What can you tell us about "Boopsi Cola?" Fact or fiction?

 Thanks again,

 SPBOB


----------



## wonkapete

1.  Are they from the 1980s or some other date(s)? The bottles are from the 1960s.  I'm not sure when he started applying the Betty graphics.

 2.  Are they still being made today? Not by Tom, since he has passed away.

 3.  Was there ever a law suit involved with them? I never heard of one.

 4.  Are they considered rare as the e-bay seller suggest? Certainly, there can't be that many out there in the market.  However, I'd consider them nearly worthless since it's a fantasy item.

 5.  Are you the e-bay seller in question?  Nope, I haven't sold anything from his collection I bought.

 6.  What can you tell us about "Boopsi Cola?" Fact or fiction? I've never seen one in all my years of collecting, but anything's possible.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Wonka ~

 Thank you so much for that. 

 I just scrolled through all 114 pages of your amazing website and compliment you on it. And for those who have not done the same I highly recommend it. It's like a free book that could easily sell for $25.00 or more. Great stuff!

 One more question if I may. What can you tell us about "Plantation Punch?" You may have seen the "IN SEARCH OF" thread where member Anthonicia is looking for a photo of one of the Plantation Punch bottles. I didn't see one on your site, but thought you might have one tucked away somewhere.

 Plus, I would be honored if you would share your opinion regarding the "maybe" Popeye bottle that launched this thread initially.

 Mucho Gracias' ... and please keep up the hard work and much appreciated/enjoyable to see bottles on your website.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This next Popeye entry is a little odd, but at least it's soda related. It's a cheap (sew on/iron on ?) felt patch for some type of Virginia Dare promotion. Even the individual who owns it can't explain what it was intended for. Nor is there an exact date associated with it. But circa late 1930s / early 1940s seems about right. It's just about as mysterious as the Popeye bottle cap that doesn't have a bottle.  []

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod

Hmmmm. Virginia Dare the makers of flavor extracts for soft drinks, and a promotion that features Popeye the Sailor, add to that the possibility of a Popeye related soda and you have a very possible connection. Could this Popeye soda be a Virginia Dare brand? I do know that Virginia Dare was providing the extracts for various flavor lines, including in 1938 the Pocahontas Bottling Company. I also know that from time to time these extract companies would create their own brands. Blue Ribbon Extract had a drink they called Tandem which was bottled by the Marion Bottling Company in the 1930's, which I have the letters to the company describing how to prepare the drink though no bottles have ever arisen. Virginia Dare also had the Korker brand which existed during the 1930's. It's very possible that the Popeye brand belongs to the Virginia Dare company. It's just too much of a coincidence to have a Popeye brand and a Popeye related Virginia Dare promotion, and no connection.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Thanks Morb ~

 In the back of my mind I was thinking along those same lines. But without anything to back it up I restrained myself. Even as we speak I'm doing a little research, but so far have found zilch to connect the two.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I hit another dead end, but in the process came across this collectibles auction site. It shows over 2000 Popeye collectibles from various years, mostly from the 1930s and 40s. Most of them are sold items from past auctions. And in order to see the realized prices you would have to sign up. But just to scan the photos and details is free. It covers everything from Popeye banks to Popeye tanks. Unfortunately, out of the hundreds of items shown, not a single one is soda pop related. But if you enjoy seeing hundreds of great photos of classic collectibles, then click and check it out. My favorite item is the Popeye Pirate Pistol below, which has an estimated value of between $300.00 and $500.00. Man'alive, I'd love to have one of them. By using their search box you can look up your own favorite collectibles as well. And just click on any photo to enlarge it.  Enjoy.

 Link:

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/search?q=Popeye&fq=&sort=relevance&dtype=gallery&hasimage=true&type=complete&rows=20&pagenum=1

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

BINGO!  (sort of)

 The item below is currently available on e-bay, and is described as a "new/reproduction" magnet of an original cardboard store display for Popeye Cola. At first I was a little sceptical so I sent the seller a message to inquire about it. I just heard back from them and they told me to enlarge/zoom in on the item and I would notice that the image is in fact from an actual photo, and that you can even see the texture, discoloration and edge wear of the cardboard itself. So for me if the bottle cap wasn't proof enough of the existence of a for real Popeye Cola, this item double confirms it. I am sure these magnets are plentiful and cheap, but the cardboard displays and the bottles they depict have got to be as rare as hen's teeth. With the introduction of this new evidence I personally am 100% convinced now that a bottle exist. But finding a photo of one may be a monumental task to say the least. Not to mention finding an actual bottle for sale somewhere. No doubt this is where the image for the (reproduction) tin signs came from. Whatta ya think?  

 SPBOB

 e-bay link to item
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310253901071&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Notation ...

 I keep saying Popeye "Cola." It may very well have been available in ginger ale or various other flavors. So henceforth I will refer to it as "Popeye Soda."  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Additionally ...

 I wanted to emphasize that the auction site I provided a link to is totally user friendly and also contains hundreds/thousands? of other collectibles besides Popeye, etc. Search "Coca Cola" and you will find something like 10,000 various items. And under "Soda Pop" you will see a lot of cool acl bottles, plus a variety of other stuff. It is also an on-going auction and not just an archives. Check it out! You won't be disappointed.

 SPBOB

 Here's the link again ... but if it comes up "Popeye" just change it in the search box.

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/search?q=Popeye&fq=&sort=relevance&dtype=gallery&hasimage=true&type=complete&rows=20&pagenum=1


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

All I know about this steel Popeye Cola can is that it was part of a series of five different flavors called "Sunday Funnies" and was made by ...  (On the back of the cans were snippets of Sunday newspaper comics).

*Flavor Valley Corporation,  New York, New York 10024* 

 I will do some research on it soon, but as far as I know there is no connection between the can and the bottle.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hmmm ... I wonder what you were supposed to drink out of this mug after you finished off the peanut butter? Popeye Soda perhaps? And what is the date that's shown on the lower right portion of the label?  1949 ? (Sussex Foods Inc). 

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

By the way ...

 I did a little research regarding the "Sunday Funnies" soda cans. And although I didn't find much on the brand itself, I did find this pertaining to "steel flat-top cans" vs. "pull-tab cans" ...  Thus dating the Sunday Funnies can sometime prior to about 1962/64. (It looks late 1950s or early 60s to me). 

 The First Pull Tabs: 1962-1964 
 The flat top can had been born in 1933 and first sold in 1935.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hey Morb ~

 I hate to throw a monkey wrench into things, but I found another one of those mysterious Popeye patches. But notice this one has the word "Mote" stitched on it. Plus it doesn't have the red highlights. I looked up the word "Mote" and (depending on how it is used) could mean any one of the following ...

 1.  Speck of dust
 2.  Might - Maybe
 3.  Idea
 4.  Mother (foreign)
 5.  Wife (foreign)
 6.  Nickname

 So take your pick. I'm thinking "nickname." But whatever it means, it appears it wasn't exclusive to Virginia Dare. But there is no question that due to the specific way Virginia Dare is written they had some sort of special stamp they used. But used for what is still a mystery. I also looked up the word "Steinie" and my online dictionary just laughed at me. It asked ... Did you mean "Steinke?" The only thing that makes any sense at all is that "Steinie" might mean a drinking/chugging contest of some kind. Thus the winner was the "Champ."  ???

 Just for the record, I have recorded no less than 40 hours of searching the internet for a photo of that dumb bottle. So please keep this in mind if someone intends to do a search of your own. And please save the photos I've posted, as they take forever to find, and may never appear in one place at one time again except here on Antique-Bottles.net. (Which is where the crazy/obsessed collectors like myself hang out).  []

 Thanks for hangin' in there ... "I yam what I yam." 

 SODA"POOPEYED"BOB


----------



## JayBeck

Hey Bob,

 I have been reading this thread since you started it and keep hoping to see that Popeye bottle when there is a new post but so far no deal. A lot of what you can find online seems to be the repro/fantasy type items which can make it difficult to determine if there ever was a real product. I just found a photo of an original cardboard sign (the one used for the magnet you posted) and seeing this sign I would think that there must be a bottle for this product somewhere. However, everything seems to point to a paper label bottle which tend to be more scarce to begin with but I also thought about how long the Popeye soda was in production. Since the original items seem to be so scarce, it is possible that Popeye soda was only produced for a short time, maybe only a year or two, which would add another factor of rarity for a bottle that likely had a paper label. I would say that the Popeye bottle does/did exist but is there still one out there with the paper labels? I sure hope someone out there comes up with a picture of the actual bottle because I sure would like to see one.

 Sorry the picture is small but was the best I could get from the source so here is a link. The seller also mentions the difficulty in finding an actual Popeye bottle.

 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/popeye-soda-advertising-rare


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

JayBeck ~

 Thank you so much for everything. That seals the coffin on the cardboard sign part. Now we just need to find one of the dang tootin' bottles. But, like you said, that me be extremely difficult if not (as Popeye would say) "praktickly impozzible."  [] 

 Also, the sign you posted and the magnet I posted sure look like the "identical" one. Is it possible that both would have the same wear along the bottom? I seriously doubt it. But if they are the same, how did the image get on the magnet and who put it there? Is the magnet manufactured or home made? Too much mystery for this bloke. But since I love a good detective story, I guess the search will continue.

 Thanks again. You just made my day/month. And here's the magnet again for wear comparison. (With possible yellowing of both along the top. JayBeck's is likely later and may have been kicked around a little more) ???

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 The cardboard sign sold back in 2007. I was going to register and see what it sold for, but they charge $9.99 per month, so I decided to skip it. I wonder now if it was possibly the seller or buyer who had the magnet made? Could very well have been one or the other.  

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Hey Morb ~
> 
> I hate to throw a monkey wrench into things, but I found another one of those mysterious Popeye patches. But notice this one has the word "Mote" stitched on it. Plus it doesn't have the red highlights. I looked up the word "Mote" and (depending on how it is used) could mean any one of the following ...
> 
> 1.  Speck of dust
> 2.  Might - Maybe
> 3.  Idea
> 4.  Mother (foreign)
> 5.  Wife (foreign)
> 6.  Nickname
> 
> So take your pick. I'm thinking "nickname." But whatever it means, it appears it wasn't exclusive to Virginia Dare. But there is no question that due to the specific way Virginia Dare is written they had some sort of special stamp they used. But used for what is still a mystery. I also looked up the word "Steinie" and my online dictionary just laughed at me. It asked ... Did you mean "Steinke?" The only thing that makes any sense at all is that "Steinie" might mean a drinking/chugging contest of some kind. Thus the winner was the "Champ."  ???
> 
> Just for the record, I have recorded no less than 40 hours of searching the internet for a photo of that dumb bottle. So please keep this in mind if someone intends to do a search of your own. And please save the photos I've posted, as they take forever to find, and may never appear in one place at one time again except here on Antique-Bottles.net. (Which is where the crazy/obsessed collectors like myself hang out).  []
> 
> Thanks for hangin' in there ... "I yam what I yam."
> 
> SODA"POOPEYED"BOB


 
 Most likely the company that produced this piece used it as a universal piece where you could get it printed with whatever you wanted; however, why would Virginia Dare use such a piece as an advertisement if there wasn't some type of connection. Case in point look up betty boop and holly beverages on ebay and you will find a bottle topper with the character with the earlier bottles post on this thread.


----------



## morbious_fod

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-51-2-X8-3-4-CARDBOARD-HOLLY-SODA-BOTTLE-TOPPER-/140459191947?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b4052e8b

 The Holly Betty Boop bottle topper.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Morb ~

 Thanks. Maybe one of these days we'll know the whole story on the Holly bottles. Wonkapete said Tom Marsh (the creator of these fantasy bottles) passed away, and that they were created in the 1960s. But whether he or someone else created the topper, I don't know. Obviously someone went to a lot of trouble to promote it for some reason. Which I suppose may have been to add to the hype regarding their rarity and valuable. 

 Wonka ~  If you see this I'd like to clarify what you said about buying Tom Marsh's collection of 3000 bottles. Are you saying all 3000 were Holly bottles, or that they were just a portion of his entire collection? I am also wondering exactly how many Holly bottles he made? And despite the controversey surrounding them, I still think I'll try and nab one someday. Especially if they are "worthless," which is right up my alley when it comes to the price of one.  []

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod

I don't know if they owned the brand or just bottled it; however, I finally got around to looking up that mention of the Popeye brand in the Soda book. I thought it was a sign; however, it turns out to be a paper label. Looks like the bottles were 12oz and it was a "tropical beverage" bottled by the Porto Rico Pale Dry Co.. I can't seem to find where they trademarked the name, but this is certainly the label we have been seeing on the signs. 






 The company seems to have operated from the 1940 until at least the 1960's.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Morb ~

 All I can say is "WOW! Followed by a great big "THANK YOU!"

 Okey dokey then ... we are really making some progress now! To update things we have a solid identification on the existence of the following Popeye Soda related items ...

 1.  A Popey bottle cap.
 2.  A Popeye cardboard display sign.
 3.  A Popeye paper label.

 But where-o-where has my little dog gone? And where-o-where are the bottles that went with these items?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hey Morb ~

 Your recent discovery got me so excited I have been doing some research of my own. I looked up "Porto Rico Pale Dry Co." and found the following paragraph from a site called "Philadelphia Memories" by some guy that grew up there. And although it doesn't make a specific connection to "Popeye Tropical Beverage," it does tell us a little more about it's place of origin. Namely, Philadelphia, PA.

 {Copy/Pasted}

[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Porto Rico was one of many local/regional brands of soda pop found across America in the 1940 and '50s. Before Coke and Pepsi put the little independent bottlers out of business. When Coke supplied servicemen all over the world with product during World War II, it was one of the smartest product placement moves ever made. Once hooked on cola, people abandoned Pale Dry Ginger Ale, Frank's Black Cherry Wishniak (_a Philly favorite_) and other now-obscure soda pop flavors and local offerings in favor of large national cola brands.[/font]

 Link to site:  http://www.joesherlock.com/Philly2.html


 Plus, here's an old photo of a roadside sign that accompanied the text above. I can't quite make out the bottle on the right, other than it is green glass. (But definitely not a Popeye bottle).

 Thanks again for the lead.

 Bob


----------



## morbious_fod

Porto Rico Root Beer label.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Since I can't find the real deal I decided to make a fake. I started by printing a copy of Morb's label and then enhanced it with colored pencils. I then cut it to size and taped it to the back side of a Dad's root beer bottle. Of course, I'm not 100% sure it was an amber bottle, but according to the cardboard sign that's how it is depicted. Following this post will be another photo of the label on a clear glass bottle. Both bottles are 12 OZ, just like it says on the label. But this doesn't mean I am giving up the search. But rather to give us a better idea of what one might look like.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here's the clear glass variation that I put on a Anchorr bottle. I thought the anchor image tied in good with the Popeye theme. And it may be of interest to note that most fruit flavored bottles are typically clear glass so as to indicate the flavor. In this case I made it "Tropical" like it says on the label. I'm guessing again, but I suspect it was something like Hawaiian Punch.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Lastly, here is a closeup of the label I colored. I'm just guessing on the actual colors, but thought it turned out pretty good.

 Hey Morb ~

 Would it be possible to have you post all of the exact wording on the label?  Especially the small words located between Popeye and Tropical Beverage.

 Thanks,

 Bob


----------



## OsiaBoyce

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0tc2D9ehnk []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Osia ~

 Thanks. I like this one too .  Lol  []

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzdhMc6K8e0&feature=related


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Osia ~

 Your point about having time on my hands is valid. Plus, I thought this would as good a time as any to share with everyone a little more about myself. For starters, when I am not providing care for the elderly residents who reside in my home (ranging in age between 88 and 92) which is a 24 hour a day, seven days a week responsibility, I enjoy what little spare time I actually have on the internet, as well as painting oil on canvas. The photo below is one of my most popular works and is a rendering of Native Amerian rock art, (which is better known as petroglyphs). They are found throughtout the southwest and recognized as the type of rock art typically scratched (hand chiseled) into native stone. I have an entire collection of these sort of paintings that I have done. The one shown here is an original I did in 2001. It is of a Anasazi shaman with his staff and medicine back. I have done numerous repeats of this work, and at present they sell for about $250.00 each. I can paint one like this in about two days, and have sold no less than eight of this particular painting.

 The only reason I mention this now is with the hope of illustrating that one man's "free time" is another man's supplemental income. I also write and am currently on page 170 of my latest novel. Nothing I've written has been published yet. But then, I have never submitted anything either. I guess I'm a crazy guy who just happens to collect soda pop bottles as well as a variety of other items.

 I apologize to those who may consider this off-topic explaination as a waste of time, but I guess it's just another case of ... "I yam what I yam."

 Respectfully,

 Bob


----------



## morbious_fod

Unfortunately the pic I posted was from an extremely small printed label in a book so I don't think I could get it any better than that.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Sorry, OsiaBoyce. No bottle yet!   []   But I'm trying and won't give up until I run out of spinach. 

 However, I did find this photo of a (New/2007/08) scale model boxcar showing "Popeye Root Beer." And based on what we learned in the past these so called fantasy items are often related to real items that once existed.

 This item is currently on e-bay. I contacted the seller regarding a possible closeup or detailed description of the bottle that Popeye is holding (which looks slightly different than the last one) and hopefully I will hear back from them soon. So unless this item is entirely bogus, it appears there might have been a Popeye root beer as well as the tropical punch flavor. 

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

As most of us know, just about everything posted on this website, as well as others like it, eventually (if not immediately) end up on Google. In fact, if you Google search "Popeye Soda Pop Bottle" right now, this thread will be the first reference link on the list. (At least it was five minutes ago). And just how this happens I am not sure, but I have always thought it was interesting. So with this said, I post these particular comments not only for Antique-Bottles.Net members, but essentially for the entire world, and/or anyone who uses Google. (And who doesn't?)

 So whether it be five minutes from now or five years, this is especially for that lucky individual who has or finds a Popeye soda pop bottle and is researching it. And, I might add, you have come to the right place. As far as I know at present, this is currently the only website on the internet involved in the discussion and search for a most unique and as yet undiscovered soda bottle. If you have one, it could very well be a one-of-a-kind. (And certainly one of very few). And to further this, I would like to expound on what I call ...

                                                    ~  SPECULATION TIME  ~

 1.  It has already been established that a single Popeye bottle cap sold for unprecedented $162.50!

 2.  Just the other day I was in a book store and thumbed through a book about comic characters. And in the book I came across a listing for the exact same cardboard sign as the one discussed earlier, and shown here again, with an actual "sold at auction" price of $300.00! I did not purchase the book, but I do recall it was published sometime in the past five years. Of course, auction prices can exaggerate an items true value, but someone obviously thought it was worth that much at the time. Presently it seems these cardboard signs are just about as rare as the bottles and bottle caps. Only with time will we likely ever know the answer to these and many other questions regarding rarity and true value.

 So here is the speculation part, which is entirely my own, and not intended to establish a true value.

 If a cap sold for .............  $162.50
 And a sign sold for .........  $300.00

 My estimated value of a Popeye soda pop bottle, in excellent condition - no nicks or cracks - with a fully intact paper label - also in excellent condition, would, as of today's date October 15, 2010, be worth approximately ...

                                                            $800.00 to $1200.00

 Personally, if I walked into an antique shop today and saw one of the bottles for sale anywhere in the above price range, I would through down my credit card faster than you can bat a "pop" eye!  []

 SODAPOPBOB

 Example of cardboard sign that sold at auction for $300.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Follow up ...

 I just called the antique dealer who has the book where I saw the cardboard sign listed for $300.00, and asked him to hold it for me to purchase. I looked at so many books the day I was in there, that I got my publication dates mixed up. The date of the book is 1993, and one of the reasons I will be getting it so cheap at half price for $10.00.

 So does this new date, which was obviously some time prior to 1993, mean the sign is worth more now, or less?  I guess it depends on how many (if any) have turned up since then. But based on my and other's inability to find a single item (sign - cap - bottle) it certainly suggest they are just as rare now as they likely have always been. I just wish e-bay would initiate an acrhives of past sales, but I guess that would be asking too much. Perhaps someday they will do this very thing. I'm sure they have the capability now.

 In conclusion ... I reiterate my initial question:  Would a sign that sold around 1993 be worth more or less now?  And since I am the one doing the speculating here, I say ... "More!"  Especially if/when a true rarity factor can be established.

 I honestly believe if one of the bottles (in great shape) ever turned up on e-bay, and the seller highly promoted the bottles currently know rarity, that it could very well exceed my high value mark of $1200.00!  It would not only be of interest to soda bottle collectors in general, but also a wide variety of other collectors as well. And from what I have seen of Popeye collectors, they are very passionate when it comes to finding rare items connected to their little buddy, "Popeye The Salior Man." 

 From 1957 TV Guide.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I hope no one objects to my ramblings today. It just so happens that Friday is typically my "stay at home" day off. Which sometimes causes me to get carried away with things like I am doing now. With this said, I wanted to share this example of just how hot certain Popeye collectibles are these days. And at the same time it will allow me the opportunity to introduce many of you to a new internet auction website you may never have heard of before. I briefly mentioned it in a previous post, but now after watching it and finally joining (Free) I thought this would be a good time to share it with others. And by "watching it," I mean to say that I have found absolutely no problems with it, nor has my high-level security system detected any problems. I know some of you are leary of this sort of thing, as am I.  But I can say with conviction now that it is one of the best sites of it's kind I have ever seen, and am getting to the point where I almost like it better than e-bay. (Sorry e-bay, but that's life). The site is not specific to soda related stuff, but it definitely has a lot of it available, including bottles. Like e-bay, it also has tons of other stuff that collectors like ourselves are interested in. But best of all, it has an "Archives Category" that e-bay does not have. At present I am not sure how far back the archives goes, but I can tell you it is at least a few years.

 Signing up is easy and free. Originally I thought they charged a fee, but realize now I was mistaken about that. So I guess the only way to find out more is to check it out for yourselves and see what you think. Other than that, about all I can say at present is ... "I highly recommend It!"  []

 Here's the link to their home page ...    http://www.liveauctioneers.com/[/align] [/align]

 And now, back to Popeye. Searching through the sites extensive archives, I tried to find an item similar to the Popeye cardboard sign in question. Apparently our particular sign has never shown up on the site. But I did find the following ...[/align] [/align]From an auction that closed on October 10, 2009[/align] [/align]

 Cardboard Die-Cut Popeye Fudgicle Radio Show Sign ... Sold For $150

 [/align]At the top, just above the microphone it is copyright dated 1929 King Features Syndicate Inc. It is also copyright dated 1938 Joe Lowe Corp. Appears to have never been used and the easel back was never unfolded. The countertop standee advertises Popeye's radio show circa 1938 sponsored by Fudgicle. The sign also advertises the premiums available to kids who save up their Fudgicle bags and exchange them for swell gifts. Provenance: Collection of Carl Lobel. 9" x 6".[/align] [/align]                                                                                       ~ * ~[/align] [/align]Below is the accompanying photo of the sign itself. Please note, this is just to examplify what "some" Popeye items sell for. This just happend to be the best example of a sign that I could find.  [/align] [/align]Thanks for allowing me to ramble today, and also for allowing me to be ... "what I yam."  I hope you enjoy the new website.[/align] [/align]SPBOB[/align]
 [/align][/align]

 [/align]  

 [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I have pretty much given up all hope of ever finding a photo of a Popeye soda pop bottle on the internet. I just cannot find one anywhere. But what I am doing is sending the message below to every Popeye collector / museum / website / etc. that I have saved in my files. I just started this yesterday, so hopefully sometime this coming week I will hear back from one or more of them. Keep your fingers crossed. (Note: As mentioned in the message below, I am also sending them images of the bottle cap and paper label).

 Thanks,

 SPBOB

 Message copy/pasted exactly as sent:

Hello ~[/align] [/align]I have enjoyed your website as part of my ongoing research to try and determine the history surrounding Popeye Soda Pop. Inserted are images of an original bottle cap and paper label. I am not certain of the dates, but believe they are from the 1930s.[/align] [/align]I was hoping you could tell me more about the brand, and possibly even have a photo of one of the bottles itself, which I do not have. Plus, if you happen to have an Internet link that discusses it, that would be of interest to me as well. [/align] [/align]Thank you in advance for your time and interest.[/align] [/align]Bob Brown[/align] [/align][/align] [/align][/align]


----------



## epackage

Bob I'm sure you sent these people an e-mail right??
      Jim

 http://www.popeyethesailor.com/shop/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speak of the devil ... I just now heard back from one of my contacts. And here is what he had to say. (Copy/Pasted).

Sorry, I am not familiar with that item. Best of luck. Keith[/align] [/align]Gasoline Alley Antiques;
 Thousands of Vintage & Collectible Toys, Model Kits, Nostalgia and Sports Memorabilia for sale. Over 120,000 items listed, with over 15,000 photographed. We UPDATE daily. Stop by and visit.  http://www.gasolinealleyantiques.com

[/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

epackage ~

 Yep!  That site was number one on my list. I have not heard back from them yet. If anybody knows anything, they should. I hope!

 Thanks,

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

epackage ~

 The photo below and the one to follow on the next page are display cases from the Popeye museum. I have zoomed / enlarged, and done everything I can think of to try and determine if one of the items shown is a soda pop bottle. But I just cannot say for sure. What do you think?

 Thanks again,

 Bob

 Display Case # 1


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Display Case # 2


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

By the way ...

 I even joined an "Advanced Search Engine" website as a temporay guest that charged $4.95 for a trial search. I entered every possibe word combination I could think of ...

 Popeye Soda Bottle / Popeye Soda Pop Bottle / Popeye Beverage / Popeye Soda ... etc; etc.

 And even after it searched literally thousands of possibilities, the result was zilch - nada - nothing!

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL: thesodafizz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lost all the electronic copies of each magazine I did, but have most of them as actual printed magazines. So, I went to the issue mentioned and found:
> 
> The At the Auction Popeye item is a crowncap that ended for $162.50. It is different than the one posted, with a sailboat instead of the likeness of Popeye. I only have the b/w image that appeared in the auction, but it is better than nothing.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

 






 I am re-posting Kathy's (From The Soda Fizz Magazine) reply along with a color photo of the same bottle cap that I received from one of the e-mail inquires I spoke about. I am awaiting permission from the sender to post the message that accompanied the color photo. Please note that both photos are of the identical cap, other than one is black-and-white and one is color. This is the actual cap that sold for $162.50. Hopefully I will hear from the sender soon and be able to post ... "The rest of the story."

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod

It's certainly an early cap.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here is the information that accompanied the color photo of the bottle cap. But for the sake of general reasons it has been decided not to disclose the name of the individual who sent it to me. That person is aware of this forum and may eventually decide to post comments of their own. It is not so much the who that is relevant here, but rather the what. However, I would like to take this opportunity to thank that individual for their most generous contribution.

 Message one ...

 Hi Bob -  Thanks for contacting me about Popeye soda about which information has been mysteriously elusive to me over the years. I have an original approx. 22 inch tall die-cut cardboard sign from the 30s (likely) or possibly 40s when the soda was produced. The metal signs you see on eBay are reproductions from the 80s and early 90s. A 10 inch die-cut cardboard sign that has shown up on eBay a few times is also a badly made fake. I have never seen a bottle or the paper label until you emailed me today. The label certainly looks compatible to the one on the sign and to the bottle cap iteself. I have the bottle cap. Only one I have ever seen. It appears mine is pictured in B&W on the Antique Bottles Net website.  [/align] [/align]Message two ...[/align] [/align]
*Let me clarify why I believe the 10 inch die-cut cardboard standee is a fake.  First, several showed up out of the blue on eBay over a period of a few months about 7 or 8 years ago. That raised my suspicions because before then in my 35 years of collecting Popeye, I had never come across a 10 inch version, only the 22 inch and very few of those have ever surfaced.  *[/align] [/align]*Second, I decided not to bid on any of them because they all looked to me like the oval at the top of the sign was cut slightly unevenly, not the way a true machine die would have cut them perfectly smooth. This is more easily observed by looking at photos of the back side of the piece.  *[/align] [/align]*Third, and most conclusive, I have also talked to two reliable and knowledgeable collectors who did buy one in these auctions, and they both told me they thought they were fakes.  *[/align] [/align]*Therefore I have concluded that the 10 inch versions are reproductions until proven otherwise. And **the taller version is the only known real advertising standee which I have observed to date.*[/align] [/align]*                                                                      ~ * ~*[/align] [/align]*And here is the photo of the 10 inch cardboard standee in question. With this one being the likely fake that I posted this same photo of earlier.*[/align] [/align]*SPBOB*[/align] [/align] [/align] [/align][/align] [/align] [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Additionally ...

 There sure seems to be a lot of discussion lately about fake signs. Take for example the ongoing thread regarding Mountain Dew signs. What's the world of collecting coming to? Below is the link to the Mountain Dew discussion for those few among us who may not have seen it yet. It was started by member Anthonicia who, in my opinion, needs to make no apologies for bringing to light a most valuable bit of information. Thanks Anthonicia.

 Link :  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-348404/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm

 I almost hate to say this, but all things considered, just think how easy it would be for some clever and talented printer to reproduce our Popeye label, age it, and slap it on a bottle. I cringe at the thought. And maybe that's why the one from the book that Morb posted was in black-and-white?  So without further ado, I say ...

                                                         "Buyers Beware!" 

                               And in the weird lingo of Popeye himself, I add this ... 

            "I yam Flabber-Gasketed" we should even have to worry about such a thing.

 However, the search for the elusive Popeye Soda bottle continues. Hopefully someday one will surface.

 SPBOB


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> epackage ~
> 
> The photo below and the one to follow on the next page are display cases from the Popeye museum. I have zoomed / enlarged, and done everything I can think of to try and determine if one of the items shown is a soda pop bottle. But I just cannot say for sure. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Bob
> 
> Display Case # 1


 I can't tell either.....GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

epackage ~

 Thanks. My feelings exactly. I sent them folks an e-mail but have not heard back from them yet. And if/when I do, then hopefully we can put an e-a-t on the end of your word. As in ...

                                                             Grrrrrrrreat!

 Signed:   Tony the Tiger   []


----------



## Anthonicia

Hey SodaBob,

 I talked to my grandfather yesterday about the Plantation Punch bottle and he gave me a few more details.  He says that the yellow and red acl Nehi's were similar to it, only the sides were more pronounced to make it look almost like a can with a bottle neck.  My artistic skills are pretty bad since I would try and draw it.  For the most part, think yellow and red paint "Plantation Punch" like a Nehi to imagine it in your head.  Really wish we could find these bottles.  Dreaming about them only goes so far!


----------



## CreekWalker

Hey guys, is the bottler and location known for a Popeye soda? I'm in my 50's , and I remember a Popeye wax soda bottle candy , about 4 or 5 came in a pack, with various fruit flavors. The little 3 inch high bottles were made of clear wax ,sort of ; with a syrupy fruit liquid content. I grew up in two country stores and remember popeye item's as a child in the 60's , but not soda pop.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Anthonicia ~

 That Plantation Punch bottle seems to be as much of a ghost as the Popeye bottle. But where there's a bottle cap there must be a bottle. I'm sure everyone is keeping their popeyes open for one, and if it ever turns up, hopefully they will post it.

 CreekWalker ~

 During my extensive searches for a Popeye soda bottle, I have seen several photos of those Popeye wax bottles. And even though I have gone back and looked, I was unable to find it again. There are literally hundreds of such items, and no specific wording seems to go directly to it. But I do recall they were on a colorful card about 5" x 6" in size, and had Popeye pictured on top. The little wax bottles were in various flavors and appeared in a little cellophane window at the bottom. I also recall they were considered rare and quite collectible.

 And since I couldn't find a photo of the wax bottles, I figured the least I could do is leave you with the photo below of a Popeye Popsicle display card that sold at auction sometime in the past five years for an amazing $3,462.00. So keep your popeyes peeled ... you never know when an item like this will "pop-up" at your local flea market or antique shop. 

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

CreekWalker ~

 And here's the label again regarding the bottler/location information you requested.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Recently I came across the photo below of a Porto Rico Beverages bottle. I have no idea of it's exact date, but considering it's an acl I would place it sometime during the late 1930s thru the 1950s. It's possible that the Popeye bottle may have looked something like this ... but I am only guessing.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I realize this is off topic, and for that I apologize. And yet at the same time I always like to share what I consider to be a hot tip with my fellow collectors. With my ongoing search for a Popeye soda bottle, I keep seeing the item below described as a "Gorgi Popeye Paddle Wagon." I have seen so many of them online lately, it appears they are quite abundant. I even know where there two of them right now in local antique shops. But at the time I didn't know much about them. And now, after doing some research, I have discovered they are quite popular with Popeye collectors, and often sell anywhere between $100 and $300. (Depending on condition and whether or not they have the original box). But if you should come across one, be sure to examine it closely. There is also a variation that came out later called a "Gorgi Junior." But if you see the one below with a 1967 copyright on it, and the price is right, I'd nab it. Not all antique dealers research their items and often times just guess at the values. During my research I don't think I've seen one of these yet that sold for less than $100.00. The one to look for should have the Gorgi number 802 on it. The Junior (and smaller in size) is numbered 1008. Good luck. It may be a worthwile investment, especially for those e-bay sellers among us.

 SPBOB

 P.S. I will be back with the photo and text in a moment.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

POPEYE PADDLE WAGON CORGI OB TOY
 Sold For $275 
 [/align]POPEYE PADDLE WAGON CORGI BOXED COMICS TOY 2.75x6.75x4.5 tall box contains die-cast toy with plastic and vinyl parts. Copyright 1967 King Features Syndicate. The whole crew is represented - Olive, Wimpy, Bluto, Swee' Pea and Popeye. Some creasing along top edge of cellophane window and one small .25 crack but VF. Toy is Mint and never removed from box.[/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here's what the back panel of the box looks like. Notice the 1967 date. But watch out for later reproductions. Although I believe those would be easy to recognize.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Last but not least of my "rainy day replies" (we have received 2.5 inches of rain over the past 48 hours - which is extremely rare for southern California) is this scan of the cardboard sign from the 1993 Hake's Americana book I spoke about the other day, and just got. Notice in the adjacent text where it states the sign is "about 24 inches tall." This falls right in line with the information that Bruce Shults sent me recently involving fake vs original signs, (and which I posted just a few days back). By the way, Bruce is the owner of the "Thimble Theatre" website and is considered by many to be one of, if not thee pre-eminent collector of Popeye memorabilia worldwide. So if he and Ted Hake both say the original signs are about 22 to 24 inches tall, then I'd say you can take that information as fact. The fakes would be the 10-inch examples as seen on e-bay and elsewhere.

 Bruce is also the individual who currently owns the Popeye bottle cap that used to belong to fishnuts. In Bruce's many-many years of collecting he says he has never once seen an actual bottle but, like many of us, is fervently looking for one. Good luck, Bruce. And thanks again for all your help and for sharing the color photo of the cap with us ... "and for a bottle cap today I will gladly pay you for it on Tuesday."   []

 SPBOB

 Here's Bruce's website link. Check it out! And tell him Bob sent you.  

 The Popeye Thimble Theatre Homepage[/align]http://home.earthlink.net/~thimbletheatre[/align]
 From "Hake's Guide To Comic Character Collectibles." Published in 1993


----------



## CreekWalker

Thanks Bob , great thread and interesting reading. I remember some Wimpy related items also. Good luck with your searth for that elusive Popeye soda.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In response to an e-mail I sent to Bruce Shults regarding the 24" cardboard sign, he sent the following reply that will cast another helpful light on some of the mystery surrounding both the sign as well as the bottle. With this information we can more closely date when the Popeye soda bottle was in distribution.

 Thanks again Bruce. I know I speak for everyone here at A-B.net when I say how much we appreciate your most helpful and valuable contributions to this topic.

 SPBOB

 Bruce's Message ...

*I just pulled my store sign out of the display case and it measures 21 and 5/8's inches, almost exactly. So Hake's book description probably just rounded it to and even two feet tall.  I traded mine off to an old collecting buddy who acquired it in around 1980. Long before the metal repro rectangular signs came out.  *[/align][/align] [/align]*You bet I'll share even if I only come across a photo of the bottle. There's got to be some ads out there somewhere for the product, trade ads at the very least. It undoubtedly was a short-lived product or else there would be more stuff show up.  *[/align] [/align]*What a fun little mystery this Drink Popeye stuff is.*[/align] [/align]*About the soda's 1929 copyright date. 1929 was the first year of Popeye's appearance in the comic strips. Throughout the 30s, numerous Popeye toys, games, books, etc. continued to display the original 1929 copyright on them, regardless of what year in the 30s they actually first came out. But I can't recall (by memory anyway) a single King Features Syndicate licensed Popeye product manufactured after 1939 that carried the 1929 copyright.  This makes for a pretty strong case that the soda was made sometime in the 1930s.*[/align]


----------



## morbious_fod

As I figured. Early to mid-1930's would be my guess since there is a paper label for it and no acl has turned up. We may never see an original bottle with label.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Morb ~

 My sentiments exactly. That's one of the reasons why I started contacting Popeye collectors. I figured if anyone had seen one, they would. But as it turns out, even people who have been looking for similar items for 30-plus years have never come across one. I hate to say it, but I think I will just buy me one of those Popeye paddle wagons and call it a day.

 SPBOB


----------



## fishnuts

The toy car line is *Corgi*.  Not Gorgi.
 For accuracy, ya know.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

"G" you're right! I actually knew that. But until you mentioned it I didn't realize my error. I am usually a stickler for accuracy too. Thanks for bringing it to out attention. 

 Next week I'm going to check on those two Popeye paddle boats I saw recently in an antique shop. I hope one or both are originals and under priced. I will report back later with my findings.

 Thanks again,

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Sorry! ... I haven't found a Popeye bottle yet. But I do continue to search for one from time to time.

 However ... I did stumble onto something recently that I thought would be of interest to at least a few of you who have participated in and/or have followed this thread in the past. It involves the cardboard sign that was last discussed on the top of this page, as well as the preceding one. If you recall, it was determined (by an advanced Popeye collector and expert) that the majority of the cardboard signs that show up from time to time are fakes. (The originals are about 22" tall and the fakes are about 10" tall).

 For Christmas I received a 2003 copy (Third Edition) of Allan Petretti's "Soda Pop" book - and in it I made a most interesting discovery. On page 196 of the book (in the color, cardboard cutouts section) is a photo of (with text) of the original sign in question. (See insert below). 

 The top photo is from the book itself, and the bottom photo is of a refrigerator-type "magnet" that I bought off of e-bay a while back. Notice that they are more than just similar -- they are "identical." I have included notations with arrows where the "identical flaws" in each are clearly visible. Another interesting aspect to this is the fact that before I even bought the magnet off of e-bay, I sent the seller a PM and asked her if she knew "where" the image on the magnet came from. In her reply she said ... "It is from an original sign I had a while back."

 If this is true, then please explain to me how is it possible for the photo in the book and the magnet to have the "same exact flaws" and be the "same exact size?"  Am I to believe that the sign in Petretti's 2003 book is the same one the lady owned at some point in time?  Possibly ... but I seriously doubt it. But what I do believe is that the lady photo copied the Popeye photo from Petretti's book and had magnets made from it. That's what I believe!

 In conclusion ... my main reason for even bringing this to light is because of all the recent discussions involving fake signs - reproductions, etc. (Especially the Mountain Dew ones).

 So my question is this ...

 Do you feel that photocopying an image from a "copyrighted" book and then making magnets from it is wrong? Personally, I think it is totally unscruplous, to say the least! I have no intention of persuing this further - nor do I intend to turn anyone in. But I would very much like to hear your opinions on this subject. 

 By the way ... Allan Petretti has been collecting and selling soda pop memorabilia since the 1970s, with literally thousands of sells under his belt - which leads me to believe now that his indication that the sign is from the 1950s is more than likely correct - and that the elusive bottle itself may be from this same time period as well ... ???

 Thanks for stopping by.

 SODA "POPEYE" BOB  []

 {This is the best I could do with my limited photo editing skills. I simply layed the magnet in place under the book photo. The boxed caption about "phonies" is printed in the book itself, and are Allan Petretti's words}


----------



## surfaceone

> So my question is this ...
> 
> Do you feel that photocopying an image from a "copyrighted" book and then making magnets from it is wrong?Â Personally, I think it is totally unscruplous, to say the least! I have no intention of persuing this further - nor do I intend to turn anyone in. But I would very much like to hear your opinions on this subject.Â


 
 Hey Bob,

 I should think that if any discernable amount of those "magnets" are sold, that the lawyers for King Features Syndicate might be sending some interesting communications to the "maker."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Surfaceone ~ 

 Thanks. I got a kick out of your Sunday Funnies page. I noticed in the lower left corner that it was copyrighted 1951. (I was born in 1952).

 Here is a photo of the magnet after I peeled back one of the corners. It's nothing more that standand copy paper applied to a flexible-rubber-magnet backing which is laminated over with a clear sheet of thin plastic. It might be something that was made at home with some kind of do-it-yourself magnet kit. There are no manufacture's marks on it anywhere. It only cost me $2.00 - so it's no big deal or great loss ... that is unless someone sells about 10,000 of them. Hmmm ... that gives me an idea. But please don't tell anyone that I'm going to scan the image from Allan Petretti's book and make my own magnets.  Lol  []  (Just kidding Allan. Even though I don't know you and that you will likely never see this).

 (I already glued the magnet back together and stuck it on the lamp next to my desk where I keep it). 

 SPBOB


----------



## blondtonic

Hi I have a 1929 tin sign of the picture below. I found it years ago in the alley by where I live.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Blondie ~

 Wow! That's gotta be super rare! I will give you ten-times what it's worth! It says 5-cents on it, so ...

                                                      10 x 5-cents = 50-cents. (Lol).

 Now find us one of the bottles. To date there has not been a single one surface.

 Thanks for sharing and Happy Thanksgiving.

 Sodapopbob


----------



## fishnuts

I had a chance to speack with Bruce S. at this past weekend show in OKC.
 He's still one of the foremost Popeye collectors on the planet and has still never seen a Popeye soda.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Blondie ~

 I got to wondering about your sign and whether it's an original or one of the reproductions? Have you compared it closely to the one pictured on page 1 of this thread?  I noticed yours does not have the small white lettering at the bottom like the reproduction does, and that yours has a bit of rust, which suggest it is made of tin and not aluminum. But I'm not 100% sure if all of the repros are aluminum or if some of them are tin. 

 As near as I can determine, the reproducyions measure 15 1/2" tall x 8 1/2" wide. What does yours measure? The reason I ask these questions is because I have never heard of an original tin Popeye sign before. The only originals I am aware of were made out of cardboard, and were cut differently. I hate to be a doubting Thomas, but it's hard to believe that your sign is a one only that mysteriously turned up in an alley. 

 Thanks.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Blondie ~

 Here's the reproduction sign from page 1. It definitely has different hole placements than yours. But I still have to wonder ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 Blondie ~

 How'z about a picture of the back of your sign? Although you may never intend to sell it, if you do, you will likely need some strong evidence to convince potential buyers that it's an original. And I can think of no better place to help determine that than right here on A-B.net. I'm sure the combined opinions and expertise of the numerous collectors who follow this thread will be able to help. If it is an original, it is likely worth a considerable amount of money.

 SPB


----------



## The Can Kid

I was just looking through old threads and found this.
 An interesting read for sure... It's been a year, have any bottles surfaced?
 I'll be on the lookout here in Canada...


 -the can kid


----------



## morbious_fod

Not that I know of.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

None that I know of, either. And I've been looking. I would even settle for a cap like the one shown below that sold on eBay a couple of years ago for $162.00. 

 If an unsuspecting antique dealer or eBay seller ever comes across a bottle and tries to research it, they probably won't find much information on it unless they stumble onto this thread. So I'm hoping one will eventually popeye up and be offered for about $50.00. Which I would jump on like a duck on a June bug because a decent Popeye bottle with intact label is likely worth $1,000.00, and may be a one of a kind.

 SPB

 As far as I know, this cap is a one of a kind.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I haven't posted lately (it's a long story) and thought I'd pull up this Popeye thread again for a little update. And even though I still haven't found a bottle - bottle cap - paper label - or anything else related to Popeye Beverages, I did some research on the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company / Philidelphia, Pennsylvania,  who was the bottler who made the brand, and as it turns out the earliest date I can find for the company is 1946. 

 Previously I assumend we were looking for a 1930s bottle, (and may still be) but if the Porto Rico Company wasn't established until the 1940s, then that would change things slightly. I say "slightly" because I doubt it will produce a bottle, but at least its something new to go on.

 If anyone has a confirmed starting date for the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company, please share it here for the record.

 If possible, I'll try to be a little more active on the forum. I thank those who contacted me recently wondering where I've been.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~

 I just did a little more research and found a 1941 date. It's from the "Catalog of Copyright Entries." I'm not certain if the copyright is the first one for the company name, but it appears that it might be. The link will show you where I found it in Google Books. Neither am I sure what the numbers 1337 and 1340 mean, but they appear to be the official copyright numbers. If this is in fact when the company was officially established, then we are likely looking for a bottle from the 1940s and not the 1930s - which seems a little late for a paper label, but still a possibility.

 Link: Part 4 - New Series Volume 36 - 1941 :  http://books.google.com/books?id=AwRhAAAAIAAJ&pg=RA1-PA518&dq=porto+rico+pale+dry+company&hl=en&sa=X&ei=U0TWT77DAYaA2wWl3sSPDw&ved=0CF8Q6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=porto%20rico%20pale%20dry%20company&f=false

 If someone finds an earlier date, please let us know.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W

What are you gonna do with all your penny's Popeye?


 http://youtu.be/qyYghCaXSRo


----------



## surfaceone

"Porto Rico pale dry co., Philadelphia.       1337 1340 
 Porto Rico draught root beer. For root beer 
 Jan 27 1941 KK 11043 
 Porto Rico Orange Blossom For soft drink C 
 Jan 2 1941 KK 11044 
 Porto Rico pale dry ginger ale For soft drink, 
 ginger ale O Dec 28 1841 KK 11046 
 Porto Rico Vintage grape soda For soft drink, 
 grape soda Dec 18 1841 KK 11045" From.

 Welcome back, BOB,

 It's good to see you researching, and especially posting on the A-BN. Here's wishing for lots more of both.

 Not finding anything on "Popeye," but did have some luck with Porto Rico...




From.

 "Porto Rico Beverages	Philadelphia PA	blue & white ACL	16oz	clear	9	$4.00" From. (Perhaps, a long dead link.)  

 Scroll down a tad over halfway down, THIS PAGE, for a view of a window sign taken in 1955, at "N Bodine and Fairmount."

 "PORTO RICO PALE DRY COMPANY Â©. 
 Golden Slipper premium ginger ale. 
 (Soft drink) Label. Â© 3FebIt.8; 
 KK21225." Copyright 1948.







 "# 15042888:
  GOLDEN SLIPPER           07 OZ.     GOLD/BLUE/WHITE     CLEAR W/RIDGES       08 3/4  1956 PORTO RICO PALE DRY CO.  PHILADELPHIA    PENN. PIC. OF HIGH-HEELED SLIPPER (B)" From Chris Weide.






 "Porto Rico was one of many local/regional brands of soda pop found across America in the 1940 and '50s. Before Coke and Pepsi put the little independent bottlers out of business. When Coke supplied servicemen all over the world with product dring World War II, it was one of the smartest product placement moves ever made. Once hooked on cola, people abandoned Pale Dry Ginger Ale, Frank's Black Cherry Wishniak (a Philly favorite) and other now-obscure soda pop flavors and local offerings in favor of large national cola brands." From.




From.




@ eplace, now.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

RICKJJ59W ~

 A "penny" for your thoughts! (Lol) 

 I checked the copyright catalog index page, and it shows that Part 4, (where the Porto Rico listing is located), is for ...

 WORKS OF ART ~ INCLUDING PRINTS AND LABELS USED FOR ARTICLES OF MERCHANDISE

 Which indicates to me that the copyright is for the company label and not necessarily for when the company was established. However, I have to believe that in most cases a company name and its label were established pretty close together. I wouldn't have to wonder about any of this if I could just find something indicating exactly when the company was established, which I have searched for, but unfortunately cannot find.

 Bob


----------



## splante

not sure if you seen this one yet but its from Soda Pop Memorabilla by BJ summers
 2004 copy right it has this cardboard standup listed as from 1929 the "B" means it was priced from an auction gald you brought this back up I keep forgetting about it cant believe a actual bottle has not shown up yet. it looks like the bottom border issues under the red were even on this  making me believe it was a printing flaw that carried over to all the signs produced.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

surfaceone ~

 Thanks.

 It's weird, because earlier this morning I was looking at the exact same stuff that you just posted. I cannot find anything to indicate that the "Porto Rico Pale Dry Company" was around in the 1930s. Which, as I said earlier, probably won't help us find a Popeye soda bottle, but it does (I hope) shed a little more light on the subject.

 Bob


----------



## splante

kinda strange that they would promote a soda the same year the comic was first introduced??


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Splante ~

 Thanks.

 I think most of the 1929 references have nothing to do with the soda itself, but are actually referring to when the Popeye character was originally copyrighted. Lots of Popeye collectibles have the 1929 date on them, but were actually made in the 1950s-60s, etc.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Maybe there's a clue to be found with the following crate. No date but there is a phone number. Plus, Porto Rico Beverages definitely seemed to focus on "fruit flavors." The popeye label says "Tropical Beverage." 

 Crate Link:  http://www.etsy.com/listing/86359261/rare-vintage-porto-rico-primitive-soda

 Side


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

End with phone number


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

No date or link with this opener, but it does focus on fruit flavors. Maybe the "fruit" was actually imported from Puerto Rico.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I think it is worth repeating (so that no one now or in the future gets ripped off) that most (if not all) of the Popeye tin signs which show up on eBay and elsewhere are marked with "AAA Sign Co., Coitsville, Ohio." The "AAA Sign Co" sells tin reproductions of old cardboard and tin advertising signs. Any sign marked "AAA Sign Co" is a fake.

 Additionally, I wanted to share the picture below which I scanned from my 2003 Third Edition Allan Petretti book "Soda Pop Collectibles Price Guide." Note that it refers to a Popeye cardboard sign measuring 12" x 21 1/2." There is also a footnote on the page that states, "Beware of phoney tin signs that measure approximately 9" x 15." 

 I have one more tid-bit of info regarding the bottle itself, which I will post later. Otherwise this is about it for now and the search continues for the ever-so-elusive real Popeye bottle with a paper label that I predict will value at $2,000+ to the right collector if/when one is ever found. 

 SPB

 Note that Allan Petretti dates this cardboard sign 1950s and not 1930s or 40s ... ???

 Also note that it has "Trade Mark" on the upper right, which none of the fake tin signs I've seen have.


----------



## splante

1929 popeye looks  diffrent 
 this is from  his first cartoon similar, but nothing like the picture in the sign and the one we know.(sorry pic is low quality) so ike you said I think the sign is much later


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

splante ~

 Thanks. You're right! 

 Here's the link where you found the pic of Popeye's first appearence in "Thimble Theater"

 Link:  http://www.legacy.com/ns/FullStory.aspx?StoryType=1&StoryID=15

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re: Quick "popeye soda" question*

surfaceone ~

Thanks.

As a matter of fact, I did come across that listing yesterday. I also came across this one that you replied to just the other day, and is where I got some of my "AAA Sign" info.

I realize the following isn't much, but at least it confirms that the "Porto Rico Pale Dry Company" did in fact produce an amber, paper label bottle at some point in time, which is what all of the signs (both cardboard and tin) illustrate that the Popeye bottle was. 

I do not know what year this particular bottle (Door Pull) dates to as the source did not say and likely did not know for certain.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here is a cropped close up of the Popeye bottle from one of the fake tin signs ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And while I'm at it I might as well show this cap to the "Orange Blossom" bottle ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Lastly ... (For the time being).

 I thought it would be worthwhile to re-post this amber bottle and paper label that I printed and filled in with colored pencils. Based on the evidence thus far, it appears that most of the early Porto Rico Pale Dry bottles were the 12 oz squat variations like this, and that in all liklihood is similar to what the Popeye "Tropical Beverage" looked like. My next faze of research (which I should have done long ago in September of 2010 when this thread was started) is to contact the Philidelphia Historical Society (and/or anyone else in the area) who might be able to help us with this. I intend to send out some inquiries over the next couple of days and will post the replies as I receive them. 

 Bob

 Is this what our mystery Popeye bottle looks like? It might be. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And the cap again ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the inquiry (with slight variations) that I sent to five different Philadelphia area historical related websites. I also attached pictures of the label - cap - cardboard sign - and fake sign. Hopefully one or all of them will be able to shed some light on this subject.

 Bob

 Message copy/pasted ...

 Lee ~

 I'm not sure who to contact regarding my inquiry, so I'll start with you because your name is at the top of the list on your website. If necessary, please forward this message to whomever you feel is best qualified to assist me.

 My inquiry involves a brand of soda pop that was popular in Philadelphia back in the 1950s, and possibly even as early as the 1930s. The bottler was the "Porto Rico Pale Dry Company," who at one time was located at 1918 Germantown Ave.

 According to my research, the Porto Rico Co. produced a "Popeye Tropical Beverage." (Please see attached pictures). Other than the label, cap, and a 1950s cardboard sign, I cannot find any examples of the bottle itself, nor any advertising related to it. (Other than some fake tin signs that were produced in the 1990s). I was hoping that you, or someone you know, might be able to assist me with this. Anything you can come up with, especially a picture of one of the bottles or a related ad, would be very much appreciated. I and several other collectors have been researching this for quite some time now and truly need some help. I already know that the Porto Rico Co. made other flavors of soda pop, but it is the "Popeye" brand I am most interested in.

 If a Popeye bottle does exist, it would be considered extremely rare and valuable to soda collectors like myself. 

 Thank you in advance for your time and interest.

 Best Regards,

 Bob Brown

 Reminder:  The tin sign I have attached a picture of is fake. The other items pictured are considered genuine and original.


----------



## epackage

I hope your question is finally answered Bob, I'm kinda confused by the whole thing...We know there's a cap, but with as popular as Popeye was it boggles the mind how there's no picture of an actual bottle...Jim


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I got a reply from one of my inquiries who didn't have any direct knowledge of a Popeye beverage, but they did inform me that there used to be a TV program in Philadelphia back in the 1950s called "Sally Starr / Popeye Theater" and that there is a possibility if a Popeye soda pop was available at the time that it might have been advertised on Sally Starr's program. So I put together this collection of Sally Starr links with the hope that a Popeye beverages might be mentioned in one of the articles. I just received this tip a short time ago and haven't had time to look through all of the links. There are tons of other links related to Sally Starr, and this is just a sampling. Anyhoo, it's a clue (sort of) that might eventually lead to something helpful. I will be sure to report back if/when I hear from any of the other inquiries I sent.

 Bob

 Sally Starr  ...  Hostess of Popeye Theater ... 1950s Philadelphia, Pa.

 Her broadcast and entertainment career began with creation of the character of a blonde cowgirl who hosted an afternoon children's program for Philadelphia station WFIL-TV (now WPVI) from the 1950s to 1971. The character became an icon in the greater Philadelphia area. Her program was usually known as "Popeye Theater" or a variation, which presented Popeye cartoons and Three Stooges shorts (aka the "Funny Film"). For a time, she was also hostess of "Starr Theater," which ran after 'Popeye Theater' and presented a cowboy movie. The program ran from the 1950s through 1971.

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sally_Starr_(TV_hostess) 

 http://broadcastpioneers.com/sallystarr.html

 http://www.cheesesteaktown.com/sally-starr.html

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs0KHoGaMhw

 http://www.tvacres.com/child_sallystarr.htm

 http://www.tvparty.com/lostpopeye11.html

 http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/02/nyregion/in-person-sweetheart-of-rodeos-past.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm


----------



## surfaceone

Hey BOB,

 Thanks for introducing me to Sally Starr. She sounds like a remarkable woman. 

 "On Monday, October 3, 1955, Sally Starr entered the "infant" medium of television as hostess of what would eventually become Philadelphia's highest rated children's program: "Popeye Theater." Sally's pioneering format consisted of her presenting half-hour western TV shows, cartoons, Three Stooges comedies, live acts and special features. During this same period, Sally also had a country music radio program over Philly's WJMJ. She was the recipient of many prestigious awards from Nashville.

 Many of the top entertainers of the day visited Sally on her daily TV show, which was broadcast LIVE from Channel 6. They included Chief Halftown, Roy Rogers and Dale Evens, Chuck Connors (The Rifleman), Dick Clark, Jerry Lewis, Tim Conway, Jimmy Durante, Nick Adams, Gene Autry and of course, her long time friends, The Three Stooges. Many distinguished advertisers were eager to sponsor Sally's program. It was Sally who opened the first Dunkin' Donuts franchise in the Philadelphia area. She also introduced her viewers to Kentucky Fried Chicken and Hires Root Beer to name a few. Even Colonel Sanders himself was a frequent TV guest of Sally's, and made numerous appearances particularly during the Christmas season.

 In 1965, Sally Starr turned actress when she had a feature role as Belle Starr in "The Outlaws Is Coming" with the Three Stooges. It was the last feature film to be made by the Stooges at Columbia Pictures in Hollywood." From NY Times.




From.

 Another possible avenue was very near by. "Popeye TV Hosts 
 Around the Country
 by Kevin S. Butler"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There were apparently a coterie of Popeyecentric local TV shows across the fruited plain.

 "I also found an old kinnie film of another local Los Angles kid's show that reran the old Popeye movie cartoons.
 The show was seen on KHJ (now KCAL) TV Channel 9 and titled The Popeye Theater during the mid-1960's - this was after The Pier Five Club with Skipper Tom Hatten left KTLA 5 in 1962.

 The Popeye Theater was MC'd by a engaging personality known as Billy Holly who performed comedy bits between reruns of the films dressed as an old showboat skipper, ultilizing an energetic persona similar to Soupy Sales. The Popeye Theater was taken off the air around 1966."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Surf ~

 Thanks for the Popeye follow up. Your next assignment is to determine if this Popeye pocket watch is a genuine oldie or a reproduction? The source did not know and described it by saying, "It looks really old." Notice it has the same image that's on the tin signs. I spent an hour looking for another one like it but never did find one. 

 Bob

 Real or Fake?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Back ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Below is the wording regarding the Popeye pocket watch, which I suspect (but cannot prove) is a fake fantasy item. The seller says it measures 2" inches in diameter, which I thought at first was the result of someone placing a cut portion of one of the fantasy magnets into an old watch. However, I have one of the magnets and that same portion measures 2 3/4" from top to bottom. Plus, the magnet has the rounded upper part and does not have the 5-cents on it. If the pocket watch is a fake, then it was made from a reduced image of some type. Also notice that it has the little lines indicating seconds. The main thing I don't like about it and question, is the fact that it has a square image in a round frame. I have to wonder if a true watch maker would do that.

 Additionally, I received another reply who advised me to contact a gentleman named Jeffrey Ray who is with the Philadelphia History Museum. I got the impression that if Mr. Ray can't solve this mystery and come up with something, then no one can. Hopefully I will hear from him in the next couple of days. Surely he or some other Philadelphia historian knows or can find something related to whether or not a Popeye beverage was ever sold in Philadelphia. 

 Seller description related to the mysterious Popeye pocket watch ...   

 "This looks to be a very old Popeye pocket watch, about size 2 inches round not includeing the stem. It runs fine when wound, has Popeye holding a pop, says Drink, then Popeye in bigger red letters, then at the bottom has 5 cents. Looks good allover and is very light in weight. Thats all I know about it."

 Popeye Magnet:


----------



## surfaceone

Hey BOB,

 The man to contact on the pocket watch is Warren / capsoda.

 Is the photo from an eplace listing? I always get red flags with these small, dark, poorly focused photos on listings... It just doesn't look "right" to me.

 The bow on the pocket watch is of a more modern design, I think. I've seen one very similar in the past, but cannot recall where.

 Maybe a Longines knockoff.....................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

surf ~

 That pocket watch is from a 2008 eBay listing. I don't know how much it sold for. Here's the link ...

 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/popeye-pocket-watch-looks-oldnice-shape-runs

 It looks kind of "fishy" to me, too. 

 I'm not sure who/what you mean by Warren/Capsoda.

 At this juncture I'm putting all of my eggs in the Philadelphia historians basket. If one of them can't uncover something related to a Popeye soda then I don't know who can. They may not come up with an actual bottle, but even a newspaper or magazine ad would be okay with me - anything to confirm there was in fact such a product sold and that the cap and paper label actually went to "something"

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Oops ... I forgot this link. That's a Popeye "Popcorn" can and not a soda can.

 http://christopherarmstrong61.blogspot.com/2011/05/one-mans-trash.html


----------



## surfaceone

> I'm not sure who/what you mean by Warren/Capsoda.


 
 Hey BOB,

 Warren is capsoda! He's one of our distinguished members who has been on a bit of a hiatus of late. Not only is he an extremely knowledge bottle guy, but also an extremely knowledgeable watch maker...

 He's not been traversing the forum like he once did, but just started posting again. You might ask him to have a look...


----------



## SkinsFan36

This may be a dumb question or already referenced but in the saying on the bottom of the signs "I YAM what I yam and I yam TOPS". What is TOPS? Just a saying as in I'm number one? Soda company? Sign Manufacturer? Just wondering if they were going for a double meaning Tops being #1/Company name. Anywho I love an unsolved mystery.


----------



## surfaceone

" I Yam What I Yam"

 Don't believe Popeye would endorse any flavor except Spinach Soda. [8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SkinsFan ~

 Thanks for "popping" in. I think Popeye saying "Tops" is more bragging than branding. There are various brands of soda pop with the word "Top/Tops" but nothing related to Popeye that I know of.

 Bob

 Everything you ever wanted to know about Popeye and company but were afraid to ask ...

 Q: What is Popeye's favorite saying?

 There are two of them:

 "I yam what I yam!"

 And 

 "I've had all I can stand, I can't stands no more!"

 Other Quotes:
 http://sharetv.org/shows/popeye/quotes/pg-1

 Facts Etc:
 http://www.mtcnet.net/~bierly/popfaq.htm

 Everything Else:
 http://www.mtcnet.net/~bierly/popeye.htm

 More:
 http://www.math.pitt.edu/~bard/bardware/popeye/faq.html


----------



## hemihampton

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> And now back to bottles ...
> 
> As you can see I have been a "Busy Beaver" today. Or, if you look at from a different perspective, I guess you could call me a "Lazy Bones."Â  []
> 
> In any event, here's anotherÂ bottle I'm researching. I got the photo from one ofÂ wonkapete's post, (which I hope he doesn't mind) and is another comic/tv character of interest. At present I know little or nothing about it other than it is another fairly obscure bottle that appears to be extremely hard to find. If anyone has information or comments on any of these bottles, please feel free to share. Thanks.
> 
> SPBOBÂ Â Â


 

 Batman also came in a can. rare & espensive. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I still have not heard from any more of the Philadelphia historians, and not sure I ever will. So in the meantime ... I came up with an idea that just might be crazy enough to work. It involves contacting the PBS television program "The History Detectives" to see if they would be interested in helping solve this mystery. It might just be the sort of thing they would be interested in investigating. But in order to present them with an appropriate submission, it likely would require someone like Bruce Shultz, who owns the only known bottle cap, and Allan Petretti, whose book shows a picture of an original paper label, to get involved with it. However, I no longer have Bruce Shultz's email address, (I lost it when I had some computer problems), and would need to find some way of contacting him. I don't know Allan Petretti personally, but I'm sure I can find a contact of some kind for him. But I believe it would have to be Bruce Shultz that I need to contact first as he has the only known cap which would likely be the major clue that the History Detectives would need to start with. 

 If anyone knows Bruce Shultz, or of some way to contact him, please let me know via a PM and I will present him with my idea.

 Thanks.

 Bob

 References of interest from this thread:

 1. Member bottleaddict reply ... Page 1 - Post #6
 2. Member bottleaddict reply ... Page 2 - Post #39
 3. Member Morbious_fod ........  Page 4 - Post #78
 4. My post ......................... Page 5 - Post #100


----------



## OsiaBoyce

I've got a question that everyone seems to have overlooked.

 Why are not we seeing a likeness of Popeye on supposed bottle and crown rather than what looks like a schooner?

 Yes, I know Popeye was a sailor, but was there a corywrite of the  image/likeness rather than the name?

 Another question akin to the former. Why use an image/likeness of Popeye on sign-watch or other advertising pieces w/ Popeye holding a bottle while he is conspicuosly absent from said bottle or crown?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Osia ~

 Good questions. And you're right! Other than the name there is no definite connection that I know of between the soda pop and the Popeye character, other than on the paper label it does say "Trade Mark" below the word Popeye. As to what it states on the bottle cap (possibly around the edges) I suspect that only Bruce Shultz would know, ( and possibly bottleaddict if he recalls).

 I actually did some research on this a while back but it got a little complicated and hard to understand. Apparently the Popeye "Copyright" became public domain in Europe in January of 2009, and yet was still protected under the "Trademark." Here's one example of what I found ...

  http://blog.katania.be/2009/01/popeye/

 "While the Popeye character may be in the public domain, the use of Popeye still remains a legal mess. Thatâ€™s because the Popeye trademarks are still enforced. While copyrights protect bodies of creative work (e.g. Books, paintings, music, comics), trademarks protect brands (e.g. Company & product names, logos, colors) so that they can be perceived by the public as distinct identities within the marketplace. It means that it is ok to print Popeye on a t-shirt, but not on a can of spinach. Thatâ€™s because the latter has already been registered. With the amount of merchandizing that has happened in the past around the Popeye brand, it may not be easy to find out what can pass and what could get you into legal trouble."

 I don't like to assume too much and jump to conclusions, but based on what I know I am inclined to believe that the word Popeye on the paper label and bottle cap are in fact related in some way to the actual Popeye character, especially considering that it does say "Trade Mark" on the label and likely on the cap as well.

 Here's the label again where you can just barely see the words "Trade Mark" below the word Popeye. But I admit it is impossible to say at this juncture whether or not the "Trade Mark" refers to the name Popeye or to the beverage itself. Needs more research.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 But irregardless as to whether the name applies to the comic character Popeye, or to something else, the questions still remain ...

 Was there actually a brand of soda pop called "Popeye?" And if so, where are the bottles?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~ PS

 I found a link to Bruce Shults (whose last name I have been misspelling) and will be contacting him shortly with my crazy idea regarding "The History Detectives."

 SPB

 http://home.earthlink.net/~thimbletheatre/index.html

 Updated on April 22, 2011 -- To Send Comments: thimbletheatre@earthlink.net

              Digital Images and Text Copyright 2010
                             By Bruce C. Shults


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the message I sent to Bruce Shults and attempted to send to Allan Petretti. I say "attempted" because the email address I had for Allan was no good and it came back to me. Although I'm pretty sure that Bruce will get his. It definitely went somewhere. I will let everyone know if/when I hear from Bruce. The message, althought lengthy, should be self explanatory. I also attached some pictures.

 By the way, if anyone has a valid link or email address for Allan Petretti, please send it to me if it's not private. If necessary I may have to try and contact him through Amazon or some other source.

 Thanks.

 Bob

                                                                                            ~ * ~

 Bruce Shults ~

 My name is Bob Brown and I am the individual from Antique-Bottles.Net who contacted you in the past regarding the Popeye bottle cap that I hope you still have. 

 Allan Petretti ~

 I'm not sure if the email address I have for you is current, but I will try it anyway. In the event it goes to someone else, please forward this message to Allan if you know how to contact him. Thanks.

 In any event, I will attempt to send this to both of you at the same time in the hope that you both receive it.

 Following this message I will post some links and addresses for everyone's convenience, plus some attached pictures.

 In September of 2010 I started a discussion on Antique-Bottle.Net regarding the possible existence of a Popeye soda pop. That was almost two years ago and myself and numerous other members are still in the dark if such a product ever existed. To date the thread is 9 pages long, has 173 replies, and has had 6,300 views. And we really don't know much more about it now than we did two years ago. Our main question is; If the brand did in fact exist, then "where are the bottles?" To date we have not be able to find even one example, nor even a picture or an advertisement related to one. So far all we have to go on are ...

 1.  A crown cork bottle cap belonging to Bruce.
 2.  A picture of a paper label in one of Allan's books.
 3.  A questionable cardboard sign.
 4.  Lots and lots of "fantasy/fake" tin signs.

 So this is where you guys come into the picture ...

 1.  If either of you have recently come into possession of a bottle, (or anything else that will confirm the existence of a Popeye soda pop) please, please share it with us so we can finally solve this mystery.

 Or ...

 2.  I was thinking this might (just maybe) be a good topic for the PBS television program "The History Detectives" to investigate and telecast on one of their segments. I honestly believe it would be of interest to millions of Americans. After all, who doesn't like Popeye? 

 However, I feel in order for this to have a chance of being considered by The History Detectives, that the submission would have to come from one of you, and in particular you Bruce because you have the bottle cap, which seems to be the best evidence of all. Of course the paper label is a great piece of evidence in itself, but at present I'm not sure if it actually belongs to you Allan or if you got the picture for your book from someone else.

 All things considered, with your guy's experience and credentials, especially if it was submitted properly by one of you, as I'm sure it would be, that The History Detectives might just look into it as a possible candidate for one of their programs. 

 I realize this will take some time to put together and figure out who is best suited to make the submission, but I'm sure that can be worked out easily enough. I'd do it myself, but if they decide to look into it, then they will likely want to meet with both of you at some point and see for themselves the cap and label I mentioned. Anyhoo, I think its worth a shot if you guys are interested in considering it. You can communicate between each other privately or use me as the middle-man. Whatever you think best. All I ask is to please keep me in the loop.

 So there you have it. Your chance to be stars on television if only for a moment. But best of all, The History Detectives just might actually solve this mystery and enlighten those of us who have been trying without result to solve it on our own for so long.

 Please give this some serious thought and contact me when you decide and/or if you have any questions or anything I can help with.

 Thanks a lot. I really appreciate this opportunity to work with both of you, and especially thank you for all the hard work you've put into your own personal projects.

 I will look forward to hearing from you regarding what you think of my "The History Detectives" idea.

 Sincerely,

 Bob  ... a.k.a. "Sodapopbob" on A-B.net 

 Here are the links I spoke about: I am also attaching a few pictures that I'm sure you will both be familiar with.

 Antique-Bottles.Net forum: Quick "Popeye Soda" Question:
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-338215/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm

 History Detectives:
 http://www.pbs.org/opb/historydetectives/

 Bruce Shutls website with email contact at bottom of page: 
 http://home.earthlink.net/~thimbletheatre/index.html


 (I'm not sure this address, which I got from the internet, is current). ?

 Allan Petretti  
 21 S Lake Dr
 Hackensack, NJ  07601


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I still have not heard from any more of the Philadelphia historians, and not sure I ever will. So in the meantime ... I came up with an idea that just might be crazy enough to work. It involves contacting the PBS television program "The History Detectives" to see if they would be interested in helping solve this mystery. It might just be the sort of thing they would be interested in investigating. But in order to present them with an appropriate submission, it likely would require someone like Bruce Shultz, who owns the only known bottle cap, and Allan Petretti, whose book shows a picture of an original paper label, to get involved with it. However, I no longer have Bruce Shultz's email address, (I lost it when I had some computer problems), and would need to find some way of contacting him. I don't know Allan Petretti personally, but I'm sure I can find a contact of some kind for him. But I believe it would have to be Bruce Shultz that I need to contact first as he has the only known cap which would likely be the major clue that the History Detectives would need to start with.
> 
> If anyone knows Bruce Shultz, or of some way to contact him, please let me know via a PM and I will present him with my idea.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob
> 
> References of interest from this thread:
> 
> 1. Member bottleaddict reply ... Page 1 - Post #6
> 2. Member bottleaddict reply ... Page 2 - Post #39
> 3. Member Morbious_fod ........  Page 4 - Post #78
> 4. My post ......................... Page 5 - Post #100


 

 I wouldn't hold out much hope for History Detectives unless the Porto Rico Bottling Company was owned by a member of a minority group, immigrant, female, or some other factor which would satisfy their preference for stories that have something to do with the struggle of minorities or women in the country's history. Even when the item isn't directly connected they will find a way to shoehorn these subjects into the story including the little factoids they put at the end of every story. 

 Don't get me wrong, I love the History Detectives, but I have seen an obvious trend in the stories they produce, yet what should we expect from a show created by PBS. Good luck.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Morb ~

 You're probably right! The odds of The History Detectives investigating this might be slim, but I feel its still worth a shot. I don't know much if anything about the PBS ethnic agenda you mentioned, but I do know they air a variety of different subjects from time to time. Take for example the one they did in 2006 about the Superman sketch. That was neither ethnic nor minority related that I know of, and yet they still investigated and aired it. But irregardless of all of that, without Bruce Shults and/or Allan Petretti getting onboard with this and making a submission, we will never know for certain if The History Detectives are interested or not.

 At this point I would be satisfied just to find some history related to the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company, and whether or not they actually produced a Popeye brand of soda pop, or if it was just a project idea that was never launched beyond a prototype stage. But even that seems to be eluding us.

 Thanks.

 SPBOB

 Here's a pdf link to the PBS script of the 2006 Superman sketch for anyone interested in reading it.

 http://www-tc.pbs.org/opb/historydetectives/static/media/transcripts/2011-05-12/411_superman.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Correction ...

 The Superman story might be ethnic related afterall. I missed this the first time I read through the script. So does this mean that PBS only airs certain minority and ethnic related stuff as Morb pointed out? Possibly. But there is still only one way to find out for certain, and that's by someone making a submission. If I had a bottle cap or paper label I'd submit it myself.

 Wes: Jerry explains how comic books began in New York City during the depression.

 Jerry: Almost overnight, the largely Jewish-dominated industry became hugely successful ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Perfect timing. I just this minute received this reply from Bruce Shults. 

 Hi Bob. Nice to hear from you. As far as I am concerned, there's no question that Popeye soda was manufactured for a short time with limited distribution in the 1930s. There's a bottle cap, a label and a confirmed large die-cut advertising sign that are all genuinely from the 1930s. The fact that an original bottle with the paper label intact has never surfaced is not surprising. You've done the most detective work on this of anyone and you should be the one that contacts The History Detectives. Good luck.  -  Bruce


----------



## morbious_fod

Exactly. Even the Superman item was chosen because the creators were Jewish, and pretty much got screwed by the comic industry, which is an interesting story. It's not like these stories are all they will accept, but it is certainly one of the conditions they use in determining stories that get aired. Like I said some stories don't have a direct connection to any of these issues, but they will still find a way to bring the subject back to this basic theme. Is it wrong? Of course not, they have the ideas and experiences that they want to enlighten us about, and usually those have to do with the experiences of those of other ethnicities, origins, or sexes, which is perfectly fine. It is PBS after all.

 I've been watching this show for years, and I've always found it interesting.

 Did you ever see the episode about the "Whiskey Rebellion" glass flask, of course it turned out to be a Union historical flask with the clasping hands, but it was an interesting story.

 Like I said if the Porto Rico Pale Dry company turns out to have been owned by an immigrant, which is quite likely in 1930's Philadelphia, then you are golden.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Perfect timing. I just this minute received this reply from Bruce Shults.
> 
> Hi Bob. Nice to hear from you. As far as I am concerned, there's no question that Popeye soda was manufactured for a short time with limited distribution in the 1930s. There's a bottle cap, a label and a confirmed large die-cut advertising sign that are all genuinely from the 1930s. *The fact that an original bottle with the paper label intact has never surfaced is not surprising.* You've done the most detective work on this of anyone and you should be the one that contacts The History Detectives. Good luck.  -  Bruce


 I could not disagree more with the highlighted sentence, for a soda based on a character as beloved as Popeye to be produced in such a highly populated area not to be found in some attic somewhere is extremely surprising. I remain skepitical...


----------



## morbious_fod

One more thing Soda. I think that you might be putting too much into an applied paper label bottle as being your smoking gun for this brand being real. It is very hard to find some of these paper labels simply due to the nature of their materials. In my own research I have found several instances where I know a bottle, label, or cap should exist for a brand, but have never actually seen one, or have only seen it in advertising. A perfect example of one I now have only seen a bottle cap for is Giant Chro-Mo from the Sun Rise Bottling Company of North Tazewell, VA. This brand would have been produced at the same time as the Popeye soda; however, aside from the recent discovery of a bottle cap, and the crate that originally brought this brand to my attention, there is nothing else that has surfaced. No label, and no bottle with a label. In short your Popeye soda has one up on Chro-Mo as far as proof of existence.

 Another Sun Rise brand that I recently discovered via a bottle opener advertising the brand, and a lucky find of a broken embossed paper label style bottle in Marion, is the Love's Dream brand. No label or cap for this one, and another that is a contemporary to your Popeye. Then there is Dixie Maid which I've only heard of due to it being listed in a Sun Rise ad, not cap, no bottle, no label, no nothing. Another that falls into this is the Was-Cott Mineral Water brand. It was a sister brand to Was-Cott Ginger Ale of which there have been several appear in various states of label damage; however, the Mineral Water brand is only known from a 1915 ad. Then of course there is the famous 28oz throw away Mountain Dew from Tri-City Beverage in Johnson City, Tennessee, which we have a photo of, but no labeled bottle has surfaced, and that was in 1955.

 I think that the reason you aren't going to find a Popeye labeled bottle is just because they reused the bottles and took the labels off. Hopefully someday one will surface, and hopefully it will be found with a Was-Cott Mineral Water, a Dixie Maid, Giant Chro-Mo, and a Love's Dream all with complete paper labels and pristine caps. 

 Good luck Soda.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I realize the odds are stacked against us in finding a Popeye bottle with label intact. That's why I thought if someone like The History Detectives go involved it would bring it to national attention with the possibility one of the millions of viewers saying, "Hey, I've got one of those. I didn't even know it was that rare." 

 By the way, I have exchanged a couple of emails with Bruce Shults and it has been decided that I will be the one to place a submission with The History Detectives. Bruce said he would help in any way he can. So I will be working on that and hopefully get it submitted later today or tomorrow. All I can tell you at this juncture is that the History Detectives only reply to topics they are interested in. They do not send replies to non-interest topics. So it may be a couple of weeks before we know anything one way or another. I'll report back either way.

 In the meantime (regarding hard to find bottles) see how long it takes someone to find a picture or reference to another Hoppy Cola like the one pictured below. Its the only one like it that I have ever seen, and I can't even remember where I got this picture. It has been in my files for over a year. This is a good example of a brand of soda pop that must have produced thousands of bottles, and yet I cannot find another example of one. Can you?

 The Hoppy Cola brand was produced in the 1950s in South Brisbane, Queensland, Australia by Cosgrove $ Company. That's about all I know about it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here's the only example of a Hoppy Cola bottle cap I have seen or been able to find. I saw a reference where one like it sold on eBay for $132.50


----------



## epackage

Here's another Hoppy Label available now, all I need is a similar bottle...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

epackage ~

 Very cool. Thanks. Did you buy it? If not, please let me know where it's listed and maybe I will. 

 Here's where I found the Hoppy Cola bottle, which sold for $165.00. But I'm not sure when.

 Link:  http://www.hakes.com/item.asp?ItemNo=66291&ListID=49


----------



## morbious_fod

I've seen Hop along branded milk, but not soda.


----------



## fishnuts

First:  Although Siegel and Schuster were Jewish, so were the publishers at Detective Comics.  And also at Timely Comics and at several other publishing houses and at comic 'shops' like Eisner & Eiger Studios, who wrote and drew comics for many different publishing houses.  There was prevalence, not 'persecution', because of Jewishness.  They (S & S) did create the Superman story prior to their work in organized comics, but...and this is the key BUT that kept the ownership of Superman in the courts system for many years.  They submitted the Superman story as part of their 'work for hire' contract they had with D C Comics.  Instantly the story became property of the publisher.   As an aside...I've collected comics and been in that field since 1969 and I have never heard of the comic book business being called a Jewish industry.  An American industry, and invention...yes.

 Second: Notice the difference in the Hopalong labels?  Different sites and bottlers...

 Third: I totally agree with epackage...it's impossible for me to believe that not any example survives.  We can find Mickey Mouse paper labels, embossed, and acl (Which most still don't know about.).   We can find paper labels over 100 years old!  Found Hopalong from the other side of the globe.  Found Bozo paper labels  from a bottler in a town of less than 10K people in remote & bucolic Arkysaw.  But can't find a Popeye?  Loved by millions...comics, books, toys, cartoons, newspaper strips and more have all been 'saved'.
 Yet, not even one single bottle.

 Wanting and wanting will still not make true what is impossible to find.
 Nor does bending evidence to an end chosen beforehand.


----------



## morbious_fod

I never implied that they were persecuted for being jewish, just that they ended up losing control of the character due to the practices of the time, thus getting screwed like so many others during the early days of comics. I also find the industry being referred to as a Jewish industry odd, but we are talking about PBS here and that was the point of the show.

 I don't think that it is impossible for one to crop up as we do have evidence of a label, a cap, and an advertising piece; however, just because one doesn't appear on the internet doesn't mean it doesn't exist. If one does exist it is in an attic somewhere or in someone's collection who doesn't bother with the internet.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

1.  I sent a submission to The History History Detectives but not holding my breath they will take an interest and contact me. Either way it may take a week or two before I know.

 2.  I received the following from one of my Philadelphia history inquiries ... The photo is dated 1956.

 Mr. Brown,

 Thank you for contacting us regarding your research question.
 Unfortunately, I do not think I can provide much assistance. I searched
 PhillyHistory.org and only found one possibly related image. This photo
 shows a truck labeled "Porto Rico Fruit Beverages" -

 http://www.phillyhistory.org/PhotoArchive/Detail.aspx?assetId=37520.

 PhillyHistory.org contains images primarily of locations and the
 photographers often noted little information other than the address
 where the photo was taken. You may want to contact the Historical
 Society of Pennsylvania or the Philadelphia History Museum as they may
 have more information.

 Please let me know if you have any questions, and thank you for visiting
 PhillyHistory.org.

 My Best,

 Deb

 Visit PhillyHistory.org today at www.phillyhistory.org!
 Follow us on Twitter at @phillyhistory

 3.  I have already sent inquiries to the organizations that Deb recommended.

 It's hard to tell if the truck pictured is making a delivery or is an abandoned junker. But at least we have a date to work with that may or may not help us.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~

 I cannot make out the words above or below the "Porto Rico Fruit Beverages" that are on the back door. Can you?


----------



## SkinsFan36

In my mind it says below Porto Rico "Now Delivered" underneath that "C_ _ CIN  MLI" or "EMCIN MILL" maybe. Just a guess though, SO blurry.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Skins ~

 Thanks for the suggestion. 

 I have been studying the wording myself and for the bottom words came up with ...

 It's Sodalicious
 Ginger Ale

 ... which is based in part on one of the companies slogans as seen on the acl below. 

 I'm also of the opinion that the truck is an abandoned junker because it appears to be gutted out and tireless. But I'm not sure if that suggest the company was out of business by 1956 or if it suggest the truck was replaced by a new one. The car on the right is definitely 1950s but I'm not sure what year the truck is.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Let's see if this helps ... Edit / I tried to crop/enlarge it but it didn't post properly.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Another "Quick Question" ...

 Approximately what year was bottled soda pop last sold for 5-cents? Especially 12 ounce?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~

 If bottled 12 ounce sodas were last sold prior to about 1934-35, then that means there some non-acl Porto Rico bottles out there somewhere. I was born in 1952 and recall paying 12-cents (which included a 2-cent deposit) for a bottle of pop around 1962 when I was ten years old. I believe Pepsi Cola introuduced their first 5-cent 12 ounce in 1929 or 1930, but I could be mistaken about that.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Let's see if this helps ... Edit / I tried to crop/enlarge it but it didn't post properly.


 
 Under the back Porto Rico it says something in small script (what someone thought was "now delivered") and under that is Ginger Ale, so what is above it may be the name of that ginger ale. Sorry didn't see that you had gotten it Soda. It's Sodalicious looks right to me.


----------



## morbious_fod

The car in the foreground appears to be a 1954 Chevrolet, because it doesn't have the long white side trim of the 1953 Chevy. The truck almost appears as if it crashed there and was left for junk. It appears to be over a ditch.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey BOB,
> 
> Did'ya see this LISTING?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @eplace


 
 Well we know that they didn't die out in the 1950's or we wouldn't have this from 1967.


----------



## surfaceone

> Approximately what year was bottled soda pop last sold for 5-cents? Especially 12 ounce?


 
 Hey BOB,

 The last days of Nickel Cokes began after the War and were gone by about 1960.

 *********************

 Wartime price controls were lifted by the end of 1946...

 *********************

 "1934: (some say 1936) Begins selling twelve ounce bottles for five cents to counter its competitors who are selling six ounces for the same price.

 1934: Caleb Bradham, the founder of Pepsi-Cola, dies.

 1935: Moves operations to Long Island, New York.

 1936: Ninety-four new U.S. franchises are granted.

 1938: Pepsi-Cola trademark is registered in the Soviet Union.

 1938: Across Canada there are eighty-five Pepsi-Cola bottlers operating under franchise agreements.

 1939: The theme "Twice As Much for a Nickel" appears in the cartoon strip Pepsi and Peter. Because of this, consumers become more aware of Pepsi-Cola's value advantage.

 1939: Pepsi-Cola elects Walter S. Mack Jr. as its President.

 1940: Makes broadcast history with the first advertising jingle "Nickel, Nickel". It eventually is translated into fifty-five languages and even becomes a hit record.

 1941: Changes its logo to red, white, and blue in support of America's war effort.

 1941: Pepsi-Cola canteen in Times Square, New York, operates throughout World War II. It enables millions of families to record messages to army personnel overseas.

 1943: New logo has a "bottle cap" look with the tag line "Bigger Drink, Better Taste."

 1948: Introduces product in a can for the first time.

 1949: The slogan "Why Take Less When Pepsi's Best?" appears.

 1950: Alfred N. Steele becomes President and CEO of Pepsi-Cola. His wife, actress Joan Crawford, plays a big part in promoting Pepsi-Cola.

 1950: Pepsi-Cola has no choice but to raise prices to compete. It's new slogan is: "More Bounce to the Ounce". From.




From.


----------



## SkinsFan36

Ahhh I can see the Ginger Ale now. I was way off lol.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Morb ~

 I'm glad you re-posted surf's "Listing." I looked at it again and caught something I missed the first time. Notice the "Filing Date" of 1969, and then where it says "Company Age" ... 43 years, 5 months. Which indicates that the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company was established in 1925-26. The Popeye character was introduced in 1929.

 Surf ~

 I realize now that's probably why you posted the Listing, but surprised you didn't emphasize the dates for us. And thanks for the nickle soda info. I was trying to approximate the date of the Porto Rico sign.

 Skins ~

 I didn't see it at first either until I started researching Porto Rico slogans. I still don't know what the rest of it says and not sure it really matters unless it happens to say something about Popeye.

 One point I attempted to make earlier but failed, is the fact that Porto Rico Beverages obviously produced paper label bottles as evidenced by the Orange Blossom door push. And they no doubt bottled other flavors with a paper label. But have you stopped to realize that we haven't seen any of those bottles either? And you just know there must have been jillions of them. But where are those bottle now? Not finding a Popeye paper label bottle is one thing, but what about the others? Are they just as rare as the Popeye?

 So for the time being I am going to shift my focus in trying to find a picture of "any" Porto Rico Pale Dry bottle with a "paper label."

 Thanks again to everyone for your interest and participation. I hope one of the Philadelphia historians I contacted finds something and that I hear from them soon. As for The History Detectives, I think that idea is a crashed truck just like the one in the old photograph.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I know I'm imagining things, but I can't help but wonder if that's Popeye with his arms spread out holding two soda bottles just to the left of the Porto Rico sign on the right?

 1960


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Something like this ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And if it's not Popeye, then I wonder what it is? It appears to be a portion of the same sign.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just this morning I started a new thread on a Philadelphia history forum. It's just getting warmed up and hopefully will produce some helpful information. Please check it out. My avatar is BOB-O

 Link:  http://www.philadelphiaspeaks.com/forum/history/31043-popeye-tropical-beverage-porto-rico-pale-dry-co-philadelphia.html

 SODAPOPBOB ... a.k.a. BOB-O


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The following was posted on the Philadelphia forum by a member named loveisnoise who is the one who found it. But there are still some questions regarding surf's link that indicates 1925-26 and this one that says 1933 for when the Porto Rico company was established. And even though this is educational and interesting, it still does't solve the Popeye aspect of the mystery, other than to say that the Porto Rico company was established sometime before or shortly after Popeye was introduced in 1929. 


  PORTO RICO PALE DRY CO Current Name
  Business Corporation - Foreign - Information
  Entity Number: 288690
  Status: Active
  Entity Creation Date: 9/25/1933
  State of Business.: DE
  Registered Office Address: 1918 GERMANTOWN AVE 
 PHILA PA 0 -0 
 Philadelphia


 Then they slightly changed their name:
  Name Name Type
  PORTO RICO PALE DRY COMPANY Current Name
  Fictitious Names - Domestic - Information
  Entity Number: 2394928
  Status: Active
  Entity Creation Date: 1/13/1969 12:49:34 AM
  State of Business.: PA
  Principal Place of Business: 1918 GERMANTOWN AVE 
 PHILADELPHIA PA 19122-0
  Mailing Address: No Address
  Owner Information
  Owner(s) for: PORTO RICO PALE DRY COMPANY
  Owners
  Name: PORTO RICO BEVERAGE COMPANY INC

 And formed a parent company as noted above:
  Business Name History
  Name Name Type
  PORTO RICO BEVERAGE CO., INC. Current Name
  Business Corporation - Domestic - Information
  Entity Number: 288689
  Status: Active
  Entity Creation Date: 12/12/1968
  Registered Office Address: 1100 FOUR PENN CENTER PLAZA 
 PHILADELPHIA PA 19103-0 
 Philadelphia


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The following link comes from the Philadelphia forum, and was posted by senior member phillyxpat. It shows the copyrights of four different labels/flavors that the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company filed for in 1941. But, unfortunately, no Popeye Tropical Beverage. The listings are on the center/right of the page.

 Link:  http://books.google.com/books?id=AwRhAAAAIAAJ&pg=RA1-PA22&lpg=RA1-PA22&dq=porto+rico+orange+blossom+soda,+phila,+copyright&source=bl&ots=PUV4kknAHB&sig=tdaDdN_AhOx9qGrNRcJzmSkFvFo&hl=en&sa=X&ei=girkT-C2FYTh0QHcrPD1CQ&ved=0CGoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Something tells me that Sally Starr (Popeye Theater / Philadelphia) probably did not sponser/advertise Popeye Tropical Beverage.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Official Notice!

 Until something more substantial presents itself to prove otherwise, I am currently of the opinion that "Popeye Tropical Beverage" never made it to the marketplace, which might explain why, other than an "unused" bottle cap, a black & white picture of a paper label, and a few questionable cardboard signs, there is nothing that I currently know of to support that it was ever sold in Philadelphia or elsewhere. Thus, for the time being, I am going to shift my focus to see what, if anything, I can find related to a dispute or lawsuit between the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company and the Popeye Enterprise (or whoever or whatever it was called that held the Popeye trademark/copyright in the 1930s through the 1960s). I'll let you know if I find anything.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~

 I am still trying to find a way (other than by mail) to contact Allan Petretti and see what he can tell us about the paper label pictured in his 2003 book. If anyone here has or comes across an email address of some kind for Allan, please let me know and I will be happy to contact him. Its also possible that some members know Allan personally. If so, please contact him and see if he owns the label himself or recalls where he got the picture of it. And if he does own it, anything he can tell us about it, and especially a color picture of it, would really make my day/year/two years. 

 Thanks a lot.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~ PS 

 I found a New Jersey phone number for "Nostalgia Publications, Inc." that I believe Allan Petretti is involved with. When I called the number, the recorded voice of a man answered, but I'm not sure if it was Allan's voice or that of someone else. Anyway, I left a message asking if they would please call me back. I also left my email address. Hopefully I will hear from someone soon and be able to ask Allan about the Popeye paper label. It may be the final clue to solving this mystery.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I think I may have opened a new can of worms with the following. I just hope it doesn't take another two years to figure this one out.

 I was looking around for some Popeye related stuff when I came across this Google Books reference to a "Popeye Punch." And as most of us know who have been following this thread, the only reference to a "Popeye Punch" I recall was from the tin sign pictured below that was discounted as being a fantasy/fake item. But now I'm not so sure about it. Check out the links and see what you make of it.

 The reference on the first link reads as follows ...

 http://books.google.com/books?id=2k4sAQAAMAAJ&q=popeye+beverage&dq=popeye+beverage&hl=en&sa=X&ei=lbHoT5LPJYau2AXvgKnxCg&sqi=2&ved=0CEwQ6AEwBA

 "Debuting with sales of $10,000 in March, 1983, Popeye Punch is projected to have first year earnings in excess of $1 million, in 1985. The drink's ... "  

 And then I dug a little deeper and found this link (Scroll to where it says Beverage World - Volume 104) where it continues with ...

 http://www.google.com/search?tbm=bks&hl=en&q=popeye+punch&btnG=#hl=en&gs_nf=1&ds=bo&pq=popeye%20punch&cp=18&gs_id=o&xhr=t&q=popeye+punch+drink&pf=p&tbm=bks&sclient=psy-ab&oq=popeye+punch+drink&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=5a2842948bb8b8d3&biw=1024&bih=615

 "The drink's maker, International Beverage importers ... "

 I searched "International Beverage," but there appears to be more than one by the same or similar name and will require more research to narrow down the right one.

 In the meantime, I have a few more "Quick Questions."

 1.  Are the above references referring to a "bottled" soda pop or something else?
 2.  Is the so called fake Popeye Punch sign actually referring to a real 1980s product?
 3.  If real, then where are the bottles?
 4.  Or am I just crazy and misreading/misunderstanding the Google Book references?

 SPBOB

 "POPEYE'S PUNCH"  ... real or fake 1980s soda pop?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Correction. I mistyped the info from the first link. It actually reads ...

 "Debuting with sales of $10,000 in March, 1983, Popeye Punch is projected to have first year earnings in excess of $1 million while sales are expected to hit $3.7 million in 1985. The drink's ... "


----------



## surfaceone

1983 in waning hours at eplace now.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Surf ~

 Thanks, buddy. I was sweating this one and glad it took two minutes and not two years to figure out. 

 Gracias' amigo

 Bob


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Bob, Mr. Petretti used to run ads for Coca Cola collectibles in 'Antique Week' for many years. Here's contact info from 2008..........can't belive I had one this old laying around.

                                    Allan Petretti
                                    21 South Lake Drive
                                    Hackensack, New Jersey 07601
                                    201-488-4536 [evenings]


----------



## epackage

> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Allan Petretti
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 21 South Lake Drive
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Hackensack, New Jersey 07601
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 201-488-4536 [evenings]


 I can be at his house and ask him in person in 15 minutes Bob, just let me know....[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Osia ~

 Thanks. That's the same phone number I referred to in my earlier post #211. I called it and left a message. I hope it goes directly to Allan and that he calls me back soon. I'm also hoping he can solve this mystery, at least about the paper label part. If he calls and owns the label himself, I'm going to ask for a color picture of it. I could be wrong, but I have an itchy feeling that the bottle cap and paper label might be one-of-a-kinds. Or, as they say, "rarer than hen's teeth."

 By the way, just this afternoon I received the Popeye Sunday Funnies root beer can pictured below that I purchased on eBay. I especially liked this one because the pull-tab is still intact and was originally opened with a church key on the bottom. 

 eBay Link / Sold :  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251042516789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Allan Petretti
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 21 South Lake Drive
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Hackensack, New Jersey 07601
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 201-488-4536 [evenings]
> 
> 
> 
> I can be at his house and ask him in person in 15 minutes Bob, just let me know....[]
Click to expand...

 
 epackage ~

 You're just now telling us this after two years of research? (Lol)  Heck ya, man. Jump on you're skateboard and head over there right now. And be sure to get a color picture of the label for us ... and anything and everything else you can find out ... please.

 Gracias'

 Bob


----------



## epackage

I had no idea he lived right around the corner...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

epackage ~

 Okay, I understand now. 

 You might be from Jersey if ...

 http://www.unwind.com/jokes-funnies/locality/jersey.shtml


----------



## acls

I mentioned this about a year ago, but my reply was ignored........ Soda Net, March, 1993


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> epackage ~
> 
> Okay, I understand now.
> 
> You might be from Jersey if ...
> 
> http://www.unwind.com/jokes-funnies/locality/jersey.shtml


 This is a great place to shop Bob...and to watch Drag Racing...[]

 "Even though there's a new Wal-Mart in your town, you still go to the Englishtown Auction for cheap stuff"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

acls ~

 Is that Lincoln, Nebraska? If so, I will try and contact that particular restaurant. And does anyone who reads this live in or near Lincoln and who can see if the bottle is still there and possibly take a picture of (or steal it) if it is? Lol (Just kidding about the stealing it part).


 epackage ~

 Why are you still home? You could have been there and back already. You said it would only take 15 minutes.  Oh, I forgot - you might be from Jersey if ...

 SPB


----------



## cyberdigger

...you're from California if... []


----------



## acls

Bob -  I did a reverse phone for the author of this letter.  According to whitepages.com the author is still at the same address and has the same phone number....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

You're from California if the house rumbles and you think it's your 300 pound mother-in-law doing jumping jacks when it was actually a 4.5 earthquake. []


----------



## acls

If you had just replied to my post #4 back in September of 2010 you might have saved yourself 2 years of research and 12 pages of posts.  Now my feelings are hurt and I will only provide you with the author's phone number for your Country Boy soda bottle and a bucket of Popeyes chicken. []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  acls
> 
> Bob -  I did a reverse phone for the author of this letter.  According to whitepages.com the author is still at the same address and has the same phone number....


 
 acls ~

 Thanks. Do you plan on calling him, or are you from Jersey, too? Lol 

 You're from California if you don't know what NE stands for.

 Edit: Name your price (just so long as its not over two bucks) and I'll consider your offer.


----------



## epackage

> If so, I will try and contact that particular restaurant. And does anyone who reads this live in or near Lincoln and who can see if the bottle is still there and possibly take a picture of (or steal it) if it is?


 

 There are 4 Popeyes in Lincoln, I'm not sure if any are the same as the 1993 location, it's an easy bit of detective work Bob. You just need to call the 4 locations...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I will try and contact that particular restaurant. And does anyone who reads this live in or near Lincoln and who can see if the bottle is still there and possibly take a picture of (or steal it) if it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 4 Popeyes in Lincoln, I'm not sure if any are the same as the 1993 location, it's an easy bit of detective work Bob. You just need to call the 4 locations...[]
Click to expand...

 

 Bingo ~ Bango ~ Bongo ... Consider it a done deal!  Thanks.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the Bingo part. I'll be back with Bango and Bongo later ...

 http://www.yellowpages.com/lincoln-ne/popeyes-chicken?g=lincoln%2C+NE&q=popeye%27s+chicken


----------



## cyberdigger

...man I'm gettin' hungry... [8D]


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Used to be married to a gal from California............I swore I would kill her if she told me one more time "We did it this way in California." come to think about it, she did have some impressive skills that I miss till this day[][][]. We still speak often............but speak is all [][][].


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bongo ... which means bummer in California.

 I just called all four of the Lincoln, NE Popeye's and every one of them thought I was some kind of crazy guy. One lady responded by saying, "Sir, I'm really busy right now and you'll have to call our corporate office about this. But I can tell you there is no Popeye soda bottle at this location."  click/buzz ...

 Anyway, I guess it was worth a shot. But definitely no Popeye bottle on display at the four locations I called. So now what am I supposed to do? Where the heck's epackage, anyway. He should be back by now. I made four out of state long distance phone calls and it only took me five minutes.

 SPB


----------



## epackage

I never left for Petrettis house, I'm not the kind of guy people like knocking on their doors in the dark, uninvited...[]


----------



## acls

I would call the author of the letter.  He would at least probably be able to describe the bottle he saw.  He could probably tell you if the location he saw it at still exists.  I keep saying probably because his letter to the Soda Net was around 19 years ago.  Since you tried to low ball me with your $2 offer the price to play has gone up.... Now I'm needing your Country Boy, Don Diego, a bucket of Popeyes, and a large side of green beans.  Let me know..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  acls
> 
> ... and a large side of green beans.  Let me know.


 
 Take the green beans "only" or no deal. I just recently sold my crappy looking "30 Below" which I got $100 for, but already regret having sold because I'll never ever find another one. And there's no way that I'm parting with my "Country Boy" (Estimated at $200) or my "Don Diego" (Estimated at $150). It took me too many years to find and acquire them.

 Bob


----------



## SkinsFan36

Maybe focusing on the Popeye collector angle will provide some further assistance. Whoever owns this collection would certainly know I would think. (One shelf dedicated to all food related items) From


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SF36 ~

 Bruce Shults, who owns the only know bottle cap, and who host the Thimble Theater website I posted a link to, is one of the top Popeye collector in the world, and he has never seen or heard of a Popeye Beverage other than the cap he owns and the info uncovered in this thread. He knows other Popeye collectors as well, but none of them have come up with anything either. I suppose there might be an unknown collector or two that could be of help, but if Bruce Shults doesn't know them already, I don't know who does.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SkinsFan36

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> SF36 ~
> 
> Bruce Shults, who owns the only know bottle cap, and who host the Thimble Theater website I posted a link to, is one of the top Popeye collector in the world, and he has never seen or heard of a Popeye Beverage other than the cap he owns and the info uncovered in this thread. He knows other Popeye collectors as well, but none of them have come up with anything either. I suppose there might be an unknown collector or two that could be of help, but if Bruce Shults doesn't know them already, I don't know who does.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob


 
 I want to crack this case! lol. Oh well I keep looking in my spare time for ya. I am holding out hope for the dumb luck angle of investigation for myself.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I too would like nothing better than to solve this mystery, but the more I investigate it, the more convinced I become that a Popeye beverage never found its way to the marketplace and was abandoned early on for some as yet unknown reason.

 Bob


----------



## acls

Have you called my guy yet?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Sorry, acls ...

 I forgot to tell you that I called the number you sent me via a PM, but that no one answered and I left a voicemail message. The answering machine I connected to was generic and not a real voice, nor did it give a name, so I can only assume it went to the person you mentioned. I will be sure to let you know if/when I hear from him. In your message to me you said the guy was 65+ years old. Was that 19 years ago when he was 65+, or currently?

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

acls ~

 The guy called me back today and ...

 1.  It was 19 years ago that he saw what he thought was a Popeye bottle at a Popeye's Chicken Restaurant in Lincoln, Nebraska.
 2.  His memory of it is kind of blurry because he only saw it the one time.
 3.  He thinks, but isn't certain, that it was a clear bottle with a painted label.
 4.  He's pretty sure, but not certain, that it did not have a paper label.
 5.  It was among some other Popeye stuff that the owner, who was a novice Popeye collector, had on display, but can't recall what any of the other stuff was.
 6.  He remembers that the owner's name was Dwayne Hutchinson.

 When I explained everything I knew about the brand/flavor, he said, "Wow, you guys are miles ahead of me on the research part. I didn't know any of that stuff. I heard about the bottle cap, but that's about it. I never knew there was a paper label."

 So I really don't know what to make of his recollection. He openly admits that he "thinks" it had a painted label, but isn't 100% certain about it. And when I asked him if the label depicted an image of the Popeye character or just the name, he couldn't remember that either.

 I enjoyed talking with him, but, unfortunately, don't consider his recollection as much of a lead. I'm pretty sure, although not certain, if there was ever a painted label Popeye soda pop made, that someone on this forum would either have one in their collection or at least know something about it.

 If someone would like to try and hunt down Dwayne Hutchinson, please feel free to do so, as I most likely won't.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## morbious_fod

Here's something for you Soda. from a 1953 catalog I just acquired.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hey Morb!

 Gracias' Amigo. That's just about as good as it gets ... "Make Mine a Puerto Rico." 

 It's too bad it doesn't say "Popeye Tropical Beverage" on the truck - if it did, then the mystery would be solved. But since it doesn't, then I highly suspect they were not producing the flavor in 1953. 

 I'm not 100% certain, but it's possible that the wording on the door reads "San Lorenzo Distribution." I looked at a map of Puerto Rico and there is a town located there by the same name. I'm also beginning to think there is a strong connection between the U.S, Territory of Puerto Rico and the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company - which may even have been owned and operated by Puerto Rican imigrants to the United States. I did some research and discovered that Philadelphia has the 3rd largest population of Puerto Ricans of any other U.S. city outside of Puerto Rico. Puerto Rico became a territory of the United States in 1898, and it's people became U.S. citizens in 1917.

 I am currently researching the companies original address and trying to determine if Germantown Avenue was located in the Puerto Rican district of Philadelphia. The third link below should offer some clues regarding this.

 All in all, good job. Your picture gives us some new clues to work with.

 Thanks a lot.

 SodapopChico []


 Related Links ...


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Lorenzo,_Puerto_Rico

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_Rico

 http://www.city-data.com/forum/philadelphia/122107-what-areas-philly-heavily-puerto-rican.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Long story short ...

 Germantown Avenue (Where the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company was located) is in the heart of the Philadelphia Puerto Rican Barrio.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

http://www.cartoonbrew.com/cartoon-culture/popeyes-in-puerto-rico.html


----------



## fanboy

While following this thread I have often thought it likely that the few Popeye Soda items are Fantasy items and there was never such a product.

 Bob,

 Have you considered following the business side of the equation to determine if the drink actually existed? 

 1. Trade Mark, there would likely be a registered trade mark for the product, this would give you its planned existence and a registration date.

 2. Have you tried contacting the copyright holder of Popeye (King Features Syndicate ?), there would have to be a contract allowing Porto Rico to use their property.

 Good luck,
 Chris


----------



## splante

not sure if you already have (didnt check whole forum)
 but I just sent an email to the two following popeye orgs
 opf1@popeyethesailor.com
 scc1@popeyethesailor.com from this website hopefully some member will have a original bottle to share pictures with us
 http://www.popeyethesailor.com/shop/
 it appears they deal with a lot of repros, but maybe a member will have some original bottles


 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## splante

already got  a response from one of the emails so no need for everyone to send emails here it is

 "We don't believe that it was actually ever made....." 
  the second response from the other email was "I have collecting for over 34 years and do not own one." So I replied have you ever seen one or know of one. Will let you know if another reply


----------



## carobran

Ok,I've read too much of this thread......I had a dream that I found one of these bottles.[8|]

 .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

boy ~ splante - caroban

 Thanks for your contributions.

 I have sent so many email inquires during the past two years that I have lost track of who what where when. All I can say for certain, is that of the one's I received replies from nobody was able to confirm the existence of a "Popeye Tropical Beverage." The best clue to date is the bottle cap Bruce Shults has that, according to everyone who has seen it, appears to be original. The next best clue is the paper label pictured in Alan Petretti's book, which I am still hoping to find out more about if I can just find a way to contact Alan and ask him. The current concensus seems to be leaning toward the possibility that the flavor was never produced and may only have been a prototype idea the Porto Rico Company was working on but never launched for one reason or another. If it did exist at one time, it's hard to believe there isn't more evidence to support it, which means Bruce Shult's bottle cap might be even rarer and more valuable than previously thought. If I owned the cap, and wanted to sell it, I wouldn't even consider offers of less than $500. The cap originally sold for $162.50.

 Bob


----------



## OsiaBoyce

A cap w/ a picture of a schooner and the word 'Popeye'.

 How do you figure it would have a value of $500.00 if it were other than yours?

 Ya know, rarity does not always equal value.

 I know you put a price of $2000.00 on a bottle if ever one was found, how did or do you determine such an amount?

 Just wondering.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> A cap w/ a picture of a schooner and the word 'Popeye'.
> 
> How do you figure it wouldÂ have a value ofÂ $500.00 if it were other than yours?
> 
> Ya know, rarity does not always equal value.
> 
> I know you put a price of $2000.00 on a bottle if ever one was found, how did or do you determine such an amount?
> 
> Just wondering.


 
 Because both prices are what I would be willing to pay if I ever have the opportunity. I doubt Bruce Shults would take $1,000 for the cap even if it was offered to him.

 Bob


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Why would you be willing to pay so much?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Why would you be willing to pay so much?


 
 Because if a Popeye bottle with an intact label does exist, it could very well be one of the rarest soda bottles in the world - the same goes for the cap.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speaking of the label ...

 If you look close just below the word "POPEYE" you will notice the words "Trade Marks" ... and yes, when examined under a magnifying glass there is an s on the end of the word "Mark"  But I do not know what it refers to. Nor whether it is a Popeye specific trade mark(s) or a Porto Rico Pale Dry Company trade mark. I researched it but didn't find anything related to a beverage.

 Here's a little info regarding Popeye Copyrights vs Trade Marks for anyone interested in reading it ...

 http://ipinthedigitalage.com/trademark-is-soooo-the-new-copyright/

 The US Patent and Trademark Office describes the differences between copyright and trademark as follows: copyright â€œprotect works of authorship, such as writings, music, and works of art that have been tangibly expressedâ€, and trademark â€œprotect words, names, symbols, sounds, or colors that distinguish goods and services from those manufactured or sold by others and to indicate the source of the goods.â€ 

 Additionally ...

 Notice the letters on this confirmed 1930s Popeye Express windup toy and how the font is fat and the letters slant at various angles. The letters are similar to those on the paper label, which suggest to me that whoever designed the label did their Popeye homework and that it's not just a coincedence.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the label for comparison ...

 (By the way, I have no idea how the lines got there in my last post. It was nothing that I did).  ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Lastly for the time being ...

 Here's the link again that I posted previously showing the four "Copyrighted" flavors of the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company from 1941. The copyrights are center page - right side ... but no Popeye Tropical Beverage.

 http://books.google.com/books?id=AwRhAAAAIAAJ&pg=RA1-PA22&lpg=RA1-PA22&dq=porto+rico+orange+blossom+soda,+phila,+copyright&source=bl&ots=PUV4kknAHB&sig=tdaDdN_AhOx9qGrNRcJzmSkFvFo&hl=en&sa=X&ei=girkT-C2FYTh0QHcrPD1CQ&ved=0CGoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Oops ... I forgot this as a reminder who Bruce Shults is and how involved he is with Popeye ... I believe Bruce is about 62 years old.

 http://home.earthlink.net/~thimbletheatre/index.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I sent Bruce Shults an email this morning offering him $500 for his Popeye bottle cap. I feel this is a more than fair offer and one I am prepared to pay for. I will let you know what Bruce's response is just as soon as I hear from him.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bruce Shults declined my legitimate offer of $500 for his Popeye bottle cap, saying he had no intention of selling it at any price in the forseeable future. But he did say he would give me first crack at it if/when he ever does decide to sell it. Oh well. Life goes on. And so does the search for another cap and/or bottle.

 Bob


----------



## OsiaBoyce

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Bruce Shults declined my legitimate offer of $500 for his Popeye bottle cap, saying he had no intention of selling it at any price in the forseeable future. But he did say he would give me first crack at it if/when he ever does decide to sell it. Oh well. Life goes on. And so does the search for another cap and/or bottle.
> 
> Bob


 
 Boy that's a shocker.


----------



## cyberdigger

Pat, you're being bad ..hush now.. or else I'll send my Joizey boyz after you and your family, they'll throw yall in the back of a hybrid Escalade, drive back up 95 & and set yall loose in Belmar for the summer.. your idea of suffering will be permanently altered.. [8D]


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Yes sir.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Real or Fake?

 I'm not going to risk it, but y'all can if you want to. No bids yet with two days to go.

 SPB

 Popeye Paper Sign eBay Link:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Popeye-Soda-Paper-Advertising-Sign-/370629906586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564b43909a


----------



## fanboy

How common is it on US advertising to just use "Trade Mark" or "Trade Marks" as used on the Popeye Soda artifacts? I would have expected "US PAT Reg Off" on them. I typically associate the use of "Trade Marks" with products from the 80's and 90's.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

For future reference here's the eBay seller's description of the paper Popeye sign. Plus, I'm including the picture from Alan Petretti's soda pop book where he states what he believes to be an original cardboard sign that measures 12" x 21 1/2"  The paper sign on eBay measures 12 1/2" x 6"

 eBay Description ...

 Vintage Popeye Soda Paper Advertising Sign 

 WOW! Here is an Original Vintage Popeye Soda Paper Advertising Sign. This approximately 12 Â½â€ tall by approximately 6â€ wide paper sign looks like the cardboard counter sign with one exception. At the bottom in red letters is, â€œWATCH IN YOUR LOCAL STORE FOR THIS DRINK WILL BE HERE SOONâ€. The paper in this is quite thin and has great gloss. I believe it to be a period original sign NOT a reproduction. But....I'd like all you experts be the judge on that! There are some condition issues. There is a fold at Popeyeâ€™s waist line. Part of the top â€œovalâ€ has been ripped off and then someone taped it back on. Iâ€™m guessing that this must have been intended to be put into a window or on a display case glass. Even with the condition issues it would frame up nicely. I believe it has to be rare as 2 extensive searches on the web came up empty for this particular piece.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  fanboy
> 
> How common is it on US advertising to just use "Trade Mark" or "Trade Marks" as used on the Popeye Soda artifacts? I would have expected "US PAT Reg Off" on them. I typically associate the use of "Trade Marks" with products from the 80's and 90's.


 
 fanboy ~

 Good point. Please research it further for some possible confirmation of the two terms. Your findings could result in providing a major clue to these signs originality.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This next assignment is for you photo/copy experts among us. Please go to the eBay listing and, using the mouse zoom, take a close look at the bottle image close up. Does the printing technique look old or new to you? I believe older printing consist of minute dots. But I'm not sure if the paper sign features that technique or not.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## fanboy

The other thing I find interesting about the paper sign, it says that coming soon to a store near you.

 Another thing that keeps nagging me, is why would you choose to create a Popeye Soda and not put Popeye on the label...

 Chris


----------



## epackage

Take note that the words "Trade Mark" under POPEYE are different, the Ebay pic showing the backside of the paper is very consistent with early beer and soda labels I have where you can see thru to the image on the front. I don't know what any of that means, just my observations...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm curious about the black line under Popeye's arm ...

 Paper Sign


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Cardboard sign


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Fake Tin Sign


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I'm curious about the black line under Popeye's arm ...
> 
> Paper Sign


 The round bulbous part is cut smaller in the paper version and they seem to have gone heavy with the shaded areas near both elbows...just another observation...[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce

[]

http://www.medicinenet.com/obsessive_compulsive_disorder_ocd/article.htm


----------



## PASodas

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> This next assignment is for you photo/copy experts among us. Please go to the eBay listing and, using the mouse zoom, take a close look at the bottle image close up. Does the printing technique look old or new to you? I believe older printing consist of minute dots. But I'm not sure if the paper sign features that technique or not.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob


 

 The image does appear to have the "minute dots" which is called "half tone" which would have been consistent with the printing process of the time (1950-60?).  This type of printing is now referred to as "4 color process" printing and uses combinations of red (magenta), yellow, blue (cyanine) and black to create the different shades necessary to reproduce photos (though this is just a line drawing).  The key is to have all 4 plates in register to produce the desired result.  Here are some common boxtops from current products found in the pantry showing ink samples and registration marks (bullseye):


----------



## PASodas

The brown color of the bottle is made of a combination of red, yellow and blue (and possibly black).  The blue (cyan) plate is shifted slightly to the left as you can see a "shadow" of the bottle and a blue streak running vertically in the reflection on the bottle.


----------



## PASodas

Another item to consider is that these two items were printed on two different printing presses due to the relatively large difference in size and the "paper" stock (possibly by 2 different printers altogether).  These items were created from 2 different sets of plates.  Note the size of the words "TRADE MARK" in relation to the "YE" in POPEYE.  Also the reflection on the arm cuffs vary.  The die cut is also different in that the right hand (Popeye's left) overhangs the background on the paper version.  I can't explain the heavy black shadow on the left arm.

 There is too much damage, in my opinion, for this to be a repro.  However the Mormon church was fooled in the past.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I will be able to tell you more about the paper sign just as soon as it arrives in the mail. I placed a compulsive bid on it this morning and won the darn thing for $52.10. Purely for research, ya know. I just figured since I have devoted so much time in trying to unravel the mystery, that I should at least have a little souvenir to remind me of it. Plus it will give me something "hands-on" to research instead of an elusive bottle and bottle cap that seem to constantly be slipping through my fingers. I realize I said earlier that I didn't want to risk the money because I thought the paper sign was a fake/fantasy item. And in response to this I can only say that I got carried away this morning as one will, but don't regret it one iota. Besides, there were two other bidders besides myself, so I guess I'm not the only one that's crazy. And if, if, if it does turn out to be an original - if only a prototype of some kind - well, then - that's a horse of a different color altogether.

 I'll let you know when the sign arrives and post some new, and hopefully revealing, pictures of it.

 Bob


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I will be able to tell you more about the paper sign just as soon as it arrives in the mail. I placed a compulsive bid on it this morning and won the darn thing for $52.10. Purely for research, ya know. I just figured since I have devoted so much time in trying to unravel the mystery, that I should at least have a little souvenir to remind me of it. Plus it will give me something "hands-on" to research instead of an elusive bottle and bottle cap that seem to constantly be slipping through my fingers. I realize I said earlier that I didn't want to risk the money because I thought the paper sign was a fake/fantasy item. And in response to this I can only say that I got carried away this morning as one will, but don't regret it one iota. Besides, there were two other bidders besides myself, so I guess I'm not the only one that's crazy. And if, if, if it does turn out to be an original - if only a prototype of some kind - well, then - that's a horse of a different color altogether.
> 
> I'll let you know when the sign arrives and post some new, and hopefully revealing, pictures of it.
> 
> Bob


 You can always see what's what and put it back on Ebay for $60 and BIN auction, you'll have the details from seeing the piece and you get your money back...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

epackage ~

 Thanks.

 But I think I'll just frame and keep it as a momento.

 Bob

 Here's the back of it from ebay ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here we go again ...

 And if this one doesn't look like the real deal, then I don't know what does!

 SPBOB

 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Drink-Popeye-Soda-Stand-Up-Sign-Cardboard-/200794258963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec0453e13


----------



## epackage

You're not the only one who's crazy for this Bob, here's a sign that's clearly a repro that sold for over $65....[8|]

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item53ed904fa5&item=360467943333&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=E8PgO3qEfey1BY0wlje0m3QU88w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

epackage ~

 I've seen (and passed on) those fake AAA tin signs in antique shops, with celophane wrap on them, priced at $15.00. I might actually buy one some day if I ever find one priced at $5.00

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just opened the bidding on the cardboard sign for $9.99. But I'm not disclosing what my max is, other than to say that this one (real or not) will surely top $200 

 SPB


----------



## Eric

Not saying it's fake or real.. but I will say they are poorley made/printed... the edges of the art are â€œfuzzyâ€ nothing is crisp and clean
 compared to the cartoon diecuts of the Pepsi and Pete cardboards for Pepsi... those are well made and hard to tell from the originals.
 This looks like it was enlarged and the art dot pattern became distorted.. If I were you I wouldn't waste any more money on these...
 the paper one you bought probably pealed off the cardboard backing... Patients...  a nicer one will show up...

 Hard to believe that a cartoon so popular endorsing a drink cannot be found by any die hard Popeye or bottle collector.

 That cap is the ONLY thing that says it MIGHT have existed...


----------



## OsiaBoyce

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=popeye+sign&_sacat=36&_odkw=popeye&_osacat=36&_fln=1&_catref=1&LH_Complete=1

 6 signs sold in two months..........and not a bottle, lable or advertisement one to be found.  

 Nor does anyone have any recollection of this product.

 True there may be a cap.......but if one can print signs of dubious orgins......how hard would it be to fake a cap?


 I'd like to see some evidence that this product actually existed.............besides in ones wishes and fantasy.

 I would not spend a nickle on this stuff..........just to much of it out there.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Although I do not know Alan Petretti personally, please be reminded that the cardboard sign pictured in his book is presented as being genuine and original. Of course that doesn't mean it is real. But when someone with the collecting experience and respect that Alan Petretti has achieved over the years indicates there is even a remote possibility that these cardboard signs are original, then I for one will sit up and take notice of their expertise and give those cardboard signs some serious consideration. And because the jury is still out on the existence of a Popeye Tropical Beverage, I'm keeping my mind open to all possibilities. Its still possible that the Porto Rico Company intended to launch their Popeye beverage, and possibly even made up a bunch of bottles and signs in advance to promote it, but were unable to for any one of a number of reasons, one of which might have been an infringement problem that was never publically spoken of or publisized.

 Bob


----------



## Eric

He's posted items in his book that have turned out to be fantacy too... He's a collector and doesn't know everything about every brand...
 Don't buy something because someone printed a book... Be careful...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The tin AAA signs don't even factor in here as far as I'm concerned. Nor do I purchase something just because its pictured in a book. I'm just saying that I'm keeping an open mind until proven otherwise. Ask Bruce Shults, who is one of the world's foremost collectors and authorities on Popeye, whether he thinks his bottle cap is genuine or not, and I guarantee you he will tell you that it is. And that's good enough for me at the present.

 Respectfully,

 Bob


----------



## OsiaBoyce

OK.....now suppose they made a large number of bottles and signs to promote their drink..............why ya reckon they made so many different variations of signs?
 How many are there that we have seen in this posting?  3 or 4 cardboards and 1 or 2 tins. Stands to reason the would have used one advertising co., one printing co., well maybe two.....one for paper one for tin.

 What's even stranger, is I know of some like products from the same peroid, and finding a ONE sign from them is pert nigh impossible, much less hundreds of them.

 Copyright infringement............the advertisments would have been destroyed en masse.

 If you think Mr. Petretti is an expert in the field of collecting........what does he know about this product? Even he can be duped.......besides, I thought he was a Coke man.

 Not tring to be a hard assssssss, just trying to promote the use of logic.......you know the stuff that makes ya smart.


----------



## OsiaBoyce

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> The tin AAA signs don't even factor in here as far as I'm concerned. Nor do I purchase something just because its pictured in a book. I'm just saying that I'm keeping an open mind until proven otherwise. Ask Bruce Shults, who is one of the world's foremost collectors and authorities on Popeye, whether he thinks his bottle cap is genuine or not, and I guarantee you he will tell you that it is. And that's good enough for me at the present.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Bob


 
 Here's how you use logic............What other responce would one expect out of  Mr. Shults? Do you think he would admit to paying $160+ for a fantasy/fake item. Can you see him saying "Well yea I paid a ton of money for this fake azz cap, look you see where it says Coke under...................

 Just like he as a Popeye collector......why would you expect him to sell you something just because someone wanted it?

 Now here another seed for thought.............why would not one of the preeminent crown cap collectors not have one in their collections ? Nor why does one not show up on their site CCSI...........just the one Mr. Shults has? Just this one cap in this whole world?

 I aint Spock.......but this defies logic.

 Reminds me of

 Ponce de Le'on and the Fountain of Youth
 Coronado and The Seven Cities of Gold

 and we know how those worked out.

 Now we have Bob and the Popeye Tropical Beverage................I hope the  latter is not reminisent of the former.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Some people used to believe the world was flat ...

 Open-Mindedness

 Definition:

 Open-mindedness is the willingness to search actively for evidence against oneâ€™s favored beliefs, plans, or goals, and to weigh such evidence fairly when it is available.

 Being open-minded does not imply that one is indecisive, wishy-washy, or incapable of thinking for oneâ€™s self.  After considering various alternatives, an open-minded person can take a firm stand on a position and act accordingly.

 The opposite of open-mindedness is what is called the myside bias which refers to the pervasive tendency to search for evidence and evaluate evidence in a way that favors your initial beliefs.  Most people show myside bias, but some are more biased than others.


----------



## Eric

Wow... the energy and time being put into this bottle/label search...
 AAA Sign Company contact them... see when these little tin signs were made... 
 Doubt they are old... cheaply made... same size as all the cheap little repros out there...
 edges not rolled no other sizes... 
 The cardboard... Never seen an image drawn then blown up to where the dot pattern
 is shown then printed... usually the art is made/drawn to size or larger then reduced for printing...
 Trade Mark is a blur... is there any credit to Thimble Theatre or to who owns the character like you would see
 On a Disney sign... or a date on this cardboard...
 Too many fake fans, calendars, and other cardboard sign with aged browning pages and rusty staples
 all look so real... sad.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

"I'll never grow up!"

 And I'll never give up my search for a Popeye soda bottle until I either find one or die trying!

 Sodapanbob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Back to square one ...

 Quick Popeye Questions: 

 1.  If someone intended to create a fantasy/fake label, are we to believe they would use the name of an actual bottler once located on Germantown Avenue in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania?

 2.  And are we also to believe they would create a matching bottle cap?

 3.  And if so, then why are there not hundreds of them?

 [ Label I printed and hand colored ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bruce Shult's bottle cap.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

4.  And if this is in fact the case, then why not just slap the labels and caps on a brown bottle like this 1955 paper label Dad's Root Beer bottle I have in my collection, and then try and sell them as original Popeye bottles?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

From Page 2 - September 20, 2010



> ORIGINAL:  bottleaddict
> 
> Well,well well. I must say this thread has been interesting too say the least. My previous post stated I sold a popeye cap for $158.75. The cap actually sold for $162.50. Yes the cap I sold is the one the sodafizz (Kathy) sent in a picture of! Thanks Kathy! The reason I know it was mine is the uncrimped edges making the cap unused. The light scratches as well as the one I had was in same condition. The only thing I can add about the cap is that it was cork lined. I guess this is a small world afterall. I sure would like a copy of the magazine my cap was in if at all possible.....Rusty J.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

From Alan Petretti Book ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

From B J Summers Book ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

From Ted Hake's Americana Book ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And because I want to be as open-minded and as honest as I can about this, I won't hesitate to point out that the B J Summers picture is identical to the fantasy magnets. However, that still leaves Alan Petretti and Ted Hake to contend with. And if you know anything about Ted Hake or have ever participated in one of his auctions, then you are aware of Ted's long-standing reputation of fully researching every item he sells and guarantees them to be 100% authentic.

 [ Refrigerator Magnet - Compare to the B J Summer Picture ]


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Bob, you mean to tell me, you have went through all of this 'research', got us all involved...........including the good folks from Philly...............and all ya had to do was ask Ted Hake?

 So what does ol' Ted have to say about it? He have a bottle to show us? Can you give us the details of his 100% guarantee..........if he doesn't know, then I'm sure no one does.

 On another note, ya see the 'Pal' cut out above the Popeye?.............now that was a brand that was bottled nation wide....even  in my little hometown of Batesburg, S.C. [ pop. 2000].

 For some reason I could find on ebay only 2 completed 'Pal' sales.......just 2, of a national brand, and 7 of the Popeye signs.......a brand that not a soul knows anything about......no one. Why is that ya reckon?

 Not recommending ya give up your search................I'd just stay away from those signs Bob Quixote [][]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I only have time for a brief comment this evening, which is to say it will be interesting to see what the wording is on the lower left of the paper sign I purchased. None of the other signs have it that I am aware of. It probably says something about King Features ... 1929. But I guess I won't know for certain until it arrives. That's the part of this I like best - hands-on research and discovery - which is the reason I purchased the sign in the first place. Continual wondering and second guessing just doesn't solve mysteries as far as I'm concerned.

 SPB

 ??? [ The wording in question is circled in green ] ???


----------



## Eric

Hope it's a clean crisp image on the character and not an image that appears to be enlarged to where the edges are distorted like all the others.
 Should be clean and crisp.. no moray pattern or off set printing... If it has I would stay away... see if they can send a close up image of the edges...
 .... the wording trade mark should be clean too.. not all broken up.... 
 If the date is all clear and the edges and  trade mark blury.. I would think it was added later =Fake
 Save your money and ask for images first...


----------



## epackage

Bob I'm 99.9% sure it says Â© 1929 King Features Syndicated Inc. or something very sclose to it, I can read the King Features Syndicated Inc. for sure


----------



## surfaceone

> AAA Sign Company contact them... see when these little tin signs were made...


 
 Hey Eric,

 You'd be just about as likely to reach Popeye &/or Olive Oyl. "AAA Sign Co., Coitsville" is synonymous with fraudulent reproduction.



> Should be clean and crisp.. no moray pattern


 
 "Some kind of moirÃ© pattern is inevitable, but in favorable circumstances the pattern is "tight;" that is, the spatial frequency of the moirÃ© is so high that it is not noticeable. In the graphic arts, the term moirÃ© means an excessively visible moirÃ© pattern. Part of the prepress art consists of selecting screen angles and halftone frequencies which minimize moirÃ©. The visibility of moirÃ© is not entirely predictable. The same set of screens may produce good results with some images, but visible moirÃ© with others."


----------



## Eric

Thanks for the spelling lesson... These Popeye Cardboards are no where close to being 
 a â€œtightâ€ clean, crisp image... you only get that look from enlarging the image.. look at the size of the dot pattern...
 that is probably 200% increase.... â€œTRADE MARKâ€ is almost blown completely out.


----------



## surfaceone

> These Popeye Cardboards are no where close to being
> a â€œtightâ€ clean, crisp image... you only get that look from enlarging the image..


 
 Hey Eric,

 Is it moirÃ©, or is it bad registration?






 "Bad registration
 What: Not all of the printing colors align properly.

 Why:

 Who to blame:

 Flat tints look uneven
 An example and description for this quality issue still need to be added.

 The color on a spread shifts
 An example and description for this quality issue still need to be added.

 Images and tints are too dark or muddy
 An example and description for this still need to be added.

 How to avoid: Muddy or uneven screens can occur as a result of dot gain. In some cases the prepress departiment could select a coarser screen, which of course has another, possible unwanted, effect on print quality. Print press operators can also minimize the effect by running the ink a little lighter.

 Banding
 An example and description for this quality issue still need to be added.

 Slurring
 What: The edges of images or text are smearing. When slurring occurs in halftone images, it is called dot slurring.

 Doubling
 What: a faint duplicate of a printed impression is visible, slightly out of register with the solid image

 Why: In offset printing this effect can be caused by a number of reasons, including paper deformations, static electricity or premature contact of the paper and the printing blanket before the actual impression is made. In die-stamping, bad registration causes it." From.








> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I'm curious about the black line under Popeye's arm ...
> 
> Paper Sign


 





 "Below: On the side with the most writing (second box above) the RED arrow points to bad registration of the S and the M. The box ran through the printing press twice, the first time for yellow, then blue was printed on top of that. The top of the yellow S should have fit perfectly where the M is broken, a hard task. The ORANGE arrows point to the edges of (probably) tape that once covered a small section. But the GREEN arrow shows something interesting: fingerprints, maybe from the person who put the tape on."

 "Below: On the "See other side" side (right above) the registration misses in the other direction. And look how the S intersects the M at different points from the example at left. In both examples the blue letters had to be chopped to let the yellow underneath show."




From.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I bought another souvenir today. Check it out - Three color acl - Porto Rico Beverages - Philadelphia, PA.

 It's "Sodalicious"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

epackage ~

 You're probably right about the small print. I was thinking along the same lines. I'll let you know when the sign arrives next week.

 surf and eric ~

 Thanks for the observations and contributions. All of that stuff is Greek to me, but I do plan on taking the sign to a photo expert and see what they have to say about it.

 Speaking of signs ...

 The Popeye cardboard signs are described in at least four different sizes ...

 Ted Hake = About 24" Tall
 BJ Summers = 22" High
 Alan Petretti = 21 1/2"
 Current ebay = 10" tall 6" wide

 According to the email inquires I sent out and recevied replies to, it is believed that the 10-inch cardboard signs are fakes. However, the same people believe the larger 21-inch thru 24-inch cardboard signs are genuine originals. Everyone agrees that the AAA tin signs are obvious fantasy/fakes.

 SPB


----------



## Eric

Surfaceone
 The registration is off for sure... the screens/plate are off.. but I'm talking about the black.... the black should
 have clean smooth edges... Black usually has its own screen/plate...these pieces are just huge dots.. Unless this is a Pointillism painting done by George Seurat (then these things are priceless) Ha...
 Your examples are nice... and all the edges are still smooth even with the off registration... None of these examples
 have huge dot edges like the Popeye cardboard.... It looks, to me, that a small image was blown up (like out of a comic) again compare this soda sign with the Pepsi Pete cardboard signs... clean edges especially the black... even on the repros.

 Anyway... I'm getting sucked into this Popeye story.. I just wanted to give some advise... Bob... step back and take a breath... You need to get out more.. there's more to life... Like Nichol Kola![]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just because the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company no longer exist, doesn't mean it never did. Click on the link below to see what it's former location at 1918 Germantown Avenue in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania looks like today. 

 Oh, and by the way, just because a Popeye Tropical Beverage no longer exist, doesn't mean it never did. There is sufficient evidence to support that could have, which is the primary focus of this thread in the hope of eventually determining this one way or another. I am not a Popeye preacher, but rather a Popeye researcher.

 SPB

 Link:   http://maps.google.com/maps?q=1918+Germantown+Ave+Philadelphia%2c+PA+19122


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Evidence - Exibit A


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Evidence - Exibit B


----------



## epackage

I'm getting the feeling that the cap and label may be "One ofs" designed for a possible Popeye Soda that never saw the light of day due to copyright issues, I have no supporing evidence obviously, just a feeling I have seeing that both look unused at any time...


----------



## splante

I bid on that sign also but let it go at $30.00 If iknown it was you I would not of bid up after my intial $20.00 bid. The words soon to come to a store near you(or something like that) got my interest. First time ive seen that making me think its original,and may support the idea that it never made it to market  for some reason. So the cap and if any bottles maybe samples?


----------



## surfaceone

> It looks, to me, that a small image was blown up (like out of a comic)Â again compare this soda sign with the Pepsi Pete cardboard signs


 
 Eric,

 Pepsi, I would imagine had a slightly larger ad budget, than did Porto Rico Pale Dry, but I believe that registration problems even befell the estimable Petes:







 "Between 1951 and 1953 he (Stan Randall) did the newspaper feature 'Right Around Home' through King Features..." From.


----------



## Eric

Ha... Wouldn't be too sure of their (Pepsi) advertising budget... Pepsi went bankrupt a few times.. and not much out there for them from the 30s and early 40s compared to the King...Coke.
 And again, I am referring to their diecut cardboards similair to the â€œPopeyeâ€ diecut not their newspaper comics... that looks like a newspaper or comic strip on porous paper (which actually looks more like the Popeye sign).. Heck... blow this image up and it'll look just like the Popeye diecut - cut it out and stick it on a piece of cardboard and you have a rare sign.[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Talk about not doing your homework, check out this seller on eBay who listed a "But It Now" Popeye tin sign at $199.99. Plus, no where in the description does he mention anything about soda pop. Apparently he's under the impression the sign is an advertisement for either a product called "Tops," or else toy tops.

 Here's the link and his description ...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Popeye-Sailor-Man-Tin-Sign-1929-King-Features-Inc-Tops-Advertisement-/200792794385?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec02ee511

 [ Vintage Popeye Sailor Man Tin Sign! 1929 King Features Inc. (Tops Advertisement)!! Shows some rust on corners. I'm not sure is this was restored or what, but It's in very good shape. This tin sign shows vibrant colors and would make a great addition to any collection! Winner will have the item shipped the day after payment is made. Feel free to ask any questions. Good luck!! ]

 I got to wondering about the term "Tops," and found the following which is a Popeye cartoon from 1945 titled "Tops In The Big Top." Perhaps there is a connection of some kind between the cartoon and the wording on the various signs. Not to mention that "I Yam What I Yam" was one of Popeye's most famous sayings. I need to watch the cartoon again and see if Popeye says "I Yam Tops" in it.

 Basic production info:

 http://www.bcdb.com/cartoon/15726-Tops_In_The_Big_Top.HTML

 YouTube:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp6Uhlv-lAc


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Nope! Popeye doesn't say "I Yam Tops" in the cartoon. But it's fun watching anyway. Man, that Bluto is a real jerk! I had forgotten how onery he was. I'd like to take a poke at him myself. And would, except I don't have a can of spinach in the house.

 SodaPowBob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I received the Popeye paper sign today and my initial impression is that it is a vintage piece. But before I jump to conclusions I intend to have it examined by a photo/print expert who should be able to tell me for certain one way or another. This may take me a few weeks to acomplish, but I will have it done as soon as possible. In the meantime, the following are observations I made after examining the piece with a magnifying loupe.

 SIZE

 12 3/8" Tall x 6 1/4" Rounded Top x 5 1/2" Squared Bottom.

 PAPER

 1. Slightly heavier than newsprint.
 2. Glossy front - Mat/non-glossy back.
 3. Fiberous.

 BACKGROUND

 Yellow = Solid/Smudgy.
 Red boarders at bottom = Solid/Smudgy.

 POPEYE IMAGE

 Skin = Hundreds of reddish/orange dots.
 Shirt and Pants = Solid/Smudgy reds - blacks - blues.
 Shoes = Hundreds of brownish dots.
 Bottles = Hundreds of multi-colored dots.

 WORDING

 DRINK = Solid/Smudgy black.
 POPEYE = Solid/Smudgy Red.
 I YAM, etc. = Solid/Smudgy blue.
 WHAT I YAM,etc. = Solid/Smudgy black.
 TRADE MARK = Crisp and Clear!
 "WATCH IN YOUR ..." = Solid/Smudgy red like an ink stamp (but not an ink stamp).

 The mystery words at the bottom are ...

 COPR. 1929 KING FEATURES INC. 

 By "smudgy" I mean not crisp and somewhat solid. But definitely not dots like the dots in the Popeye image.

 I will take some good pictures of it soon and hopefully have them ready to post by Sunday evening at the latest.

 "I Yam What I Yam and I Yam Purtty Excited About It."

 Bob

 { Ebay Picture }


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> COPR. 1929 KING FEATURES INC.


 I think you forgot "SYNDICATED"....[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Epackage ~

 Oops! You're right! Thanks. 

 Correction ...

 COPR. 1929 KING FEATURES SYNDICATE INC.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Epackage ~
> 
> Oops! You're right! Thanks.
> 
> Correction ...
> 
> COPR. 1929 KING FEATURES SYNDICATE INC.


 []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~

 The best I can describe it at present is like the front cover of a vintage comic book. The back side, which is non-glossy, shows some signs of slight foxing/browning around the edges.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~ PS

 I just examined the front covers of several 1950s comic books in my collection and the types of dots are identical to the ones on the Popeye paper sign.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I took this picture by placing the loupe against the camera lens. And the closer you get, the more dots there are. I tried taking a closer picture but it turned out blurred.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Using the loupe again, here's the word TRADE (of TRADE MARK).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Full Front ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Full Back ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Observations ...

 If the paper sign is vintage, the wording "WATCH IN YOUR LOCAL STORE FOR THIS DRINK WILL BE HERE SOON" indicates the brand was not in stores when the sign was made, but apparently was intended to be in the near future. But even more curious is the use of the word "LOCAL." I wonder why it says "LOCAL" instead of something like "NATIONWIDE." I also wonder what locality it is referring to?

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  bottleaddict
> 
> Since I found the cap in Maine I wonder if it might have been from north of the border and was a Canadian soda?


 
 The paper sign was mailed to me from Jay, Maine


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

As I have been saying all along, I will have a photo expert examine the sign and make the final determination as to whether it is vintage or not. But even with this said, the more I examine it on my own, the more convinced I become that it was produced with the same materials and by the same methods as those used in the production of vintage comic book covers. The similarity is uncanny.

 Questions:

 1.  Is the "dot" method of printing still available today?
 2.  Would a typical forger have access to such a process?

 Even though I am a novice comic book collector, I am really not all that familiar with how they were printed, other than to say they used a type of newsprint, which is exactly what the sign appears to be made of.

 Another aspect of the sign I think is unique is the artwork itself. I don't think your average Joe-blow could draw Popeye's likeness so close to the original. I even find certain details unique such as the "motion lines" behind Popeye's boot heel. Compare the motion lines on the sign to the ones on the 1952 comic book pictured below. I just have to wonder if your average forger would even think to add such features to a fake image?

 I will be seeking out a local photo expert this coming week and hopefully get to the bottom of this soon. 

 Please stay tuned.

 Thanks.

 SPB

 [ DELL COMICS - 1952 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~

 I am also curious about the "bleed-through" aspect of the sign which is apparent on the back side. What type of ink or printing process would cause that - modern process - vintage process - or both? I have seen this same type of bleed-through ink on the inside of older comic book covers.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I learn something new every day, such as the following I am posting for future research purposes ...

 Ben-Day Dots:
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Day_dots

  Halftone Dots:
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halftone


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

My camera and picture taking talents are limited. This is the best I can do using the magnifying loupe showing a portion of Poyeye's arm.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Interesting side note ...

 I have already been offered $100 for the paper sign. I won't mention the individual's name, but they said the offer is only good prior to my having the it appraised by an expert. If the expert deems it to be a fantasy/fake, then the offer is obviously off, which only stands to reason. But because I currently believe the sign to be a vintage original, I declined the offer, which I may regret later if it does turn out to be a fake. Either way, we'll find out soon. 

 Which brings me to the question what all of this means if it is determined to be a genuine vintage item? Let's say it was made in the 1950s. Does this mean there was in fact a Popeye soda that was scheduled to hit the market place "soon?" Or is there a possibility, even a remote one, that someone would want to make a fake sign like this back in the 1950s? 

 You can count on me to disclose whatever an expert has to say about the sign. I am also prepared to pay for the apprasial with the hope of getting the proper documentation irregardless of what the outcome might be.

 Bob


----------



## OsiaBoyce

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Observations ...
> 
> If the paper sign is vintage, the wording "WATCH IN YOUR LOCAL STORE FOR THIS DRINK WILL BE HERE SOON" indicates the brand was not in stores when the sign was made, but apparently was intended to be in the near future. But even more curious is the use of the word "LOCAL." I wonder why it says "LOCAL" instead of something like "NATIONWIDE." I also wonder what locality it is referring to?
> 
> SPB


 
 Simply stunned beyond words here....................no way to explain the obvious...........but, 

 have ya ever heard the well worn sales pitch.........

 "Coming soon to a location near you."
 "On you local grocers shelf now."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Myself and Popeye collector/expert, Bruce Shults (who I have been communicating with) both agree that my Popeye paper sign is a genuine vintage item and not a fake. Bruce suspects it might be pre WWII - circa 1941 or earlier. He bases this on having compared it to other Popeye collectibles in his extensive collection, and even suspects the sign might be an original salesmen's example that pre-dates all of the other signs that have cropped up over the years. I realize that some among us will likely want to challenge these claims and demand proof, to whom I respond now by saying that more research and varification will eventually be forthcoming and to please hold off posting any criticisms until further varifications can be provided. 

 In summation ...

 It's starting to look as if "Popeye Tropical Punch" never made it beyond a prototype and/or brief promotional stage due to some as yet unknown problems the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company encountered during the flavor's initial phase. It's also possible that no bottles were produced initially as that would likely have been one of the last and certainly most expensive investments as far as the Porto Rico Company was concerned. We may never know the whole story as there apparently are no current records to search through for the necessary answers. 

 And to those among us who are true "believer's" in the genuiness of Bruce's bottle cap - Alan Petretti's paper bottle label - and my paper sign, I say "Thank You" for keeping the faith and hanging in there these past two years. Together I just know we will eventually solve this baffling mystery once and for all time. 

 Lastly for the time being ...

 I wouldn't take $500 for my sign now even if it were legitimately offered to me, especially if it turns out to be from the 1940s or earlier.

 Thanks again to all.

 Respectfully,

 Bob


----------



## epackage

I'm gonna stick with my premise that this never went into production, I personally believe the cap and label may both be "proofs" made for company approval while they awaited word on whether or not they could get the OK to produce their beverage, I'll think that until someone somewhere produces a bottle....

 Knowing that the copyrights were filed for their Draught Root Beer, Orange Blossom, Pale Dry Ginger Ale and Vintage Grape Soda and yet no Copyright is found for Popeye Tropical Punch leads me to believe it never went further than early planning stages that was quickly shutdown by the Popeye people...


 Best of luck in your hunt bob...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

epackage ~

 Thanks for the unbiased comments and support. I truly appreciate it. I hope everyone else realizes this is not about me nor about me proving anyone wrong, but that it's only about getting to the truth and hopefully solving what I consider a most interesting topic of discussion. I just wish it were possible for eveyone here to examine my sign first-hand for themselves. I guarantee you, after seeing it in the flesh you would be totally amazed and agree to it's genuine originality. It is a true piece of Americana and a rare collectible that I will always treasure.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

COINCEDENCE or CONNECTION?

 Earlier I stated how similar I thought my paper sign was to that of vintage comic book covers. This got me to wondering not only when the sign might have been printed but also by who and where? During the course of my research regarding this I discovered the name of a Philadelphia book publisher who was one of the earliest to handle Popeye in print. The name of the publisher is ...

 David McKay Publications
 South 9th Street
 Philadelphia, PA.

 David McKay Publications was in operation between 1882 and 1950, with it's peak period in the 1930s and 40s. 

 Something I still need to research is whether a publisher like McKay did their own artwork or if they just printed and published the books with the artwork done beforehand by someone else? From what I known about most comic book publishers like Marvel, I believe they have their own artist like Stan Lee, to mention just one, as well as their own inkers, etc.

 But irregardless of all that, what I found most interesting about my latest research is that the Porto Rico company and the David McKay publishing company were both located in Philadelphia at the same time. The Porto Rico company was located on the north side of town and David McKay Publishing on the south side.

 Long story short ... I think it's highly possible that my glossy Popeye sign was printed by McKay publishing sometime between about 1935 and 1950. I admit this is purely speculative at this juncture, but also something that I think is worth taking a closer look at and researching further.

 Here are a few related links to check out. After that, compare the 1937 David McKay Popeye book pictured below to the cropped image of my sign that will follow in my next post. And please take specific note of every detail of Popeye's face. The McKay Popeye and my Popeye sure look a lot alike.

 Bob

 David McKay Related Links ...

 Wikipedia:
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_McKay_Publications
 McKay began his own publishing company on South 9th Street in Philadelphia.
  In 1936 they began publishing collections of King Features Syndicate.

 Books:
 http://www.mycomicshop.com/search?TID=364901

 Comic Books:
 http://www.mycomicshop.com/search?pl=David%20McKay%20Publishing


 Popeye Book - David McKay Publications - 1937


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Popeye - Cropped close up from my paper sign


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Oops! I forgot this one ...

 Popeye Comic Books ~ King Comics - David McKay Publisher ~ 155 Issues Starting in 1936

 http://www.comicvine.com/king-comics/49-32691/

 NO.1 ~ 1936


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just purchased this poor grade Popeye comic book on ebay to use for research purposes and to compare it to my sign.

 It's a ... 

 King Comics ~ David McKay Publication - Issue No. 130 ~ COPR 1946 King Features Syndicate Inc.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I asked Bruce Shults about my research regarding King Comics in relation to the paper sign, and he informed me that an artist by the name of Joe Musial did the cover art for King Comics and that in all likelihood Joe also did the artwork for the sign.

 For those who are wondering where I'm going with all of this comic book stuff, please be reminded that the common denominator between the paper sign - the bottle cap - and the bottle label, is the fact they all depict the same sailing schooner with the word POPEYE printed over it. Of course there is no way of knowing at present whether the same artist did the artwork on all three items, but the possibility exist that they were. If Joe Musial did in fact draw the paper sign, then he surely drew the bottles that Popeye is holding in it.

 Joe Musial assisted on Popeye in 1938 and drew promotional material for King Features for most of the 1940s.
 http://allthingsger.blogspot.com/2012/01/recruitmink-ads-wednesday-advertising.html

 http://terrybeatty.blogspot.com/2010/12/popeyes-how-to-draw-cartoons-by-joe.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~

 The Popeye book pictured above is a David McKay publication from 1939.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I had the Popeye paper sign examined today by a veteran book expert/dealer/collector who provided me with documentation stating the sign is a genuine vintage item made sometime in the late 1930s or 1940s. I can't explain exactly how he arrived at that date period other than to say he has had years and years of experince with such things. In fact, I was beginning to think it was vintage 1950s, but he said no, 1940s at the latest.

 I do not feel it necessary to provide his name and credientials as the written document he provided me with is sufficent in itself as far as I am concerned and will only be needed in the event I ever decide to sell it. Just suffice it to say that the sign is the real deal. He did not appraise a value to it as he left that up to me based on what I know about it's rarity and collector interest. And as for my personal opinion as to the value, I can only say again that I would decline offers of less than $500.00. 

 But irregardless of the value, the best news of all is that it is a genuine Popeye advertising item from the either the late 1930s or 1940s, which in itself is another milestone along with the cap and label indicating that something was definitely going on back then regarding a Popeye soda pop. But whether the soda pop was ever produced or sold to the public still remains to be determined. I intend to continue my pursuit of a Popeye soda bottle, which may not even exist, but hopefully will turn up some day if by some odd circumstance does exist.

 Bob


----------



## T D

Bob- the amazing amount of research that you have done trying to verify the existence of a Popeye Soda bottle has been mind boggling to say the least, and you are to be commended.  This thread has been so long (in span of time) that I can't even remember some of the specifics and I have not had time to read the whole thread again, but one common theme that keeps reappearing to me is the research on the "go withs" that turns the thread into a whole other topic.  The thing that upsets me about this research is the repeated value of these "go withs" that you preface by saying "in my opinion" like in the last post about the sign that you just bought.  When you say you would decline offers less than $500.00 based on one "expert" saying that it was from the 30's or 40's rather than the 50's (I think that is the gist of what you are basing it on)- when in fact- based on the close up of Popeye's face with the crease through it, it is in my opinion it is worth whatever you payed for it.  Believe me, there are plenty of sign collectors that bid against you bid what they thought it was worth and stopped at their max...I don't think it was a case of them stopping bidding because they were unaware of some rare treasure that they didn't know about.  I'm not saying that to trash what you are buying, but when you buy something, do research, talk to an expert, and then get back on the ole world wide web and start throwing the $500 dollars around- this is where I draw the line.  The same thing for the bottle cap.  It is worth the $160 or whatever he paid for it.  Do I remember a figure of $2000 thrown around after that was researched??

 At the end of the day, I think some excellent research toward the existence of an actual Popeye soda bottle has been done.  In my opinion, if an actual bottle with drink in it was made, I believe that a limited number of paper label bottles were made, most or all were thrown away, and until one is found out of the weather under a house, in an attic, or until someone uncovers a photo or some other documentation on the existence of a bottle then we will forever be searching for the elusive Popeye- and there is nothing wrong with that!  Heck, that's my greatest enjoyment- the thrill of the hunt.  I'm just suggesting LESS about the values and your ever changing opinions drawn on every new piece of info that presents itself because it tends to dilute all the hard work on the research because the value has NOTHING to do with the existence of a Popeye bottle!

 Sorry about the semi-rant.  Please continue this thread because MAYBE someone will connect out there and will present a bottle.  I will do my best to read silently from now on...

 By the way, I truly hope an ACL shows up because you know I'm an ACL guy![sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

T D ~

 Just for the record, I have been offered $300 for the sign. But you're right, values don't solve mysteries - nor does speculation. But what does is perserverence and dedication. However, even with this said, plus my previous statement about never giving up, I have to admit that I have pretty much hit a dead end in my research. I no longer know where to look or who to contact. It's getting to the point where it is now up to the collecting world as a whole with the hope that some individual will eventually find a bottle, if one even exist, and share it with us here. Presently, I am satisfied to have been a part of helping to bring the bottle to the attention of everyone now and in the future whenever someone Googles the words "Popeye Soda Pop." As for the paper sign and it's rarity and value, to me it's worth a million dollars because in all liklihood it is probably the closest I will ever get to posessing a Popeye bottle. As far as others bidding on the sign is concerned, if I'm not mistaken I believe the majority of responses here was that it was a fake and not to throw my money away on it, when in fact it was probably one of the best finds and investments I've ever made during the course of 35 years of collecting. 

 This thread is not about me or my opinions. It's about Popeye the Sailor Man ~ Toot-toot!

 Respectfully,

 Bob

 P.S.

 In the event that someone does eventually find a near-mint "Popeye Tropical Beverage" bottle with an intact paper label, please keep me in mind. Even though it's probably only worth about $200, I am prepared to pay $2,000 for one.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~ P.S.

 Just for the record, I'm calling it quits on this thread. Call me tempermental or whatever you want, but I promised myself the other day that if one more negative reply was posted that I was giving up. Normally I would just let such comments roll off my back, and chalk them up as the opinions of others, which I always respect. But lately there seems to be so much of it that it takes all of the fun out of researching and sharing. Thus, from this moment foreward I intend to keep my findings to myself and wish the negative minded members among us the best of luck in their own research. Providing, that is, that negative people even know the meaning of true research, which I doubt, because it seems like all they do is sit back and wait for someone to share something and then pounce on them like a black widow for doing so. Please know that these pittiful words of mine obviously do not apply to everyone, but rather to just a few rotten apples who have spoiled the entire barrel for me.

 THE END

 Sodapopbob


----------



## carling

Donâ€™t get discouraged Bob, you may get a lead later that would be best posted here for the millions of viewers to see, where one of those viewers could run with it and possibly help you out someday.   Plus there are the many viewers here who enjoy your quest.
And keep up your hope that a bottle will someday turn up.  I would bet my money that they were produced.

Here in Ohio, there are two different authors/researchers who have published books on the Cleveland breweries, their histories and all their related brands and products, signs, advertising, etc.  These books cover the early 1800â€™s Cleveland breweries up to today.  Both authors also have extensive Cleveland brewery collections and have done exhaustive research over many many years.  One of these authors has put out multiple books on the area breweries, including a CD with 3000+ images of brewery items like bottles, cans, signs, advertising, etc., and even has more books planned for the future.

Over the last few years, I have obtained five different soda and beer bottles with paper labels (all attic finds) put out by Cleveland breweries from the teens to the thirties.  Neither of these professional authors/researchers or any other collector had ever seen them before. 

One of these five bottle brands was documented in their research of the companiesâ€™ histories and mentioned in old advertising, but no actual bottle or even an advertisement showing the actual label were known until I found this bottle. 

The other four bottles with these paper label brands were never mentioned in any of the company documents, no known signage, no known advertising, etc.  And these werenâ€™t small shortlived family breweries, these were massive breweries who advertised.

At least you have some good solid documentation with your sign, that bottle cap, and that label.  Got to be a bottle somewhere out there, I hope.  So keep up the faith!

Rick


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

On behalf of the numerous personal messages I have received not to call it quits, and in conjunction with the two years, 18 pages, and 11,000 hits this thread has received, I have decided to share the following in spite of the doubters among us who are of the opinion this thread has no merit and is a lost cause.

 I found the following text extremely interesting in that it states in part ...

 "Pepsi Cola ... in 1939 or earlier ... after an aborted attempt to buy the rights to Popeye ... wanted to change the popular spinach-eating sailor into a Pepsi-drinking sailor."

  Google Books Link:   http://books.google.com/books?id=QYYMqXUyjnUC&pg=PA494&lpg=PA494&dq=popeye+beverage&source=bl&ots=r7d9FyIsiR&sig=FDMScZNKlQWkrfuOaWMckJb9tL0&hl=en&sa=X&ei=RoY3UMrgBoTW2AWRwoH4CA&sqi=2&ved=0CF0Q6AEwCQ#v=onepage&q=popeye%20beverage&f=false 

 I realize this is not proof-positive of the existence of a Popeye Tropical Beverage, but it does suggest that if a big company like Pepsi Cola was unable to secure the rights to use Popeye in their advertising, that a small company like the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company would likely have an even harder time in securing those rights, which may be part of the explaination as to why there is not more to be found in connection with Porto Rico Beverages and Popeye. 

 I intend to research and try and find more related to Pepsi's "aborted attempt" to secure the Popeye rights, and will post what I find here for the enjoyment of all individuals who find this topic interesting and worthwhile.

 Respectfully,

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

More ...

 Scroll to bottom of page 193 ...

 http://books.google.com/books?id=bSAChoqpnHUC&pg=PA193&lpg=PA193&dq=walter+mack+and+popeye&source=bl&ots=JuSknWamag&sig=qM8_6DD_IIvvjWmuv64dha7QzNE&hl=en&sa=X&ei=b5w3UJTyLMaW2gWLsoDIBA&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=walter%20mack%20and%20popeye&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

One more ...

 http://books.google.com/books?id=A3qkEROgsqoC&pg=PA99&lpg=PA99&dq=walter+mack+and+popeye&source=bl&ots=c8idRkVwW9&sig=NO-m4lOItVwYJ42opEQE33IpfPs&hl=en&sa=X&ei=fJ03UOjtJ-ji2QWX_oHQBg&ved=0CDwQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=walter%20mack%20and%20popeye&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~

 The last link states that it was a matter of "cost" more than anything else that prevented Pepsi Cola from securing the Popeye rights, which might be the same reason why Porto Rico Beverages couldn't secure them ... ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

If you didn't think I was crazy before, you definitely will after reading this one ... [sm=thumbup1.gif]


 Even though I sometimes post slightly off-topic discussions like the following, please know that my primary goal has been the same since the beginning, which is hopefully to find and purchase a Popeye Soda Bottle ~ Bottle Cap ~ Paper Label ~ Another Sign ~ and/or anything else related to a Popeye Tropical Beverage. My intent is not merely to prove the brand's existence, which, based on the current evidence, may or may not have developed beyond a prototype stage, but more importantly because I am a collector in search of a rare selection of items that I have become slightly obsessed with. If you are a collector like myself, then I'm sure you know the feeling. Were it not for this obsessive tendency I possess, I would never be able to justify the hours and hours of time I have spent researching this topic. For example, this particular post is the result of no less than six solid hours of Internet time, which I hope everyone finds interesting and worthwhile. If nothing else, I hope it will at least help connect some of the dots and add pieces to the puzzle as to what actually went on way back when and why there is so little evidence today regarding the existence of a most elusive brand of soda pop. 

 It was the result of discovering Pepsi Cola's failed attempt to acquire the rights to use Popeye in their advertising in 1939 that led me to dig deeper into this and see if I could find a similar connection to the Porto Rico Beverage Company possible failed attempt to do the same. And even though I was unable to find anything concrete in relation to this, I do believe there are parallels that can be drawn which are worth considering and will illustrate that if the Pepsi Cola Company couldn't afford to buy the Popeye rights, that a much smaller company like Porto Rico Beverages couldn't afford them either, and that this may be what prevented the Porto Rico Company from pursuing the project beyond a a brief prototype phase.

 The links below tell the story best, which I will summarize now in my own words and hopefully make them more easily understood ...

 Walter Mack (Pepsi Cola's president from 1939 to 1950) attempted but failed to acquire the rights to use Popeye in their advertising primarily because of the enormous cost. Instead, he employed the talents of the Newell-Emmett Advertising Agency of New York to come up with a campaign that would rival anything done previously and one that would help pull the Pepsi Cola Company out of a state of near bankruptcy. But in doing this, Mack never dropped the idea of using characters similar to Popeye in that they would become revitalized after taking a sip of Pepsi just like Popeye became revitalized after eating spinach. The first thing the Newell-Emmett agency came up with were two Keystone Cop-type characters they called Sarge and Large, who Mack liked a lot but changed their names to Pepsi and Pete. If you are familiar with the Pepsi and Pete comic strip or TV commercials that used to appear in newspapers and on TV back in the 1940s, then you know they were a couple of bumbling idiots. At least they were idiots until after they took a drink of Pepsi at which time they turned into super heroes who always saved the day. Watch the YouTube video below and you will see what I mean.

 Another interesting aspect to this subject is the Pepsi Cola jingle "Nickle-Nickle" that was introduced in 1940 following the introduction of the characters Pepsi and Pete. I have read where this jingle was supposed to be similar to Popeye's theme song, which is another indicator of just how obsessed Walter Mack was with the whole Popeye idea. But after listening to both songs, I personally don't see the similarity between them despite what I've read about it. However, there is a similarity between the "Nickle Nickle" jingle and the 19th Century tune "John Peel" which is referred to in link number 7 below ... of which I like the "Spinners" 1964 version a lot better. 

 In conclusion ...

 Despite the off-nature of this post, I believe it is a good example as any in support of those like myself who are of the opinion that Popeye Tropical Beverage never made it beyond a prototype stage because the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company either couldn't afford to pay for those rights or else just couldn't secure them for other reasons. Which might explain why there are so few collectibles available today such as bottles - caps - labels - signs - etc. 

 But this doesn't mean the search ends here, because I have every intention of continuing my research and hopefully someday will be able to post a picture of a Popeye soda bottle that will at long last "cap" off this thread once and for all time.  

 Sincerely

 Bob

 Links ... I apologize for their size - I don't know how to make them smaller!

 1. Price Was Too High:  
 Http://books.Google.com/books?id=Wr_yPYvkNWwC&pg=PA81&LPG=PA81&dq=Popeye+Pepsi&source=bl&ots=Xn7jLZDy1W&sig=tke5cyTV6yTyN0wlfbGKRj7LWy4&hl=en&as=X&ei=ZvI4UIOxNejg2QXG3oDoDg&ved=0CFMQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=Popeye%20pepsi&f=false

 2. Newell-Emmett:  
 Http://books.Google.com/books?ei=HfM4UJeFJojg2AXDloGIDw&id=FWubix1gB2MC&dq=Popeye+Pepsi&q=Popeye

 3.  Newell-Emmett Advertising Reference: Scroll to "An Agency Switch"
 http://books.google.com/books?ei=HfM4UJeFJojg2AXDloGIDw&id=FWubix1gB2MC&dq=popeye+pepsi&q=newell+emmett

 4.  Newell-Emmett - Pepsi Cola Connection:
 http://adage.com/article/news/pepsi-turns-100-world-s-great-brands-shaped-large-measure-advertising/65046/

 5.  Pepsi and Pete Commercial YouTube:
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRceIelAB3s

 6.  Popeye Theme Song YouTube:
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvPs6A4eyBI

 7. John Peel Tune 1917 Version YouTube:
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY5YT6Kw9BA&feature=related

 8.  John Peel Tune 1964 Spinners Version YouTube:
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P11zSyfmdS4&feature=related


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm not sure why the first two links didn't post properly, but I will try them again ...

 Http://books.Google.com/books?id=Wr_yPYvkNWwC&pg=PA81&LPG=PA81&dq=Popeye+Pepsi&source=bl&ots=Xn7jLZDy1W&sig=tke5cyTV6yTyN0wlfbGKRj7LWy4&hl=en&as=X&ei=ZvI4UIOxNejg2QXG3oDoDg&ved=0CFMQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=Popeye%20pepsi&f=false


 Http://books.Google.com/books?ei=HfM4UJeFJojg2AXDloGIDw&id=FWubix1gB2MC&dq=Popeye+Pepsi&q=Popeye


----------



## epackage

I hope I'm alive and well when you finally have this whole thing figured out, and a bottle in your hands...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

epackage ~

 You and me both - including trying to maintain my sanity in posting these two links that work fine until I try and post them. Here goes again ...

 http://books.google.com/books?id=Wr_yPYvkNWwC&pg=PA81&LPG=PA81&dq=Popeye+Pepsi&source=bl&ots=Xn7jLZDy1W&sig=tke5cyTV6yTyN0wlfbGKRj7LWy4&hl=en&as=X&ei=ZvI4UIOxNejg2QXG3oDoDg&ved=0CFMQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=Popeye%20pepsi&f=false

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=HfM4UJeFJojg2AXDloGIDw&id=FWubix1gB2MC&dq=Popeye+Pepsi&q=Popeye


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Jim / epackage ~

 You asked for a "bottle in your hands." 

 Well, here ya go! This is cropped from my paper sign and is probably the closest I will ever get to a real bottle. []

 Bob


----------



## epackage

Maybe if you eat Spinach every day for a year you'll get lucky and the Bottle Gods will send one your way...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Maybe if you eat Spinach every day for a year you'll get lucky and the Bottle Gods will send one your way...[]


 
 Are you talking about these gods? If so, been there - done that - but still no Popeye bottle!  [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## fanboy

The google books link says Pepsi tried to by the strip; which means to be they wanted to by all rights to Popeye. (Like Dairy Queen bought Denis the Menace)  It would appear that Pepsi was not interested in a licensing agreement. I doubt Porto Rico would try and buy Popeye, they would have tried to license the character, which is quite possible based on the number of Popeye items that exist.

 Chris


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Chris ~

 I wondered about the term "Buy" myself, but with so little information one way or another, it's hard (for me) to determine whether it means "Buy outright" or "Buy the rights." But I agree it's possible.

 My current research involves trying to find details regarding the (set of 4) Popeye postcards that were issued during WWII (1942) by the Coca Cola Company. And not because this is a connection to "Popeye Tropical Beverage" by the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company of Philadelphia, but moreso because it connects Popeye to a brand of soda pop which we know is rare. The following is all I have found so far but I am continuing to search.

 SPB

 Link:   http://plentyo.blogspot.com/2010/04/vintage-popeye-postcard.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Closeup of one of the Coca Cola postcards ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Oops ... here it is!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the set of four ... and still looking for images of the backs showing Coca Cola.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~

 Please note that despite the numerous references I have seen indicating that the 1942 Popeye postcards were produced "Compliments of the Coca Cola Company" I have yet to confirm this. The point of interest for me with this, is if the Pepsi Cola Company did in fact attempt to secure the "Rights" to use Popeye in 1939 but failed, then what all was involved with Coca Cola being able to in 1942? But until I am able to confirm that the set of four 1942 postcards did in fact involve Coca Cola in some way, then it is a mute question.

 Member input on this is welcomed and appreciated ... 

 Thanks

 SPB


----------



## epackage

I want to chime in but I have nothing to add Bob, I don't see anything with the cards posted and a relation to Coke. I would expect to be able to find them on Ebay if they exist, and even if they are Coke related it doesn't do anything about my thoughts on the Porto Rico connection. Keep on plugging away my friend...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Jim ~

 Thanks for chiming in anyway ...

 I contacted Popeye collector Bruce Shults about the postcards and he said he is familar with them and has all four. He said they were in fact distributed by Coca Cola as a complimentary gift to GIs during WWII. He said they originally came in a protective sleeve where the Coca Cola information was printed. It wasn't a connection to Porto Rico Beverages I was trying to make, but rather a connection to a brand of soda pop being able to use the Popeye image and what might have been involved regarding how they acquired the liscening, etc. Bruce said because it was a tempoary and complimentary wartime thing, that Coca Cola was not required to purchase any rights from King Features. Bruce also said that as far as he knows, Pepsi Cola was trying to buy the "rights" to Popeye and not trying to buy him outright.

 As for finding them on ebay, I just purchased three of them in mint condition for $17.70. They do not have the Coca Cola sleeves, though, and apparently seldom do. Now all I need is the fourth one and I will have a complete set.

  http://www.ebay.com/itm/290767165175?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 The ebay seller has two more sets of three at the same price. I contacted him earlier because I was confused whether it was for one postcard or three. He emailed me back and said it was for a lot of three ... thus I purchased one lot.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

PS ~

 If anyone is the least bit interested in the Popeye/Coca Cola/WWII postcards, I recommend you buy one of the two remaining sets of three while they are still available. Based on the research I have already done on them, they typically sell for about $20.00 each. I've seen other (non-ebay) listing in the same price range and it appears that $20.00 (in near-mint condition) is apparently their current value per card.

 Bob

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/221107938121?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Four-Coca-Cola-Popeye-Postcards-/160874541558?pt=US_Comic_Books&hash=item2574deb1f6


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's one of the postcards with the protective Coca Cola sleeve that sold on ebay on August 23, 2012 for $62.77 ...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=280943882421&si=mgNHbL9GhfqbpwGbcdJBrfTW0Ag%253D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## epackage

Hi Bob, not sure if you noticed but Popeye wasn't the only beloved character they did these with...Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940s-WW-II-Coca-Cola-complete-Snuffy-Smith-Cartoon-Postcard-Set-UNUSED-/280951589019?_trksid=p4340.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D1680844378655998544%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1016%26rk%3D1%26


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Yes ... I did notice. That was a cool thing that Coca Cola did during the war. But I have to wonder how many of them were actually filled out and mailed? The majority of the ones I've seen are blank.

 And wouldn't you know it, the postcard I need to complete my set appears to be the hardest one to find. It's like the one below of the Navy W.A.V.E.S. The only one I have found for sale so far is $20.00, but I don't want to pay that much. But I'm sure a less expensive one will "Pop" up eventually.

 Bob


----------



## epackage

Good luck...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the record, here's what the back of the postcards look like. If it wasn't for the sleeves they had, you wouldn't even know they were Coca Cola related.


----------



## epackage

I forgot to tell you Bob, I picked up a Hoppy Cola label and I am currently trying to get the correct bottle from Brisbane to apply it to, if I'm succesful I'll post a pic of it...[]


----------



## epackage

I also see this Hoppy Cola online Bob, appears to be alot newer and I think American, I'm waiting to hear back from the guy....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I missed out on a label awhile back because I didn't pre-bid and wasn't home when it closed. That last bottle you posted I have never seen or heard of. Very, very cool!  Um, ah, your going to let me have a shot at it .................. aren't you? (Lol)

 Bob

 I missed this one too which sold for (I believe) $165.00


----------



## morbious_fod

Been keeping my eye out while up here in Jersey for anything related to the company that produced the Popeye soda. I did run across a quart paper label from the company, which was dated in the 1950's, and Tuesday I came across one of their blue and white 16oz acl bottles. Other than that I've found very little; however, I will be headed up around the Philly area and may find more up there.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Morb ~

 "Help me, Obi-Wan Kenobi, youâ€™re my only hope!"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the record, I wanted to ad this "wood" Popeye sign that I have been watching on ebay and closes today. It's the first wood one I have seen.  

 SPB

 Link:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320976359692&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

 [ Front ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

[ Back ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I found a Popeye "*Bottle*"

 So does this mean I win a prize? (Lol)  [sm=thumbup1.gif]

 SPB

 ebay link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/engraved-Popeye-Olive-wine-bottle-/170910361569?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cb0d27e1


----------



## Photon440

A 'Popeye' wine bottle?  Spinach flavour, perhaps?

 Heh, your "Quick" question is 20 pages long.


----------



## joesmarbles

Hi Everybody, just joined up and thought I might contribute a little item to this thread.

 I never saw a popeye bottle but I was lucky enough to find an original 6 pack of Donald Duck (orange if I remember correctly) in the original cardboard carrier.
 Bought this in Pottsville Pa. about thirty years ago. The price on the sixpack was $12.00 and I got it for $8.00 + tax $8.48 total.
 I later sold it at a local auction and I believe it brought around $140.00
 By the way this sixpack and carrier were from Canada.
 Best wishes.....Joe


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Joesmarbles ~

 Welcome to the forum.

 You're just the guy I have been hoping to meet because I recently lost some of my marbles that you might be able to replace. (Lol) Speaking of marbles, during the course of the two years this thread has been active, I have seen a lot of different Popeye collectibles. One of which are the Popeye marbles that always command big bucks. The link below is to a 2009 auction where a boxed set sold for $1,400.00. In fact, there is a set right now on ebay with a starting bid of $999.00, but with no bids. Do you own such a set?

 Donald Duck bottles are cool. I have three variations of them from the 1950s.

 Thanks again for stopping by. Hopefully with another set of eyes out there searching for a Popeye soda bottle we just might solve this thing one of these "years."

 SPB

 [ Auction Link ] 

 http://www.icollector.com/Box-of-Akro-Agate-Popeye-Marbles_i8558294

 [ Popeye Marbles and Box ]


----------



## joesmarbles

Greetings SPB, Popeyes have always brought big bucks, a few years ago at the mega antiques show on the boardwalk two dealers got into a fist fight over a set.

 I have been lucky enough to have been mentored by Alan Basinet,who recently died, Alan was a great friend and the most honest and respected man in the business.
 Through Alan's website I have sold thousands of  marbles over the years. He was best known as Marblealan.
 As for Popeye bottles, I have been in the grocery business basically all my life since 1957 and I don't ever remember seeing any, they may be out there, who knows?????
 I will gladly send you a few marbles to replenish you loss anytime, best wishes.....Joe


----------



## ericinwisconsin

I just wanted you all to know what a great read I find this thread to be. Soda Pop Bob, you are a dogged investigator, and I bow to your superior skill and determination. Surely, this is a long thread due to your personal obsession. It's longer than most I've seen online.

 I also wanted you all to know that there are exactly twelve, pristine condition bottles of Popeye Tropical Soda lining the display case in my den. I sit down each night to dinner as I eat Kobe beef with chunks of real gold in it, down a bottle of Chateau Lafitte, and read my mint copy of Whiz Comics #1. As I do so, I stare at the 12 beautiful bottles, laughing maniacally and saying "They're mine. They're all MINE!!"

 Bwa-ha-ha-ha-haaaaa....

 No, seriously, I love this thread and it's been a fascinating read. Thank you all.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

eiw ~

 Welcome aboard mate. Thanks for the kudos. I'm glad you enjoyed the read. Hopefully someday someone like yourself will show up outta nowhere and actually post a real Popeye Tropical Beverage. I'll probably be long gone by then but my children's children's children will no dobout enjoy seeing it. However, in return for your shenanigans about saying you have twelve bottles, I have this to say ...


----------



## ericinwisconsin

Ooo... The Sea Hag!

 Some debate on her, too. Was she Bluto's mother? I remember seeing an old Segar Thimble Theater strip in which he called her "Ma".

 Anyway, back to the bottle...

 I've seen the signs any number of times, but never the soda. While I realize that bottles with paper labels would often be hard to find now, the label long gone, the question is this: How did Porto Rico make their bottles? I've found this:






 It seems that Porto Rico uses acl (Not sure what that means. Can someone cure my ignorance?), which has no paper label. My guess is that, if they had seriously produced a Popeye soda, it would also have no paper label. So the ONE SINGLE CAP that everyone has seen, and the ONE SINGLE LABEL seems to suggest that these were made to try to interest King Features Syndicate in allowing them to produce a soda, sort of like an "ashcan issue" of comic books, which are very small, black & white issues created for the sole purpose of securing a copyright or trademark.

 The only people who would really know if a Popeye soda ever existed, at this point, would probably be King Features Syndicate themselves and even then not 100% positive that they would know.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

eiw ~

 All good points! With the following intended to hopefully answer your questions ...

 1. Not sure about the Sea Hag Bluto relationship, not to mention Bluto vs Brutas. 

 2. ACL = APPLIED COLOR LABEL (painted label).

 3. The bottle cap featured in this thread is colored, but other than the image and text on the top, it does not include any information around the edges.

 4. Porto Rico Beverages did use paper labels, (see below) but not sure of the specific dates.

 5. I contacted King Features (plus numerous other organizations) but never received a reply from any of them.

 Your theory regarding Porto Rico's attempt to interest King Features is a sound one.

 Thanks a bunch.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The colored cap ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

ACL PROCESS ...


----------



## ericinwisconsin

Thanks, SPB.

 Being something of a Popeye fan, I can answer the Bluto/Brutus question.

 Fleischer Studios, the first people to make animated Popeye cartoons, was in debt and the studio was seized by Paramount Pictures (who was distributing the Popeye and other cartoons for the Fleischers). Paramount renamed it "Famous Studios" and set about making new Popeye cartoons.

 Someone at Paramount made a mistake. They thought that Bluto had been a creation of someone at Fleischer Studios. Rather than continue using the character, which could result in someone objecting to the character, they made subtle changes and called this "new" character "Brutus". In fact, Bluto was not a creation of Fleischer Studios, but a character in the Popeye comic strip. I don't know if Famous Studios ever learned of the mistake, but once they started making Popeye cartoons, Brutus was already in place and being used.

 At some point in the 1980's, the question was addressed in continuity in a Popeye comic book series. Bluto and Brutus are twin brothers. Bluto is fat, while Brutus is muscular. Bluto even described his brother as the meaner of the two.


 Thanks for explaining what acl means, thanks for the info on Porto Rico paper labels, and maybe finding someone at KFS with a more sympathetic ear might be possible. I'm sure that someone there would become interested in the question, especially if asked by one of the more well-known Popeye experts.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Eric ~

 Thanks for the Bluto vs Brutus info.

 Bruce Shults, of the Thimble Theatre website, owner of the only known bottle cap, and one of the countries top Popeye collectors, is deeply involved in trying to confirm and find a Popeye soda bottle, but unfortunately has struck out just like the rest of us. Did you read where I offered him $500 for the bottle cap, but that he respectfully declined my offer? Some have said that I was crazy for making the offer and that Bruce was crazy for declining it, but I say show me another cap and then we'll see who if anyone is the craziest! (Lol)

 Bob


----------



## ericinwisconsin

Yeah, I did read that, and quite frankly, HE would have been crazy to sell it to you at that price. If no Popeye soda was ever produced, the cap is all that much more rare and thus probably worth more than $500. It could well be the only one in existence.

 This is somewhat reminiscent of the "Whiz Comics #1" issue that I alluded to briefly in my first post.

 Captain Marvel first appeared in Whiz Comics #2 (Feb 1940) by Fawcett Publications. There never was a Whiz Comics #1, and for years we comic book fans debated what had happened and why the numbering started at #2.

 In the 1980's, the mystery was solved. Someone bought some old filing cabinets at an auction, and inside the cabinets were the issues in question. They were black and white "ashcan" issues, used strictly to secure copyrights and trademarks. They were NOT called "Whiz Comics #1" but were eight issues, half called "Flash Comics #1" and half called "Thrill Comics #1", and in both, Captain Marvel was called Captain Thunder. They tried to secure trademarks, but failed because DC Comics had created a "Flash Comics #1" two months earlier, and "Thrill Comics" was too close to another publisher's "Thrilling Comics". Perhaps they felt that they could sidestep the issue if they had a #2 on the cover.

 Anyway, I got way off-topic there, and I apologize.


----------



## bobburr

I am a bottle cap collector specializing in cork-backed beer crowns, but have entered thousands of sodas into othe CCSI cork backed crown database. I just entered this one with a two line synopsis of this totally fascinating thread.

 To me, the crown looks like one from the 1930s. It would be exceptionally rare for there to be only one known crown of a type although other crowns from the bottler are rare as well. Methinks that the conclusion drawn is correct--that the brand never saw the light of day--that the coming soon to a local store never happened. Local would be an appropriate decscription because Porto Rico beverages were not widely distributed. They were prepared to bottle such a product and had prototype cap(s) and label(s) made, but ran into trademark difficulties. Many one-of-a-kind cork crowns were salesman samples. It was not unusual for sodas of this era to have very similar graphics.

 Bottle caps typically have a maker's mark on the skirt or side. One clue not chased down is what mark (examples might be CCS,ccc, Sealex, B, an A in a circle etc.) is on the skirt. That could aid in aging. I would ask the possessor of the cap to check, Bob

 Cheers all! I just joined the forum and certainly enjoyed reading this thread from the start. Reads like a mystery novel

 Bob Burr


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Here we go again.......................................................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de_P2aUZJyA


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bob ~

 Thanks for stopping by and sharing your comments. Occasionally I will conduct a brief search but have pretty much given up hope of ever finding a labeled Popeye bottle, which in all likelihood was never produced beyond a prototype stage. The owner of the cap, Bruce Shults, told me there is no wording printed on the edges of the cap which seems to support the possibility of it also being a prototype. The paper label pictured in Allan Petretti's book seems to be the best and currently only clue I am aware of connecting the brand to Porto Rico Beverages of Philidelphia, PA. Even my paper sign is lacking a specific location other than a reference to "Local Store."

 The search continues ... possibly in vain ???

 Bob

 [ Cropped from my paper sign ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*New* product as of 2012 ...

 http://drinkpopeye.com/index.htm

 http://www.packagingoftheworld.com/2013/01/popeye-energy.html


----------



## cowseatmaize

> QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION


I still get a kick out of this. Almost 3 years and 21 pages long. [8|]
 No, I'm not complaining, I just find the title funny.[][][][]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Quick* message ... [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Quick* PS ~

 "Top-Dollar" = *$50.00*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Final* PS ~

 With this thread receiving approximately 16,000 hits, many of which are probably accessed via Google searches, you'd surely think someone out there would have found something by now ... *providing* that "something" even exist ???

 SPB

 Here's me searching, searching, searching ...


----------



## bobburr

Bob:

 Confirm with Bruce that no wording on the cap skirt means nothing--even a single letter. 

 Cheers,

 Bob


----------



## epackage

I'm changing your name to *SODA**POPEYE**BOB*!![]


----------



## cowseatmaize

> With this thread receiving approximately 16,000 hits, many of which are probably accessed via Google searches, you'd surely think someone out there would have found something by now ... providing that "something" even exist ???


If Mr. Hearst and friends delved into the soda market I would think there would be some around, many in fact. 
 Unless of coarse, Patty, in a rampage, shot all of them. []
  also


> I'm changing your name to *SODA**POPEYE**BOB*!!


[][]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just this morning received the following copy/pasted message from someone named Sherry. She does not mention Popeye Tropical Beverage but I intend to ask her about it. Where she says "heat" condition I'm pretty sure she meant heart condition.

 Bob

 ~ * ~

 Porto Rico Soda was started in the early 1920's. It was first named Soda Mash and located in South Philidelphia.

 My grandfather, Harry Cohen, started the business himself. He created all the formulas for the flavored soda. Was a brilliant man, never gone to college.

 During the depression, he asked his brother to become a partner of the business. At that time, the name was changed to Porto Rico Soda and the company moved to Germantown Ave.

 There was no relation to Peurto Rico, the county. I believe he chose the name because that country produced many fruits and his soda was mainly fruit flavors.

 Porto Rico was second to the largest flavor soda manufacturer, Franks. 

 In the mid 50's my grandfather had a serious heat condition and was advised to retire so he sold his shares of the company to his brother, his partner and retired. He was about 62 yrs old at that time and lived only to 72 yrs of age. He and his immediate family grew up in East Oak Lane. Later on, my grandparents moved to Elkins Park . My grandmother lived to 96 years of age.

 The company was known for all the fruit flavors, not just "Orange Blossom". Vintage Grape was also a popular flavor. We always had a lot of soda in our house and because of that I stopped drinking milk at age 5, not good.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I heard from sherry, who spoke with her mom, who is also related to the original founder of the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company once located in Philadelphia, and said she never heard of Popeye Tropical Beverages. At least not in her lifetime nor in any stories passed down through the family. 

 I sent Sherry a follow-up with a few more questions and will post what she has to say just as soon as I hear back from her. 

 Bob


----------



## Bayberry

I don't know if anyone is still reading this forum or not, but here goes.

 Yes, there really was a Popeye COla. I remember drinking it in the 1960's. I don't recall a paper label - I think it had a "real" label,  "painted-on" like Coke and Pepsi.

 I never saw it in a store, and have no idea if it could be purchased. Possibly in Philadelphia, which had many small beverage companies back then. (I loved Frank's sodas, but liked their cream soda (NOT "vanilla cream") better than the black cherry wishniak. 

 I drank it in the hospital. Several hospitals, actually.  I had it in one hospital (in South Jersey) after having my tonsils out, in another hospital in Philadelphia while having tests run. and in another hospital for a reason I can't remember - maybe when I broke my leg?

 I remember this distinctly, because I was a Pepsi kid in a Coca Cola family, and I was mad that the nurses always brought me this "fake" soda that was NT Pepsi, although the nurses insisted that it tasted "exactly the same".

 That may be a reason why the bottles are rare/impossible to find. The soda may have been sold exclusively to that market, unable to muscle into the retail marketplace between the "Big Three" (RC Cola being the third.).

 I tripped over this forum while trying to find a photo of a bottle to show my husband, who grew up drinking Moxie. 

 Now I'm going t be obsessively searching flea markets for Popeye Cola bottles!  LOL!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bayberry ~

 Gracias Amigo'

 I just happened to be online and got an email alert about your posting. If/when you find any related pictures or additional information, please let us know.

 Thanks a lot. And I hope you are through with hospitals. It sounds like you had some unpleasant experiences with them.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~

 Wow!

 This thread has received 18,500+ hits/views. I had no idea. Most of them probably originated from Google searches.

 Bob


----------



## epackage

*DUH DUH DAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*​ 
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bnmp_oAHRC0 ​*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*Currently on eBay ...* *15 Bids**@ $118* *http://www.ebay.com/itm/331640391914?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I sent the following message to the eBay seller ...  *                                   I'm interested in your Popeye sign and would like to ask ...* *                                                   1.  How do you know its original? **                                                   2.  How do you know its circa 1940s?*  The seller states it measures 10" inches tall by 6" inches wide.  All of the so called original signs I'm aware of are said to measure about 21"-24" inches tall and about a foot wide.(I did not bring up the size question with the seller).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I heard from the eBay seller and this (copy/pasted) is what he had to say ... "As far as we have been able to discover, this Sign has never been reproduced - the material that the Sign is made of and the printing technique is consistent with an original sign of the period. We are unsure of the exact date of the Sign - we have found some references that state that Popeye Soda was bottled in the 1930's, others say the 1940's and others say the 1950's. Again, the materials and printing technique lead us to estimate the manufacturing date to the 1940's although this could be off by 10 years either way."
Thanks for your interest,
Tom


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I sent the eBay seller the following reply ... *Tom

Thanks for the information. 

But please bare in mind that all of the so called "original" cardboard signs I'm aware of (based on collector books, personal research, etc.) are said to measure about 24" inches tall and about a foot wide. Yours measures 10" x 6". My main concern here is your guarantee. I realize the auction closes in four days, but I still recommend you have the sign examined by a paper expert to determine the approximate age. The sign will no doubt sell without doing this, but your guarantee might just come back to haunt you. If you have it examined and authenticated in writing, then that will be your insurance regarding a guarantee. If you live in or near a major city, there are paper experts who would gladly examine the piece for a fee of about $50.00*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                                                   Reminder ...* The paper (not cardboard) sign I own (pictured below) measures exactly 12 3/8" tall by 6 1/4" wide at the widest point. I had the paper examined and the expert provided me with written documentation stating the paper was circa 1930s-1940s and the ink was of the four color process used during that same time period. My paper sign is the only one like it I have ever seen or heard about and the message at the bottom ... *                          "WATCH IN YOUR LOCAL STORE FOR THIS DRINK WILL BE HERE SOON"*                  ... is the only sign (cardboard or paper) I am currently aware of that includes this message.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Correction / New Discovery I just found another paper sign like mine with the red message on it. It sold on eBay on July 19, 2013. The first link below dated June 17, 2012 is the sign I purchased on eBay and still own. My sign is torn and was repaired with scotch tape. The second sign pictured below is the one that sold in 2013 and is creased but not torn. This tells us there are other paper signs out there, but other than the one I had examined by a paper expert, there is no verification that any of the paper examples are time-period authentic. One of these days I'm going to get a second expert opinion on mine. I currently believe it to be authentic from the 1930s-1940s.        
June 17, 2012

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-popeye-soda-paper-advertising-21447109


July 19, 2013

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/popeye-1929-soda-advertisement-456866404

[Attachments]

1.  My torn/repaired sign from *2012*
2.  Creased but not torn sign from *2013*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I just received this additional information from the eBay seller ... *"For 35+ years we have been Antiquarian Booksellers and antique dealers in ephemera, antique advertising, antique toys, 19th century photography, etc. I am a "paper expert" and have been consulted by others for decades - it is my belief that the Sign is original - any item we sell is unconditionally guaranteed to be deemed authentic by any 3rd party authentication service - that guarantee is lifetime."*


----------



## Robby Raccoon

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

So I'm wondering why this thread has "quick" in the name. LOL Scotch tape on any historical document.... No. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

With a document like that, I'd have taken an acid-free thin piece of paper and used acid-free rubber-cement to attach the paper to one side of the tare (on back, of course, unless there is something on the back in which I could give you a slightly more costly repair idea that is also relatively see-through,) and then lay the other damaged backside (with rubber-cement) of the tare down on that.It adds a good amount of strength and is reversible to a degree-- much more so than tape.


----------



## carling

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I've bought from this ebay Seller in the past and he appears honest.  He's got a link to his own website on his ebay listing you can check out.  He's got almost 18,000, 100% positive feedback rating on ebay, so I doubt he would intentionally try to represent a reproduced item as genuine. But, i'm going to guess he is in error with this one and it's a repro.  This same sized cardboard sign was in a local antique mall near me in one of their showcases.  I had the staff open the showcase so I could hold it in hand and really check it out.  I'm not an expert, but it sure looked like a repro to me so I didn't buy it.  I had a buddy with me with more experience and knowledge who also examined it, and he also thought repro.  I can't remember much as far as details as to the exact reasons we both thought repro, only that as soon as we held it up close we kinda just knew and we stuck it back on the shelf and moved on to the next showcase.   If you are contemplating buying the one on ebay, I hope it is the real thing and you win it.  Good luck! Rick


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Spirit Bear When I started this thread on September 1, 2010 I was a new member to this forum and figured one of the resident experts had heard of Popeye Tropical Beverage and would be able to tell us everything about it. That's why I used the word "Quick" because I expected someone would be able to educate us the very first day. But as it turned out, no one was all that familiar with the brand other than for a bottle cap that turned up followed by a paper label pictured in a collectors book. And now, five years and 26,000+ views later, the question about the brand's authenticity still remains unanswered. Perhaps one of these days we'll know for certain. As for a possible repair to my sign, I plan to leave that to the discretion of the next owner if/when I ever sell it. Even acknowledged repairs (such as with comic books) can lower the value instead of increasing it. But thanks for the suggestion anyway. Bob


----------



## iggyworf

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Some more good piece's of memorabilia of the elusive Popeye soda bottle. Ever since I read  this thread about 2yrs ago, I have always kept my eyes out for one. Very cool stuff.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				carling said:
			
		

> I've bought from this ebay Seller in the past and he appears honest.  He's got a link to his own website on his ebay listing you can check out.  He's got almost 18,000, 100% positive feedback rating on ebay, so I doubt he would intentionally try to represent a reproduced item as genuine. But, i'm going to guess he is in error with this one and it's a repro.  This same sized cardboard sign was in a local antique mall near me in one of their showcases.  I had the staff open the showcase so I could hold it in hand and really check it out.  I'm not an expert, but it sure looked like a repro to me so I didn't buy it.  I had a buddy with me with more experience and knowledge who also examined it, and he also thought repro.  I can't remember much as far as details as to the exact reasons we both thought repro, only that as soon as we held it up close we kinda just knew and we stuck it back on the shelf and moved on to the next showcase.   If you are contemplating buying the one on ebay, I hope it is the real thing and you win it.  Good luck! Rick



 Rick I have a tendency to agree about the cardboard signs being fake, but I'm just not sure. For now I'm just watching the item and not sure yet if I'm going to bid on it. Real or not, I expect it to sell for $200+


----------



## carling

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I'm kinda remembering about the one in the antique store that the image and writing, in particular the small words "trade mark", wan't as crisp as you would expect when closely examined, sort of a slightly blurred look to it.  From old bottle labels and old litho prints I see, isn't the lettering on them usually pretty sharp?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

As near as I can determine, the six signs I'm attaching pictures of are all different. I base this primarily on the nicks along the bottoms. But whether these examples are real or fake, I do not know. Each one sold on eBay in recent years and were described as being original with the same measurements of 10" X 6" [First 3 of 6]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

[Last 3 of 6]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Error / Ignore


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Noteworthy Observation          As near as I can determine, not one of the six cardboard signs I posted pictures of have the wording ... *                                               CORP. 1929 KING FEATURES SYNDICATE INC.* ... along the bottom. The only examples of this wording I can find are on the obviously fake tin signs, as well as on the two glossy-paper examples, one of which I own. What this tells us, if anything, I'm not certain. But I find it interesting that the wording is on the glossy-paper examples but not on the cardboard examples. Its definitely not on the cardboard sign currently on eBay, which is evident by using the zoom feature. 1.  My glossy-paper2.  Wording3.  Other glossy-paper


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Typo Correction                                            I typed CORP. but its actually *COPR. *for Copyright                                         The fake tin signs have a C in-a-circle instead of COPR.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

New Discovery The following link opens to a pdf auction site that list one of the Popeye cardboard signs. The most interesting things about the sign are ... 1.  It has "Copr 1929 King Features Syndicate Inc" on the lower left 2.  It is described as measuring 23" X 14 7/8" Its the only cardboard sign I have been able to find that has the copyright information on it. I find it especially interesting because of the size. But whether the size and copyright wording means its original, and that  the smaller (10" X 6") cardboard signs are fakes, I do not know. I only know that its the only sign, expect for the glossy-paper examples like mine, that has the copyright information on it. After opening the link, speed scroll to Page 10 on the speeder bar on the right, which is the same as Page 36 that appears at the bottom of each page. After that, move your cursor arrow near the bottom and a + - (plus/minus) zoom option will appear. Zoom five clicks on the + mark and you will be able to more easily see the copyright wording. If necessary, use the left/right slider bar at the bottom to center the image. I tried to save a picture of the sign but was not able to. Its easier than it sounds to view the sign. The main point of interest here is that "some" of the cardboard signs do in fact have the copyright info - but for some reason the smaller cardboard signs do not.   Link:   http://www.morfauction.com/source/catalogs/catalogPDF/auction_85_pages_27_52.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. I asked the eBay seller if his 10" X 6" cardboard sign had the copyright info on it and he said it did not.  [light]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Lastly for the time being ... I went back to the auction site and the best I could do was to print a picture of the 23" X 14 7/8" cardboard sign and then save it to my files - which can be seen below. However, the copyright info is barely visible and you will have to go to the website itself in order to see it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Minor Correction ... I just realized the actual sign measures 21 1/2"  X  12 1/4"  and its the frame that measures 23"  X  14 7/8"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

One clue leads to another ...                       Notice the measurements on this cardboard sign from one of Allan Petretti's books


----------



## 2find4me

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

That is an expensive piece of cardboard by the way. Wouldn't be to hard to make a fake one either.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

~ Fun Facts For Future Reference ~ 1.  Popeye's first appearance ~ Thimble Theater comic strip ~ *January 17, 1929* 2.  Popeye's first use of the phrase "I Yam What I Yam An Tha's All I Yam" ~ Thimble Theater comic strip ~ *April 17, 1931** *  A similar phrase appears on all of the Popeye signs. "I Yam What I Yam And I Yam Tops" *  Notice in 1931 they used "An" whereas on the signs they used "And"  3.  Copyright dates for various Porto Rico Pale Dry Co. soft drinks ~ *1941* Porto Rico Pale Dry Co., Philadelphia. 1337-1340Porto Rico Draught Root Beer. For root beer. " Jan. 27, 1941; KK 11043.Porto Rico Orange Blossom. For soft drink, "Jan. 2, 1941; KK 11044,Porto Rico Vintage Grape Soda. For soft drink, grape soda. " Dec. 29, 1941; KK 11045.Porto Rico Pale Dry Ginger Ale. For soft drink, ginger ale, " Dec, 29, 1941; KK 11046.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I'm not sure this has any direct bearing on the cardboard signs, but it might be worth mentioning that Popeye made a uniform change in 1941. It was in 1941 that he started wearing a typical, all white, Navy uniform, including a standard Navy cap. However, this uniform change was not necessarily reflected in the comic strips and merchandizing items, which continued to use both styles of uniforms well beyond 1941. So its hard to say if the older style of uniform depicted in the signs is time period accurate or not. My reason for this line of thought is to hopefully find additional clues as to when the various signs were actually produced. The only thing I know for certain at the moment is, because of the first use of the "I YAM" phrase in April of 1931, the signs would have to date later than that. This link is to a YouTube video of Popeye's first ever cartoon appearance in the all white Navy uniform, which was titled "The Mighty Navy" and released in November of 1941. The attached picture is from the same video.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-7rErZdO_0


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                                           In Search of ...*                                     1.  A clearly focused and readable example of this paper label                                    2.  Any information about this brand                                                                     [font="comic sans ms,sans-serif"]*PORTO-KOLA*[/font]


----------



## Eric

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Hate even commenting on this.. this is just my opinion.. but I feel this one on ebay right now is fake.. the detail is not there... a printed piece this size should have crisp clean lines.. The words "TRADE MARK" should/would be crisp and clear as that would have printed in just black ink... If you look close all the edges of the art are huge dots... as if someone took a small sign and enlarged it on a printer... this is an enlarged print, glued to old looking cardboard and carefully cut out, rub the edges and scuff the front and you have a "old looking" easel sign.The bottles in Popeye's hands don't even have detail.. they are blown out. Your yellows,blues and blacks would be clean and crisp with sharp edges.. your lighter colors such as skin tones, greens, any secondary colors would have a dot pattern of other colors to mix/make those colors... that blue and black text give it away... there shouldn't be a jagged/textured/dot pattern to those colors as they print true, no mixing... this is an enlargement/altered image...And maybe the seller got it this way... maybe they bought it thinking it's real.I work in print but that doesn't mean I know all... but I do know some... And I know for sure there is no way I would bid on something that looks this bad. Red flags everywhere on this piece.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Eric Thanks for the observations. Here's the sign again that's currently on eBay to compare with your notes ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

And here's a close up of my glossy-paper sign I had examined and was said to have been printed using the four-color process ...


----------



## Eric

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

CMYK (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow, Black) See how the black in yours is crisp on the edges and the blue dots make a nice, constant, light blue screen... the yellow is solid with small magenta dots that, from a distance, make up the flesh tones.Can't tell you whether yours is truly old or not... printing this way is still done...but it's a nice clean print compared to the one for sale... night and day difference.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

1. eBay cardboard2. My glossy


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

1. eBay cardboard2. My glossy


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I'm also trying to determine if these two paper labels might be from the same time period. The Porto Rico Pale Dry Company of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania was created/incorporated on September 25, *1933  *(Pre ACL process) 1.  Popeye Tropical Beverage2.  Porto-Kola


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                  One picture is worth a thousand words ...*                                                  Hold fast ~ We'll solve this mystery eventually!                                                              (Have a great Labor Day)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

hold fast                                      To bear down, grit it out, stay the course


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I just found this ...                                                                    *U.S. **Copyright Entries for ...* *                                          PORTO-KOLA**                      PORTO RICO OLD FASHIONED PUNCH* * 1947* I tried searching Popeye on this link but it produced zero results. This is the first reference I have found that list a "*Punch*" flavor in connection with the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company ...   https://goo.gl/7O7zs1


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. The catalog indicates "*Cont'd.*" for the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company but I have been unable to pull up the other listings. Perhaps someone else can.


----------



## M.C.Glass

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

When I see a picture or anything I am not allowed to save or copy, here's what I do: Make your browser full screen and align and enlarge the image as much as possible. Then you hold CTRL down and press PRTSC, which is a secondary function of one of the top row of keys (END) above your number keypad on the right side of your keyboard. My laptop has a FN button next to CTRL that is the same color as the PRTSC that I hold instead. This copies whatever is SHOWING on your screen, including top, bottom and side bars, which you can then paste into your photo program. I use Irfanview, which opens in the blink of an eye and allows your basic edits. Just crop out the stuff you don't want.Another fun trick is to use this to take a "picture" of a friend's desktop and leave the picture showing and when they click on an icon, nothing happens. Simple pleasures...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

MCglass Thanks for the info - I'll give it a try.                                                                               ~ * ~                                        The eBay sign sold for $177.50 + $8.15 shipping = *$185.65* There were a total of ten different bidders and bidder h**j jumped in there at the last second and won it. I realize there are those who think the sign is a fake, but it appears there are at least ten people who are convinced it's real. As for myself, I'm 50/50 about the cardboard examples and would have to have one examined by several experts before purchasing one despite the current eBay seller's lifetime guarantee.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Dare I ask another "quick" Popeye question? Go back to Page 22 where on Post #436 & #437 I attached pictures of six Popeye cardboard signs, which I said appeared to be different due to the scuff marks along the bottom. In the following observation I will refer to the six signs as 1 through 6. The two anomalies (wear/stress marks) to look for on the six signs are ...  1.  What I call a brownish "pyramid" scuff mark on the letter "*O*" in P*O*PEYE2.  What I call "a bird in flight" stress mark on the last letter "*E*" in POPEY*E* Notice that picture ... #1.  Does not have the scuff/wear marks#2.  Does not have the scuff/wear marks#3.  Does have the scuff/wear marks#4.  Does have the scuff/wear marks#5.  Does have the scuff/wear marks (Sign that just sold on eBay)#6.  Does have the scuff/wear marks                                                                        Quick Question:  *           Are we to believe that four of the six cardboard signs all have the same scuff/wear marks?* Here's an example of two of them, one of which I added green circles to show the scuff/wear marks. The circled example is the one that just sold on eBay ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

This fantasy magnet also has the brownish "Pyramid" scuff/wear mark               (But I can't tell for certain if it has the so called "bird in flight" mark, although it appears that it might)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. Now that you know what to look for, go back to Page 22 and examine the six cardboard signs closely!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Cropped close ups of the scuff/stress marks on the cardboard sign that just sold on eBay ...                                                                    1.  So called "pyramid"                                                                   2.  So called "bird in flight"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Its important for me to point out I am not implying or even suggesting that the following newspaper clippings are referring to an official franchise/endorsement between Popeye and Dr. Pepper, but I do find them to be of interest because of the date and imaging in that I can't help but wonder if the State Theater in Kingsport, Tennessee just took it upon themselves to advertise Popeye and Dr. Pepper together without permission or if they contacted the Popeye people first and got their consent? Part of the answer might be because the theater manager's name was Jimmy Pepper and probably explains why he gave away Dr. Pepper instead of some other brand of soda pop. But whatever the explanation might be, this is the only dated and documented connection between Popeye and any brand of soda pop I have been able to find. The ads are from ...  1.  The Kingsport Times ~ Kingsport, Tennessee ~ Friday, June 19, 1936 (Says "Tomorrow)2.  The Kingsport Times ~ Kingsport, Tennessee ~ Sunday, June 21, 1936 (Says "Yesterday) Hence, the bottled Dr. Pepper was given to club members on *Saturday*, June 20, 1936


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. Jimmy Pepper's nickname was "*Popeye Pepper*" and there are several newspaper articles from 1936 about him and his Popeye Club


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Meet the Popeye Club in Kingsport, Tennessee ~ May 29, *1938*                           This is one of several articles that mention Jimmy Pepper a.k.a. "Popeye Pepper"                       ( I have found articles related to Jimmy Pepper's Popeye Club between 1936 and 1941 )


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

With my main point/question being ... *                                                            Coincidence or Connection?*                                                         1.  From 1936 Kingsport Times ad                                                        2.  From my glossy-paper sign


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I'm currently researching ... *                                                  COPR. KING FEATURES SYNDICATE INC.* ... and trying to determine if they dated items when they were published/produced, or if the various copyright dates refer to when an item/character was first introduced. For example, the first image below is from my glossy paper Popeye sign and shows "COPR. *1929* KING FEATURES SYNDICATE INC."  Which, of course, is the year Popeye was introduced in the Thimble Theater comic strip. But does the date on the paper sign refer to Popeye's introduction or to the date when the paper sign was produced?  I don't know the answer either, at least not yet, but hope to find out.   Notice the use of "*COPR*" on the two Popeye comic strip snippets below, which are the years they were published in various newspapers. [Attachments] 1.  From my glossy paper sign2.  From a 1940 newspaper3.  From a 1950 newspaper


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. I also need to determine *exactly* when the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company was established. Some references say 1925, while others say 1933.  ???


----------



## sunrunner

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I think it's a big conspiracy . there is no popeye soda .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I'd agree there was no Popeye soda prototypes if it wasn't for ...


----------



## 2find4me

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I know that bottle cap sold for a lot, I remember seeing it on ebay... Who knows, could the Popeye soda have just been an unembossed crown top with a paper label? That would make it much harder to find one with a label and virtually impossible to identify if you dug one unless there was a base or heel identification mark of some sort. I guess I haven't read much about this thread, but is there a specific date when they stopped selling these sodas? I guess if we are not sure they exist we haven't found that out yet. If it supposedly started in 1925, would that be about the time when some companies started only using paper labels for a brief period with no embossing but before the acl? My main point is that maybe we are overlooking the bottle since it could possibly be unembossed and not a an acl. BTW, do we have an estimated height or color? I would say there is certainly enough evidence that this bottle once existed.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

In Reply ... 1.  The three items I just posted pictures of are pretty much the sum-and-total of evidence that a Popeye soft drink ever existed.  2.  No published document such as a newspaper, magazine, or Internet source has ever been found that in any way connects Popeye to The Porto Rico Pale Dry Company of Philadelphia. 3.  Other than the images of the bottles depicted on the sign(s), which are amber in color, there is no evidence whatsoever that a Popeye bottle ever existed. 4.  The common consensus is that the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company "attempted" to produce a Popeye related soft drink, but then something occurred that prevented it from being marketed. If this was the case, it is not known whether it was the Pale Dry Company or the Popeye people who suppressed the idea.   5.  Its because of a lack of evidence either way and a hope of finding something specific that keeps me looking for the explanation as to whether there ever was or was not a "Popeye Tropical Beverage?"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

As we know, the Popeye character was and still is the copyright property of King Features Syndicate Inc. King Features had a lot of copyrighted characters, one of which was ...                                                                        *Felix The Cat* Felix made his debut in 1919, which was a full ten years before Popeye's introduction in 1929. It is also known there was a *Felix Ginger Ale *produced by Felix Bottlers Ltd. of Vancouver, Canada, which, as near as I can determine, was produced between the 1930s and the 1950s. The reason I mention Felix Ginger Ale again is because it indicates that King Features was not opposed to allowing one of their characters to be used in connection with a soft drink, and that they probably gave Felix Bottlers Ltd. permission to produce it. Note: The reason I say "probably" is because I have yet to find documentation that King Features granted permission to Felix Bottlers to use their Felix character, even though it seems apparent that they did. The newspaper article I'm attaching about the Popeye watch will help demonstrate that King Features kept a close eye on who was using their copyrighted characters without permission, even in Canada. Hence, if Felix Bottlers Ltd. did not have permission to use the Felix character, I'm confident that King Features would have known about it just as they did about the Popeye watch and demanded that Felix Bottlers Ltd. stop using the Felix character. Which brings us full circle regarding Popeye Tropical Beverage in that if the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company wanted to produce a Popeye soft drink they would have had to get permission first from King Features. It appears the Pale Dry Company either did not get the required permission or possibly did get permission but pulled the plug on the Popeye project for reasons of their own. But whatever the explanation, I believe the answer is out there somewhere and that it just hasn't been found yet. Thus, the search continues.  [Attachments] 1.  Felix The Cat Comic ~ Waukesha Daily Freeman ~ Wisconsin ~ June 28, 1946 ~ Copr. 1946 King Features Syndicate Inc. 2.  Felix Ginger Ale bottle ~ Felix Bottlers Ltd. ~ Vancouver, Canada ~ circa 1930s (Hake's auction sold for $444.75) 3.  Popeye watch article ~ The Ottawa Journal ~ Ontario, Canada ~ February 1, 1950


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Felix Ginger Ale *ACL* bottle - Described as dated 1958


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. If you look close at both of the Felix ginger ale bottles you'll notice they both depict the same image of Felix with one hand in the air and the other holding a bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Because I have temporarily shifted gears to Felix The Cat, I thought it would be of interest to show this ...                                                                 *"Double A"* ... brand that was bottled by Felix Distributors Limited of Vancouver, Canada, which I'm confident was another name for Felix Bottlers Limited.  According to the attached copyright snippet, the brand name was first used in 1939 and registered in 1940. However, based on the general appearance of the bottle, and especially because of the acl "dimple" on the heel, my guess is that this particular bottle is from the 1950s.  (And still searching for a connection between these Felix soft drinks and King Features Syndicate Inc.)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

This Popeye "Sunday Funnies" soda can, which were produced in the 1970s and have pull tabs, will help illustrate what I have been saying about King Features being involved with any company that used their copyrighted characters. Notice in the second picture where it has the King Features copyright info on the side of the can. And in case you weren't aware, all of the information on the Popeye Tropical Beverage paper label has not been fully disclosed yet. Is it possible the Popeye bottle label has King Features somewhere on it?  Be the first to decipher everything printed on the paper label and you could win a prize!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

And to help with the deciphering the paper label, here's a color enhanced example I did a few years ago ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I'm not positive, but pretty sure the word under POPEYE is ...                                                                   *CARBONATED*                                                                  And would read ...                                                                    *[font="andale mono,times"]POPEYE[/font]*                                                                   CARBONATED                                                              TROPICAL BEVERAGE


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> I just this morning received the following copy/pasted message from someone named Sherry. She does not mention Popeye Tropical Beverage but I intend to ask her about it. Where she says "heat" condition I'm pretty sure she meant heart condition.
> 
> Bob
> 
> ~ * ~
> 
> Porto Rico Soda was started in the early 1920's. It was first named Soda Mash and located in South Philidelphia.
> 
> My grandfather, Harry Cohen, started the business himself. He created all the formulas for the flavored soda. Was a brilliant man, never gone to college.
> 
> During the depression, he asked his brother to become a partner of the business. At that time, the name was changed to Porto Rico Soda and the company moved to Germantown Ave.
> 
> There was no relation to Peurto Rico, the county. I believe he chose the name because that country produced many fruits and his soda was mainly fruit flavors.
> 
> Porto Rico was second to the largest flavor soda manufacturer, Franks.
> 
> In the mid 50's my grandfather had a serious heat condition and was advised to retire so he sold his shares of the company to his brother, his partner and retired. He was about 62 yrs old at that time and lived only to 72 yrs of age. He and his immediate family grew up in East Oak Lane. Later on, my grandparents moved to Elkins Park . My grandmother lived to 96 years of age.
> 
> The company was known for all the fruit flavors, not just "Orange Blossom". Vintage Grape was also a popular flavor. We always had a lot of soda in our house and because of that I stopped drinking milk at age 5, not good.



*I'm reposting this because I just found the attached newspaper article that confirms Sherry's claim that her grandfather, Harry Cohen, was in fact associated with the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company. The brother she referred to is no doubt the N.J. Cohen mentioned in the article.  Because of this connection I am going to assume for the moment that Sherry's other claims are accurate, including where she states ...* *                                                "Porto Rico Soda was started in the early 1920's." * *I intend to do some additional research on this and see if I can find anything from the 1920s that will expound on it. * *The Kane Republican  ~  Kane, Pennsylvania  ~  February 21, 1948   *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S.                      Sherry's remarks are from March 29, 2013 of this thread, Page 21, Post #416


----------



## 2find4me

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

A few interesting eBay Popeye related items have appeared in the past month including the sign. A Coca-Cola Glass Picture with Popeye & characters (Notice "King Features Syndicate, Inc. 1976" on label).Link: eBay, Sold for $182.50. Also a "Drink Porto Rico Fruit Beverages" cap. Seller states, "came from either a Donald Duck Soda or Popeye brand soda". Link: eBay, Sold for $19.98. I think a Popeye Mug was mentioned somewhere in the thread? Peanut Butter Mug by Sussex Foods.Unsold for $12.00. eBay BTW, I think we would get a kick out of your Color enhanced label bottle if you started it on eBay for 9.99. I will be the first bidder! Say it is, "ONE OF A KIND POPEYE SODA EXTREMELY RARE". Wouldn't be surprised if it got bidded up to or more than $20. And then ya know, end it a few hours before the listing is completed.


----------



## 2find4me

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Taking a crack at the label: Bold=close match, Numbers= Missing word      (Incomplete eyes are tired) Finish tomorrow [] [align=left]Contents           12 FL. OZS.[/align][align=center]POPEYE[/align][align=center]Carbonated[/align][align=center]Tropical Beverage[/align][align=left]*Contents* carbonated with sugar,  1      2     3      4       5 [/align][align=left]artifical flavors   6     7    and *best   *8    9   10    11     12[/align][align=left]                                      Porto Rico Pale Dry Co.[/align][align=center]Philadelphia, PA[/align][align=center]                      [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

2find4me Thanks for the info. I have seen most of the items on eBay that you mentioned and have communicated with the seller of the Porto Rico cap over a year ago when he first listed it. I asked him to provide some type of proof that the cap was Popeye related but he was not able to do so. Your suggestion about listing the color Popeye label is a novel idea, but because its just a photo copy from a book that I enlarged and filled in with colored pencils, I wouldn't feel right listing it just as an experiment. If a genuine colored label ever does turn up on eBay, and described appropriately, I expect it would sell for a lot more than $20.00 and possibly for several hundred dollars if the right collectors saw it. The only known example of a paper label is a black and white image on page 454 of Allan Petretti's 2003 book "Soda Pop Collectibles Price Guide" Third Edition. And pictured next to it is the Porto Kola label, which are the only known examples of either label that I am aware of. Petretti list the value of the labels at $8.00 each. As for the wording on the Popeye label, I'm certain it does not have "King Features" on it but does have information similar to what's on the bottle cap such as "Less Than 1/2 Of 1% Benzoate Of Soda", etc. And for those who might think there is little or no connection between the Popeye label, bottle cap, and my glossy paper sign, I suggest taking a close look at the sailing schooner on all three items and you will see that the images of the schooner are almost identical. I believe the similarity to be more than just a coincidence.   Here are all three of them again for comparison, with the bottle from the glossy paper sign being cropped for easier viewing ... 1. Label2. Cap3. Cropped bottle


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Regarding the King Features copyright dates on various Popeye items, some of the toys that Popeye experts claim are from the 1930s and 1940s have the 1929 copyright on them, so there doesn't appear to be any consistency there. The only consistency I have seen is with newspaper comic strips, comic books, story books, and other "printed/published" material. Hence, it is inconclusive if the COPR 1929 on my glossy paper sign and some of the cardboard signs is referring to Popeye's introduction or the year these items were printed/published. Because I am currently of the opinion that the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company was established in the "early 1920s," which is what the granddaughter, Sherry, claims, then there is still a remote possibility that my paper sign was produced in 1929.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Just for the fun of it, check out these near-mint Popeye items. Click on the individual images for more info about each item. The prices they sold for will "Blow You Down"  http://grandoldtoys.com/toydb_Results.php?S_name=popeye&S_category=&S_mfg=&S_keywords=&Search.x=37&Search.y=10


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S.                                                  Where the granddaughter, Sherry, said ...                                "It was first named Soda Mash and located in South Philidelphia." I suspect she incorrectly used the word "Mash" and that if such a product ever existed that the proper word was ...                                                                       *"Smash"*                         ... such as in "Cherry Smash" that was a popular brand in the 1920s and later.


----------



## 2find4me

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Searching around for Porto Ricoorto Rico Blue ACL 7 oz (I'm assuming cap is not original) eBay Sold for $12.95Porto Rico Book Cover (Showing flavors Orange Blossom & Black Cherry) eBay Sold for $10.80Porto Rico Red ACL 12 oz, eBay Sold for $9.99Porto Rico Blue ACL 12 oz, eBay Sold for $9.99(1949) Porto Rico Red/White/Green ACL 10 oz, eBay Sold for $7.Porto Rico Orange Blossom Blue ACL 16 oz, eBay Sold for $39.98 Best Offer Accepted. Porto Rico Orange Paint (Orange Blossom) 24-Slot Wooden Crate Worthpoint.Two different Porto Rico Bottle Openers #1 & #2, worthpoint.(1953) Porto Rico Red/White/Green ACL 10 oz, Worthpoint.(1961) Porto Rico Blue ACL 7 oz, Worhtpoint.(1964) Porto Rico Blue ACL 7 oz, Worthpoint.(Variant #1) Porto Rico Fruit Beverages Tin Sign (11"x23"), Worthpoint.(Variant #2) Porto Rico Fruit Beverage 5c Sign (13 1/2"x19 3/4"), Worthpoint.Porto Rico Orange Blossom Sign w/ Interesting Bottle, Worthpoint.Porto Rico Cream Soda Cap, Worthpoint.Porto Rico Orange Blossom Soda Cap, Worthpoint.Port Rico Fruit Beverages Soda Cap (Black & Red), Worthpoint.Porto Rico "Golden Slipper Beverages" 7 oz, Worthpoint.Porto Rico "Tas-Tee Cola" 16 oz, Worthpoint. Paper Label? Textured Porto Rico Pale Dry Co. Stubby, LINK.Porto Rico Company photographs, signs, & labels by Bob [] LINK. Includes Followingorto Rico Sparkling Club Soda 30 oz. Paper Label, LINK.Porto Rico Fruit Beverages Blue & Red/Orange Paint Wooden Crate, LINK.Porto Rico Orange Blossom 5c Door Tin Sign, LINK.Porto Rico Beverages Orange/Dark Green/White ACL 10 oz Textured, LINK. Porto Rico & Popeye Album by Bob, LINK. Includingorto Rico Porto-Kola Paper Label, LINK. Porto Rico Philadelphia Speaks Discussion, LINK. Porto Rico Beverages 1 Pint "Giant Size" Blue Paper Label, LINK.Porto Rico Draught Root Beer 30 oz Paper Label, LINK.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

2find4me Wow! You've been a busy beaver. Thanks for putting all of that together. Have you ever noticed that the Popeye signs and the Porto Kola paper label both use the word ...                                                                    *"TOPS"*                                                                   I wonder why?  1.  Sign2.  Label


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Reminder ...                                    The Porto Kola copyright name was registered in *1947*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Just for the record ...          I have found several non Popeye/Porto Rico brands of soda pop that used the wording ...                                             "*Tops 'em All / Tops Them All"*  Most, if not all of them, appear to be from the 1920s and 1930s, so it was not exclusive to either Popeye or to the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company. Other than on the signs, I cannot find a reference where Popeye ever said anything similar to ...                                                           "I Yam *Tops*"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

The only thing I was able to find are the lyrics to a song from the 1980 Robin Williams Popeye movie, which go ... And I yam what I yam what I yam and I yam what I yam and that's all that I yam 'cause I yam what I yamAnd I gots a lot of muskle and I only gots one eyeAnd I never hurts nobodys and I'll never tell a lie*Tops to me bottoms and me bottoms to me top* And that's the way it is 'till the day that I dropWhat am I?I yam what I yam!I yam what I yam what I yam what I yam what I yamI can open up an ocean I can take a lot of sailI can lose a lot of waters and I'll never have to bailOn the coast of Madagascar I used a blanket for a sailWhat am I?What am I?I yam what I yam!I'm Popeye, the sailorI'm Popeye, the sailor I'm Popeye, the sailorI yam what I yam and that's all that I yamI yam what I yam what I yam what I yamI'm Popeye the sailor man!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

My current area of research is to try and find the image of a Popeye "*schooner*" in the early comic strips, comic books, etc; that is identical or extremely similar to the schooners that appear on the signs, bottle label, and bottle cap. This won't be an easy search because there are thousands of comic strips to look at. But if I can find one that matches, it might shed some light on when and where the schooner images originated. Because the schooner images on the label, cap and sign are so similar, I'm thinking they have a similar origin.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

PS                            I just wanted to let you know the newspaper archives I'm subscribed to has ...                                                                           *11,011*                                                  ... Thimble Theater / Popeye comic strips


----------



## 2find4me

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

This one looks sort of close:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thought these were pretty cool. They are said to be from the 30's:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A little off topic, but this looks tasty:


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I haven't found a matching schooner/boat/ship yet, but I did find this that I thought was pretty cool ... (Lol)


----------



## 2find4me

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Wow Popeye even wishes you luck in finding his bottle, I think this is by far the most concrete evidence we have proving the bottle exists. []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Finding comic strip illustrations of Popeye's ship is extremely time consuming, but it paid off with this one from *1940* and I will continue to search for others ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

And here's a partial image from *1930 *...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

And this one from 1950 after Popeye got his own comic strip that wasn't Thimble Theater ...  Which tells us that distant views of the ship were about the same from 1930 to 1950 and that the images on the bottle label, bottle cap, and sign, were likely influenced by these early illustrations but, unfortunately, do not pinpoint specific dates for those three items.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I especially like these color illustrations from ...                                                Popeye Comic Book #23  ~ January-March *1953* http://www.bigblogcomics.com/2011/03/book-review-popeye-great-comic-book.html Note: This link has the entire comic book and shows a lot of illustrations of Popeye's ship. If you click on one of the images and then place your cursor over the image and gently roll your mouse wheel, it will go from page to page without a lot of additional clicking. I call this a "mouse page turner."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Last but not least ...                                       My favorite from the same Popeye Comic #23 January-March *1953*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                        All things considered, I currently believe ...* *1. The Porto Rico Pale Dry Company attempted to produce a Popeye Tropical Beverage but for unknown reasons that "ship" failed to launch. * *2. The attempted launch took place in the 19??s* *                                                            (To be continued)*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Speaking of launching a boat, here's an oil-on-canvas painting I just completed with a handmade, solid oak frame. Its of a local dam/reservoir called Lake Morena that was completed in 1912 and one of a series of paintings I'm doing of the lake and selling. So if you don't hear from me for awhile, you'll know why. This particular painting took me about 80 hours to complete.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S.                             Here's a historical picture of the dam site construction as it appeared in 1910 ...


----------



## Nevadabottles

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

So is the Popeye soda bottle a myth?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				Nevadabottles said:
			
		

> So is the Popeye soda bottle a myth?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Porto Rico Soda was started in the early 1920's. It was first named Soda Mash and located in South Philidelphia.
> 
> My grandfather, Harry Cohen, started the business himself. He created all the formulas for the flavored soda. Was a brilliant man, never gone to college.
> 
> During the depression, he asked his brother to become a partner of the business. At that time, the name was changed to Porto Rico Soda and the company moved to Germantown Ave.



*                I wonder if this seltzer bottle is connected to the granddaughter's statements?*                                              A.  Notice the word "Smash" on the bottle                                             B.  Notice the name "Cohen on the bottle                                             C.  717 Snyder Ave is in south Philadelphia 
                         VINTAGE SELTZER BOTTLE YANKEE-SMASH COHEN THE BOTTLER

                                                             Description:

                                            Vintage clear glass seltzer bottle!
                                           The print on the side reads: Yankee-Smash Bott. W'ks.
                                           Cohen the Bottler Registered.
                                           717 Snyder Ave Philadelphia, PA.

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-seltzer-bottle-yankee-smash-83552308


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Here's another listing for the same/similar seltzer bottle ...                                  http://www.doublequicktime.com/item/description/id/99452288


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*  Yankee Smash Bottling Works*                                                           From a *1938 *Pennsylvania Directory                                                             Same name / Different address                                                                     ( 810 Snyder Ave )


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I also found this *1931 *directory listing for the Yankee Smash Bottling Works but was unable to pull up the actual page to copy/save like I did with the 1938 listing ...  Industrial Directory of the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania - Page 476 https://books.google.com/books?id=vlgmAQAAIAAJPennsylvania. Dept. of Internal Affairs. Bureau of Statistics*1938* - ?Snippet view - ?More editionsGirard Bottling Co Green, James A Gruber, Frank C Gruber Bottling Works Hillemann, Louis Holdway Bottling Works, Charles Hrobak Bottling Co Hub Ginger Ale Co Huber & Sons, J. Fred ... 4498 Livingston St. Yankee Smash Bottling Works. Industrial Directory of the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania https://books.google.com/books?id=OIO0AAAAMAAJ*1931* - ?Snippet view - ?More editions Prospect Bottling Co 507 Snyder Ave 507 Snyder Ave 1 Purity Bottling Works 603 Brown St 603 Brown St 2 Quaker City ... Jacob ' 921 N. 5th St 921 N. 5th St 22 Wszolek, Joseph 4565 Stiles St 4565 Stiles St Yankee Smash Bottling Works.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. If you open the two previous links you need to type Yankee Smash in the search box in order to open the listing. For some reason the 1931 listing is just off-page. If anyone can zero in on it, please post it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I thought this Porto Rico Beverage book cover was interesting and just purchased it on eBay. The seller had four of them originally and has one more available for a total of $15.80. I especially like it because it mentions a flavor of theirs that I never heard of called ...                                                                 *Wishniak Black Cherry*                              On the left side panel it has a list of U.S. Presidents with the last one being ...                                                             *Harry S. Truman  ~  1945* *http://www.ebay.com/itm/PORTO-RICO-BEVERAGES-BOOK-COVER-MINT-/191466512717?hash=item2c944b214d*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. During the five years I have been researching Porto Rico Beverages I have never come across one of the book covers, not even a picture of one, and suspect they are quite rare. Get the last one while you can!  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                   1953 *Porto Rico Pale Dry Copyright for *Black Cherry Wishniak*                                              (Notice the name *Morris J. Cohen *at the bottom)                                                                           ~ * ~                                                                                                 What the heck does "Wishniak" mean?                          http://www.myspeakerscorner.com/forum/spawn.php?qv=1&fn=2&tid=46209


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I suspect this 1948 article I posted earlier contains a typo and the name *N. J. Cohen* is actually ...                                                                         *M*orris *J. Cohen*


----------



## 2find4me

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> P.S. During the five years I have been researching Porto Rico Beverages I have never come across one of the book covers, not even a picture of one, and suspect they are quite rare. Get the last one while you can!  []



Did you see the one I posted in my big research post? I don't blame you if you didn't lol. Wishniak is a strange flavor name


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Just for the record ...                              Here's the full text for the 1953 Wishniak copyright I posted earlier           ( Notice the *5Sep51 *which is another copyright reference of some sort for September 5, 1951 )  _PORTO RICO PALE DRY_ COMPANY. © _Porto Rico_ dietetic beverage Cola, Concord de-lite, root beer, _black cherry wishniak_, _pale dry_ ginger ale. Labels. Appl. author: Morris J. Cohen. © 5Sep5l, KK100,67.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Did you see the one I posted in my big research post? I don't blame you if you didn't lol.[/quote]

 No, I don't recall seeing it. What Page and Post Number?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> *About the soda's 1929 copyright date. 1929 was the first year of Popeye's appearance in the comic strips. Throughout the 30s, numerous Popeye toys, games, books, etc. continued to display the original 1929 copyright on them, regardless of what year in the 30s they actually first came out. But I can't recall (by memory anyway) a single King Features Syndicate licensed Popeye product manufactured after 1939 that carried the 1929 copyright.  This makes for a pretty strong case that the soda was made sometime in the 1930s.*



 Above is part of a message I received from Popeye collector Bruce Schultz in October of 2010. Its from Page 6, Post #116 of this thread. I thought it would help shed some light on what I was saying recently about various Popeye copyright dates. Especially notice what he said regarding 1939


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				2find4me said:
			
		

> Searching around for Porto Ricoorto Rico Blue ACL 7 oz (I'm assuming cap is not original) eBay Sold for $12.95Porto Rico Book Cover (Showing flavors Orange Blossom & Black Cherry) eBay Sold for $10.80Porto Rico Red ACL 12 oz, eBay Sold for $9.99Porto Rico Blue ACL 12 oz, eBay Sold for $9.99(1949) Porto Rico Red/White/Green ACL 10 oz, eBay Sold for $7.Porto Rico Orange Blossom Blue ACL 16 oz, eBay Sold for $39.98 Best Offer Accepted. Porto Rico Orange Paint (Orange Blossom) 24-Slot Wooden Crate Worthpoint.Two different Porto Rico Bottle Openers #1 & #2, worthpoint.(1953) Porto Rico Red/White/Green ACL 10 oz, Worthpoint.(1961) Porto Rico Blue ACL 7 oz, Worhtpoint.(1964) Porto Rico Blue ACL 7 oz, Worthpoint.(Variant #1) Porto Rico Fruit Beverages Tin Sign (11"x23"), Worthpoint.(Variant #2) Porto Rico Fruit Beverage 5c Sign (13 1/2"x19 3/4"), Worthpoint.Porto Rico Orange Blossom Sign w/ Interesting Bottle, Worthpoint.Porto Rico Cream Soda Cap, Worthpoint.Porto Rico Orange Blossom Soda Cap, Worthpoint.Port Rico Fruit Beverages Soda Cap (Black & Red), Worthpoint.Porto Rico "Golden Slipper Beverages" 7 oz, Worthpoint.Porto Rico "Tas-Tee Cola" 16 oz, Worthpoint. Paper Label? Textured Porto Rico Pale Dry Co. Stubby, LINK.Porto Rico Company photographs, signs, & labels by Bob [] LINK. Includes Followingorto Rico Sparkling Club Soda 30 oz. Paper Label, LINK.Porto Rico Fruit Beverages Blue & Red/Orange Paint Wooden Crate, LINK.Porto Rico Orange Blossom 5c Door Tin Sign, LINK.Porto Rico Beverages Orange/Dark Green/White ACL 10 oz Textured, LINK. Porto Rico & Popeye Album by Bob, LINK. Includingorto Rico Porto-Kola Paper Label, LINK. Porto Rico Philadelphia Speaks Discussion, LINK. Porto Rico Beverages 1 Pint "Giant Size" Blue Paper Label, LINK.Porto Rico Draught Root Beer 30 oz Paper Label, LINK.



*2find4me / Sharon* *I apologize and stand corrected regarding your extensive research that I said I don't recall seeing. Of course I saw it and even opened every link. In fact, it was your link that led me to the Porto Rico book cover. When I said I had never seen one of the book covers before, I meant during the past five years and not the one's you found on eBay.  The time you spent on finding all of that stuff is to be commended and is very much appreciated. I should have acknowledged it was you where I found the eBay source and do so now with appreciation. * *Respectfully, * *Bob *


----------



## 2find4me

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Its all good, glad I could help out a bit.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                                  ~ TO SUMMARIZE ~*

 After five years of research by myself and numerous others, I feel this discussion boils down to four primary questions, which are ...

1.  Was there ever a Popeye Tropical Beverage?

2.  How do we explain the existence of the Popeye Tropical Beverage paper label by the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania?

3.  How do we explain the existence of the unused Popeye bottle cap owned by Popeye collector Bruce Shults?

4.  How do we explain the existence of the various Drink Popeye cardboard signs and my paper sign that I had examined and deemed as 1930s original?

As much as I wish I could answer even one of these questions, with bona fide documentation to support it, the truth is, other than a lot of speculation by myself and others, there is no bona fide documented proof to support that such a soft drink ever existed. Nor is there any bona fide documented proof to support that the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company ever attempted to acquire the rights to use Popeye to promote a soft drink. The general consensus seems to be that if the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company attempted to or did acquire the rights to use Popeye to promote a soft drink, that it occurred in either the 1930s or 1940s. 

Having reread all 27 pages of this thread, the one thing that stands out more than any other for me is the information regarding the Pepsi Cola Company's attempt to purchase the rights to use Popeye in 1939, but then decided against it because the Pepsi Cola Company either did not want to pay the asked amount or else just couldn't afford it, with most accounts stating they couldn't afford it because of a limited advertising budget. (By doing a simple Google search there are ample references that discuss the attempt by the Pepsi Cola Company to purchase the rights to use Popeye in their advertising in 1939).

                                    The long story short, and question numero uno for me is ...

*If the Pepsi Cola Company couldn't afford to acquire the rights to use Popeye, then how could a somewhat small bottler located in Philadelphia possibly afford it either?*

 Which raises the question again about the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company paper Popeye label. Why would they produce a paper label, and possibly signs and bottle caps, prior to acquiring the rights to use Popeye? Did they assume in advance that the rights would be acquired but jumped the gun by producing a variety of promotional items? Or is there some other explanation? I wish I knew the answers to these questions, but the truth is, I don't! But that doesn't mean the answers won't be found someday. If answers do exist, I expect they will be eventually be found in a Philadelphia library or in one of several Philadelphia public records archives. Unfortunately, the newspaper archives I'm subscribed to do not include any Philadelphia newspapers. But those newspapers no doubt exist if we can just find a volunteer to search them out in Philadelphia.

For starters, here is a copy/pasted account, which is one of many I found on Google regarding Pepsi Cola's attempt to purchase the rights to use Popeye ...

"When a Pepsi collector finds anything Pepsi and Pete that is original and not a reproduction it is like finding the Holy Grail. When the 12 ounce bottle was introduced it resulted in Pepsi Cola becoming a major participant in consumer advertising.  Almost overnight, the Pepsi Cola Company had to develop a new and better advertising campaign.  One of the most popular ideas was to use a cartoon character from the Sunday funnies. The first thought was to buy the rights to Popeye the Sailor Man and have him drink Pepsi instead of a can a spinach. This proved to be too costly for the Pepsi Cola Company. Pepsi decided to create their own cartoon character. After many ideas were talked about, Pepsi decided on two Keystone Cop-style characters. Walter Mack was the president of the Pepsi-Cola Company at this time. He said they should be named Pepsi and Pete. So, in the fall of 1939, Pepsi and Pete made their premier appearance in magazine and newspaper ads. From 1939 until 1951, Pepsi and Pete were featured in the comic section of the Sunday newspapers around the country. Various artists were used to draw Pepsi and Pete, including one of the most famous artist, Rube Goldburg. The popularity of Pepsi and Pete brought about a greater usage of the Pepsi-Cola cops in magazine advertising, point of purchase materials, give-away novelties, and even an animated commercial shown at movie theaters during intermission. Today Pepsi and Pete memorabilia is at the top of the wish list for many Pepsi Collectors. Pepsi and Pete memorabilia is commanding top dollar for anything bearing the likeness of these two loveable characters."


The first attachment is just a sampling of the information that pertains to Pepsi Cola's attempt to purchase the rights to use the Popeye name, plus a couple that relate to "Pepsi and Pete" 

1.  From a Pepsi Cola collectors book
2.  From the Carroll Daily Herald ~ Carroll, Iowa ~ October 3, *1939 *(Part 1)
3.  (Part 2)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

As near as I can determine, this is the first newspaper appearance of Pepsi and Pete that was published in numerous newspapers, with this particular one being from ...                                     The News-Palladium ~ Benton Harbor, Michigan ~ September 26, *1939*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

~  *INCONCLUSIVE CONCLUSION*  ~ *I can only speak for myself when I say my current opinion is that the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company attempted to purchase the rights to use the Popeye name in order to promote their "Popeye Tropical Beverage" and for some unknown reason even went so far as to produce a variety of promotional items such as a paper label, bottle cap, and various signs in advance of securing those rights, but then ditched the idea when the final negotiations game to a head and they realized they could not afford it. Hence, the promotional items were either destroyed or produced in such limited quantities that only a few of them remain in existence today. That's my story and I'm sticking to it until something can be found to refute it. []*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                                       In Search of ...* Someone who lives in or near Philadelphia who is willing to visit Philadelphia libraries and other public records archives and see if they can find any information pertaining to Popeye Tropical Beverage and/or any connection whatsoever with Popeye and the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company. Should such a volunteer ever come forth, it might solve this mystery once and for all. Thanks in advance to the individual who responds to this request now or in the future. But please don't take too long because a lot of us old time bottle collectors are gettin' kinda old. (Lol) []


----------



## CreekWalker

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Excellent research, on the Popeye bottle and other articles with Popeyes image!  Hope some one can do the foot work to finish up on this!


----------



## 2find4me

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Maybe they created a prototype Popeye bottle as well to go along with the cap and label? I sure hope they did, but I can only wish


----------



## CreekWalker

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I've seen the Popeye signs in the antique malls since the late nineties and in Cracker Barrell restaurants, here in the south. I always thought they are fake , and not a reproduction!  But this post has changed my mine. However, I'll looked in Ant. Malls in KY , MS, TN, MO, Ala. and AR, TX, Fl , and I spent hours searching , digging, and look at bottles of every description. Not a sign of Popeye , except on canned greens. This is sorta like big foot, and alien sightings. Scant evidence , but very little proof of the bottles existence . I feel one will pop up, the owner will google it, and end up here! In 1982 , I read about a local hutch , in Carlos Selari's bottle price guide, it is the first known soda bottle , in my hometown , well documented , yet local collectors heard of it , but never saw one. After 23 years , I dug one, less than a year later , I found another! Sometimes that's how it happens. Maybe it will for you!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

2find4me and CreekWalker: Thanks for the interest and support. 1. My paper sign  2. Here for the first time is the certificate I received when I had my paper sign examined. I intentionally blocked out the address and phone number of the individual to protect his privacy. When I had it examined I left it with Scott for a couple of hours and then went back and got it. Prior to his examining it I did not provide him with any information and just let it be examined based upon its own merit. After receiving the certificate Scott told me he was tempted to date it circa 1930s and leave out the 1940s part because he was confident it would test 1930s. He said in order to narrow it down more precisely that he would need to do a forensic test on the paper and ink, which would cost considerably more than what I had already paid. He assured me that I could take it to a hundred appraisers and that the results would be the same in that it was 1930s or early 1940s at the latest. He also told me that when he signed his name to something that he was putting his reputation on the line and would back up his evaluation 100% if anyone ever challenged it. 3. Where it says on the bottom "WATCH IN YOUR LOCAL STORE FOR THIS DRINK WILL BE HERE SOON" is quite possibly the best piece of evidence we have that indicates the drink had not been marketed yet and could even be an indication that negotiations were still being conducted to secure the rights, but for reasons unknown were never granted in order to legally market the drink.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                                       ~ FOR SALE* ~ My Popeye sign, with original evaluation certificate, is for sale @ best offer of $1,000 or more. I will only consider offers at a minimum of $1,000. This amount might be considerably more than some individuals think its worth, but because I really don't want to sell it, I will let it go at this amount to compensate for the seller's remorse I am having even as I write this. Because Bruce Shults declined my offer of $500 for his Popeye bottle cap several years ago, I feel my sign is at least in the same league as the cap and worth just as much if not more. Notice the amount that Ted Hank assigned to a Popeye cardboard sign, which is pictured in one of his books titled ...                                                     Hake's Guide To Comic Character Collectibles                                                                      Copyright 1993                                                                          Page 130                                           Plus the cardboard sign pictured in B. J. Summers book ...                                                             Collectible Soda Pop Memorabilia                                                                      Copyright 2004                                                                          Page 175 If interested in making an offer, please PM me for details. If no offers are received in the next few months I plan to have the paper and ink tested forensically. But because that will cost in the neighborhood of $200, the price after its tested could go up accordingly. Note:  If not interested, please do not criticize my asking price. There just might be a Popeye or soda collector out there who would gladly pay the asked for amount. [Attachments] 1. From Hake's 1993 book 2. From B. J. Summers 2004 book


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S.                                        No "Wimpy offers" allowed if interested in my sign ... []


----------



## CreekWalker

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Haha!  Wimpy alway said he would "gladly pay you Tuesday"!  So No  offers on Tuesday either!  Because Tuesday never comes ! Good luck.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I sent the following message to KING FEATURES via their current homepage ... For the past five years I have been researching the possible existence of a brand of soft drink called POPEYE TROPICAL BEVERAGE. The evidence to support its possible existence are a paper label designed for a bottle with a sailing schooner on it; a bottle cap with the same sailing schooner; and a glossy paper advertising sign that I own which says Drink Popeye and shows Popeye holding two soda bottles. I had this glossy paper sign examined by a paper expert and he said it was made sometime in the late 1930s or early 1940s. On the bottom of the bottle label is PORTO RICO PALE DRY CO., PHILADELPHIA, PA. which I have researched and was owned by brothers Morris and Harry Cohen. On the bottom of my glossy paper sign it has COPR. 1929 KING FEATURES SYNDICATE INC.  I am wondering if there are any records in your archives that will shed some light on these mystery items and possibly explain there origin and whether the Porto Rico Pale Dry Co. ever attempted to or did produce a Popeye soft drink in the 1930s or 1940s?  Any information you can provide me with regarding this will be very much appreciated by not only myself, but by collectors worldwide. Thank you in advance for your time and interest.


----------



## iggyworf

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I've been keeping tabs on this thread. Let's hope they have some answers for us! By the way, nice painting Bob!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

iggy: Thanks for complimenting my painting. I'm just now getting back into it and the local response has been favorable. By the way, the email I sent King Features yesterday did not allow picture attachments, but just this morning I found one that did. So I sent them several pictures plus this revised message ...   
To Whom It May Concern:

Yesterday, I sent a similar message as the one below to the contact that appears on King Features homepage. However, that contact did not include the option to attach pictures, so I am resending it because I just discovered this address where I can. If possible, please forward this message to the appropriate department. Thank you.     


For the past five years I have been researching the possible existence of a brand of soft drink called POPEYE TROPICAL BEVERAGE. The evidence to support its possible existence are a paper label designed for a bottle with the image of a sailing schooner and the word Popeye on it. There's also a bottle cap with the same sailing schooner and the word Popeye. Additionally, there is a glossy paper advertising sign that I own which says Drink Popeye and shows Popeye holding two soda bottles. The glossy paper sign measures approximately 12" high by 6" wide. I had this glossy paper sign examined by a paper expert and he provided me with certification that said it was made sometime in the late 1930s or early 1940s. Printed on the bottom of the bottle label is PORTO RICO PALE DRY CO., PHILADELPHIA, PA., which I have researched and was owned by brothers Morris and Harry Cohen. On the bottom of my glossy paper sign it has COPR. 1929 KING FEATURES SYNDICATE INC. I'm wondering if there are any records in your archives that will shed some light on these mystery items and possibly explain their origin and whether the Porto Rico Pale Dry CO. ever attempted to or possibly did produce a Popeye soft drink in the 1930s or 1940s? I have searched various sources but as yet cannot find any references other than the three items mentioned above in connection with a POPEYE TROPICAL BEVERAGE soft drink. This topic has been discussed on numerous collector forums over the years but to date no one seems to know the answers. The tin signs that appear on eBay from time to time, which were made by the AAA Company, are obvious fantasy/fakes and seem to have been copied from signs such as my glossy paper example. Speculation suggest the PORTO RICO PALE DRY COMPANY attempted to purchase the rights to use Popeye for their soft drink but for reasons unknown never did.  Any information you can provide me with regarding this will be very much appreciated by not only myself, but by Popeye and soda pop collectors worldwide.

[Attachments]

1.  My glossy paper sign (Tested as original paper from the 1930s-40s)
2.  Paper bottle label (From a collectors book in black & white but no doubt was colored)
3.  Unused bottle cap
4.  Cardboard sign of questionable origin that might be a fake

Note:  The bottle label and bottle cap shown here are the only known examples. As for the glossy paper sign, I have only seen one other example like it. The Popeye cardboard signs that have been found are of questionable origin.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I haven't heard back from King Features yet, which might be good news because they could easily have sent me a reply by now saying they had no information. So I'm hoping the delay means that someone is looking into it. If/when I hear from them I will post what they have to say.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I'm doing a little research on the ancestry of Harry Cohen and Morris Cohen to see if I can determine exactly when they began their bottling operation. So far I found this *1930 *U.S. Census for Harry showing he was a soft drink manufacture at the time, which was one year after Popeye's first appearance in 1929. *Harry Cohen / 1930 U.S. Census *Born in Rumania in 1891Immigrated to the United States with parents in 1895 at age 4Was 38 years old at time of CensusWas 28 years old when married in 1920Wife:  Sara/Sarah age 32Daughter: Gertrude age 13Daughter: Irma age 9Son: Leroy age 3Residential address: 6645 18th Street Philadelphia. Pennsylvania  [Attachments] 1.  Entire 1930 U.S. Census document2.  Cropped portion for entire family3.  Cropped portion with *Mfg. Soft Drinks*  (To be continued)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

2014 obituary for son Leroy Cohen which shows he worked for the family business Porto Rico Pale Dry Co. http://articles.philly.com/2014-02-20/news/47493543_1_warminster-cessna-canon


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Because census records are every ten years I'm having difficulty narrowing down some of the information for Harry and Morris Cohen and exactly when they teamed up. For example, the 1920 Census does not show either of them being in the soft drink business at that time. So it was possibly in the mid 1920s, between census counts, when Harry started in the soft drink business, which is what Harry's granddaughter, Jenny, stated in her account. The following is the only pertinent information I have found so far for Morris J Cohen, which is his 1942 draft registration showing he was employed by Porto Rico Beverages at the time ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I thought these 1942 draft registrations for Harry and Morris were kind of interesting                                                                                Notice ... 1.  They both registered on the same day, April 27, 19422.  But registered in different cities, which were on opposite sides of the state3.  Harry registered in Philadelphia4.  Morris registered in Pittsburgh                                                                  Also notice the birth dates ...  1.  Harry: July 20, 18922.  Morris: December 25, 1892 Because they could not have been born five months apart, one of them is a typo. Everything I've seen so far shows that Harry was born in 1891 and Morris in 1892. I'm guessing the cards were filled out by the draft board and then signed by the registrant. But its funny that Harry did not notice the wrong birth year when he signed it.                                                                          Also notice ...  1.  Harry was "Self" employed (Owner ?)2.  Morris was an employee (Non Owner ?)  [Attachments] 1.  Harry2.  Morris (Continued on next page)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

1.  Harry ~ Registered April 27, 1942 ~ Philadelphia2.  Morris ~ Registered April 27, 1942 ~ Pittsburgh


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. If nothing else, we now have confirmation that Harry Cohen was a soft drink manufacture in Philadelphia at least as early as ...                                                                          *1930*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Additionally ... We also have confirmation that the Porto Rico Pale Dry Co. / Porto Rico Beverages was located at 1918 Germantown Ave. at least as early as ...                                                                     *1942*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

It has taken me most of the day to sort through this stuff, but at least I'm making some progress The attached are naturalization documents for Harry Cohen dated 1923 and 1924. Notice on the left side that a page overlays another page. The top page on the left side is a Declaration Of Intention and dated 1923. Notice Harry's occupation in 1923 shows "Barber Supplies." Now notice the top of the right page, dated 1924, where it shows Harry's occupation as a "Soft Drink Mfg."  This should confirm that Harry Cohen began his Philadelphia bottling operation in ...                                                                         *1924* [Attachments] 1.  1923-1924 Documents2.  Cropped portion showing "Soft Drink Mfg."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*            Which also confirms Harry's granddaughter's (Sherry) statements from Page 21 ...*


			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Porto Rico Soda was started in the early 1920's. It was first named Soda Mash and located in South Philidelphia.
> 
> My grandfather, Harry Cohen, started the business himself. He created all the formulas for the flavored soda. Was a brilliant man, never gone to college.
> 
> During the depression, he asked his brother to become a partner of the business. At that time, the name was changed to Porto Rico Soda and the company moved to Germantown Ave.
> 
> There was no relation to Peurto Rico, the county. I believe he chose the name because that country produced many fruits and his soda was mainly fruit flavors.
> 
> Porto Rico was second to the largest flavor soda manufacturer, Franks.
> 
> In the mid 50's my grandfather had a serious heat condition and was advised to retire so he sold his shares of the company to his brother, his partner and retired. He was about 62 yrs old at that time and lived only to 72 yrs of age. He and his immediate family grew up in East Oak Lane. Later on, my grandparents moved to Elkins Park . My grandmother lived to 96 years of age.
> 
> The company was known for all the fruit flavors, not just "Orange Blossom". Vintage Grape was also a popular flavor. We always had a lot of soda in our house and because of that I stopped drinking milk at age 5, not good.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                                   Major Correction* The "Declaration Of Intention" document is dated* 1918 *and not 1923. 1918 is when Harry first filed for naturalization, which was finally issued to him six years later on May 1, 1924. At the top of the left page and bottom of the right page is where I got the December 13, 1923 dates. So it was in *1923 *when Harry was a soft drink manufacture. However, that doesn't necessarily indicate a start date, which actually could have been a little earlier. But all things considered, 1923 is good enough for me.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                                   In other words ...* Harry Cohen became a soft drink manufacture sometime between September 26, 1918 and December 13, 1923                                                     September 26, 1918 = Barber Supply                                              December 13, 1923 = Soft Drink Manufacturer


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Here's Harry's WWI draft registration cards dated *June 5, 1917* and show his occupation as "Barber Supply"


----------



## CreekWalker

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Great research , keep it coming! When I find one, I'll want to know all about it! Thanks.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I made an interesting but confusing discovery ... On Harry Cohen's 1913 and 1923 naturalization documents it says he immigrated to the United States on a ship called the *Utopia *which departed from Rotterdam, Holland in 1902-1903. (The 1913 document says 1903 but the 1923 document says 1902). But regardless of the exact year he immigrated, the most confusing part of all is that the Utopia sank in Gibraltar bay in 1891. I searched for other ships by that name but could not find a single one, and I don't think it was a custom then or now to name a ship after one that sank and lost about 500 of the 800+ passengers. As far as I know they did not do that with the Titanic that sank in 1912 or the Lusitania that sank in 1915. So I don't know what to make of it unless someone made a huge mistake or else just pulled the name Utopia out of a hat for some unknown reason. Here's a link to the 1891 Utopia sinking, and is the only illustration I could find of the ship, a picture of which is attached below ...                  http://gibraltar-intro.blogspot.com/2013/02/1891-utopia-hand-inside-sea-bream-juan.html [Attachments] 1.  1913 Cohen document showing "Utopia"2.  1923 Cohen document showing "Utopia"3.  Illustration of Utopia ship from link                           Hmmm, is it just me or does the Utopia look a little bit like Popeye's schooner?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Just for the fun of it ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                                       ~  Cohen Update*  ~                                                                          Long story short ... 1.  As it turns out, there was another ship called the "Utopia"  In fact, it was operated by Anchor Lines, which was the same shipping line that built the original Utopia that sank in 1891. The newspaper snippet below is just one of several references I have seen for it. So I guess they did name other ships after those that sank. Who knew? 2.  As for Morris Cohen (Harry's younger brother) he also immigrated to the United States in 1903, but came over on a different Anchor Lines ship called the "Ethiopia"  He also came over at a slightly different time. Harry arrived in New York on or about March 30, 1903, whereas Morris arrived in New York on or about March 25, 1903. But why the came over on different ships at different times, we will likely never know. 3.  As it turns out, there was another, older brother named Louis who immigrated to the U.S. in 1899 and apparently where Harry and Morris stayed for a time. It was Louis who had the Barber Supply that Harry worked for in 1917. 4.  When Morris initially filed for naturalization in 1911, his occupation is shown as "Suspender Maker" 5.  I have some more research do on Morris and am currently having a problem narrowing down exactly when he hooked up with Harry in the soft drink business, but its starting to look as if it was in the late 1930s or early 1940s, with 1942 being the earliest reference I have found so far. 6.  As far as all of this immigrant ship stuff is concerned, I can't help but wonder if Harry had a fascination with ships, which, in part, might explain the sailing schooner on the Popeye bottle label and bottle cap? Harry was about 12 years old when he crossed the Atlantic on the Utopia, which must have been quite an adventure for him and possibly left some lasting impressions. Who knows? [Attachments] 1. Newspaper snippet with "Utopia" reference from ...The Pittsburgh Daily Headlight ~ Pittsburgh, Kansas ~ February 23, *1901*   2. *Morris* Cohen's naturalization documents 3. Illustration of "Ethiopia" immigrant ship that Morris came to America aboard


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. Here's another ship I came across called the "Utopia" but I don't know much about it yet other than its not the Utopia that sank in 1891, nor the Utopia that Harry was on ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Here's the link where I found the picture of the Utopia ship I just posted. Maybe someone can make sense of it. Scroll to Part 13                                         http://www.old-kirkcudbright.net/pages/scaur2.asp


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I'm giving up on trying to find anything more about Morris Cohen. I can't seem to find anything concrete for him during the 1920s and 1930s other than he might have lived in New York as a clothing manufacture. The only other thing of interest I found was for Harry and Morris' mother whose name is listed as "Blima" Cohen (which could have been a nickname), and was born in Romania in 1845. She is listed as having immigrated to the U.S. in 1903 (probably with one of the boys) and was widowed. I have not come across a name or anything else for the father, but it appears he probably died in Romania sometime prior to 1903. Still no word from King Features, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. In the meantime I'm working on a timeline for everything I've found so far and hope to have it completed and posted in the next couple of days. I've got to get this stuff organized before my head implodes!  [&:] I yam what I yam an' that's all that I yam Sodapop*eye*bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I decided not to wait and here's what I put together so far ...                   

*[font="comic sans ms,sans-serif"]TIMELINE[/font]*

*                        PORTO RICO PALE DRY CO. / PORTO RICO FRUIT BEVERAGES *

*                                                 HARRY COHEN & MORRIS COHEN*

*                                                 PHILADELPHIA, PENNSYLVANIA*

*                                                         (Subject to Revision)*



*1845:  *Blima Cohen born in Romania (Mother)
*1891:  *Harry Cohen born in Romania (Son)
*1892:  *Morris Cohen born in Romania (Son)
*1903:  *Blima, Harry, and Morris Cohen immigrate to U.S.
*1910:  *Blima Cohen listed as widowed
*1911:  *Morris applies for U.S. citizenship - Suspender Maker - Age 20
*1914:  *Morris granted U.S. citizenship - Age 23
*1917:  *Harry employed as Barber Supplies (WWI Draft Card) - Age 26
*1918:  *Harry applies for U.S. citizenship - Barber Supply - Age 27
*1923:  *Harry granted U.S. citizenship - Soft Drink Manufacturer - Age 32
*1927:  *Harry's son Leroy is born
*1929:  *Popeye introduced in Thimble Theater comic strip
*1930:  *Harry listed in U.S. Census as Manufacture of Soft Drinks - Age 38
*1940:  *Harry listed in U.S. Census as Manufacturer of Soft Drinks - Age 48
*1942:  *Morris employed by Porto Rico Beverages (WWII Draft Card)
*1940s-50s-60s:  *Porto Rico Beverage Company in operation (I'm not sure when they ceased operating)
*2014:  *Leroy Cohen dies at age 86 - Obituary indicates he worked for Porto Rico Beverage Co. in the 1950s


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. I forgot to include a *1910* listing for the older brother Louis/Lewis Cohen that shows his occupation at the time as a ...                                                                *"Peddler - Barber Supplies"* But I'm not sure if "Peddler" means he owned a company or sold door-to-door. Harry either worked with or for Louis in 1917-18 and possibly even as late as 1923 when Harry was listed as a soft drink manufacturer.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Surely this is just a coincidence - or is it? Remember the illustration I posted of Popeye's schooner from Thimble Theater?  Well, here it is again. But this time notice where it refers the land of "*NEUTOPIA*"  And if we eliminate the "*NE*" we have "*UTOPIA*"  which, as we know, was the name of the ship that Harry Cohen came to America on in 1903. The land of Neutopia is referred to numerous times in the Popeye comic strips and comic books. I wonder if Harry was a Popeye fan and read his comics? If so, he surely would have recognized the similarity between the words Neutopia and Utopia. So many question and so few answers! [Attachments] 1.  The Gaffney Ledger ~ Gaffney, South Carolina ~ January 27, 19402.  The Evening News ~ Harrisburg, Pennsylvania ~ September 18, 1939 [attachment=Popeye Neutopia Ga...940 (1200x633).jpg] [attachment=Popeye Neutopia Ev...939 (1200x308).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Surely this is just a coincidence - or is it? This bottle is currently on eBay and I seriously considered buying it but decided not to. However, I did contact the seller and asked if there were any numbers, letters or symbols embossed on the base. I will let you know what he has to say just as soon as I hear from him. The bottle style appears to be from the 1920s-30s-40s, but because I am not familiar with soda bottles from Puerto Rico, I can't say for certain. Hopefully the seller will shed some light on this aspect. Who knows, maybe one of the Cohen brothers traveled to Puerto Rico at some point, drank one of these sodas, and thought "Hmmm, this gives me an idea."  Even though the chances are slim to none of there being a connection between this bottle and Popeye / Porto Rico Pale Dry Company, ya can't deny the bottle is embossed with ... *[font="comic sans ms,sans-serif"]                                  Tropical[/font]**[font="comic sans ms,sans-serif"]                                 Beverages[/font]* http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-EMBOSSED-SODA-BOTTLE-TROPICAL-BEVERAGES-PUERTO-RICO-/321742397356  [attachment=Puerto Rico Tropic...ttle eBay 2015.jpg] [attachment=Popeye Soda Bottle Paper Label.jpg]


----------



## acls

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I think you should call the person my lead gave you who owned a Popeye bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				acls said:
			
		

> I think you should call the person my lead gave you who owned a Popeye bottle.




 acls / Matt Please refresh my memory. I don't recall the "lead" you are referring to. Thanks Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I can use some help on this one. Its from a 1910 Census for Harry Cohen but I cannot decipher what type of factory "maker" he was. It appears to start with a *P *and ends with a *k*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Could it be ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Speaking of the *1910* Census ... 1.  Entire Document2.  Portion showing older brother Lewis; Lewis' wife and children; Mother Blima; Brothers Harry and Morris The address is listed as *920 Pennsylvania Avenue, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. * Which is in north Philadelphia where they apparently all lived together in one house. [attachment=Cohen 1910 Census (2) (1024x641).jpg] [attachment=Cohen 1910 Census (1024x102).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

This is Morris' *1911 *application for citizenship and shows ...                                                         1. 920 Pennsylvania Avenue                                                        2. Suspender Maker                       (The birthdate Feb 10, 1891 is incorrect - Morris was born on December 25, 1892) Note: The most difficult and time consuming aspect of searching ancestry documents is connecting the birthdates. Early documents are notorious for showing conflicting birthdates, which requires various other means of confirmation such as cross-checking addresses, etc; etc.


----------



## acls

There was a guy out of Nebraska who wrote the Soda Net about 20 years ago.  He had been to a Popeye's restaurant and saw a Popeye Pop soda bottle on display as a decoration.  He wrote to the magazine saying he had seen a Popeye Pop bottle and was wondering how common or rare they might be.  I IMed you his phone number.   You called him and he was able to provide you with the owner of the Popeye bottle's name.  You said you weren’t going to try to track him down because you didn’t consider it to be a promising lead.  After two years of research at that point I never understood why you wouldn’t track down a guy who owns a Popeye bottle.  I know cold calling strangers isn't fun, but after all the hours of time you have spent on this I was surprised that you did not. All of this started on the 4th post of this thread of the thread and picks back up on page 12.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Matt: This is from September 14, 2007 - Page 12 - Post #235 





			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Bongo ... which means bummer in California.
> 
> I just called all four of the Lincoln, NE Popeye's and every one of them thought I was some kind of crazy guy. One lady responded by saying, "Sir, I'm really busy right now and you'll have to call our corporate office about this. But I can tell you there is no Popeye soda bottle at this location." click/buzz ...
> 
> Anyway, I guess it was worth a shot. But definitely no Popeye bottle on display at the four locations I called. So now what am I supposed to do?
> 
> SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

And this is from September 16, 2007 - Page 13 - Post #245  





			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> acls ~
> 
> The guy called me back today and ...
> 
> 1. It was 19 years ago that he saw what he thought was a Popeye bottle at a Popeye's Chicken Restaurant in Lincoln, Nebraska.
> 2. His memory of it is kind of blurry because he only saw it the one time.
> 3. He thinks, but isn't certain, that it was a clear bottle with a painted label.
> 4. He's pretty sure, but not certain, that it did not have a paper label.
> 5. It was among some other Popeye stuff that the owner, who was a novice Popeye collector, had on display, but can't recall what any of the other stuff was.
> 6. He remembers that the owner's name was Dwayne Hutchinson.
> 
> When I explained everything I knew about the brand/flavor, he said, "Wow, you guys are miles ahead of me on the research part. I didn't know any of that stuff. I heard about the bottle cap, but that's about it. I never knew there was a paper label."
> 
> So I really don't know what to make of his recollection. He openly admits that he "thinks" it had a painted label, but isn't 100% certain about it. And when I asked him if the label depicted an image of the Popeye character or just the name, he couldn't remember that either.
> 
> I enjoyed talking with him, but, unfortunately, don't consider his recollection as much of a lead. I'm pretty sure, although not certain, if there was ever a painted label Popeye soda pop made, that someone on this forum would either have one in their collection or at least know something about it.
> 
> If someone would like to try and hunt down Dwayne Hutchinson, please feel free to do so, as I most likely won't.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob


----------



## acls

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Keep reading...... There are many follow up posts after post 245 including me giving you the phone number of the author of the letter and him giving you the name of the owner of the Popeye's restaurant/bottle.


----------



## acls

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Right Bob.  My point is that I provided you with a lead who gave you the name of someone who owns a Popeye soda bottle.  I figured you would have pursued that.  In your very first post you said you were looking for a photo of a Popeye bottle.  This to me was the most promising lead to produce that vey thing.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Matt: If you are referring to the Popeye's restaurant owner Dwayne Hutchinson, even though I said I wasn't going to hunt him down, I actually did try and find him but was unable to, so I just let it go at that.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. I'm wide open to suggestion if someone can tell me how to locate a person who managed a Popeye's restaurant *22 years ago*.


----------



## acls

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I brought it up because you said you weren't going to try to track him down.  Finding him may be tough because there are probably a lot of Dwayne Hutchinsons in the world.  I would start with contacting the guy who you spoke with originally and see if he knows of any way to get a hold of him.  If not find out if the Popeye's he owned is still standing and call them.  Ask if Dwayne still owns it and if not if they have his contact info.  There is also spokeo on the internet, facebook, and whitepages.com.  All are worth a shot if you are interested in trying.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I called all three of the Popeyes in Lincoln, Nebraska and spoke with the managers. The first two managers listed below never heard of a Wayne Hutchinson.

However, the manager, Sherry, at the last listing was very helpful. She said she had worked for Popeyes for the past eight years and said the Hutchinson brothers used to own all three of the franchises, but that was before she started working there in 2007. In fact, until I mentioned the name Wayne Hutchinson she never knew either of the brothers first names. She only knew that the franchises were owned by the two brothers but that it was long before she joined the company. She also said there were never any Popeye collectibles on display in any of the three stores during her eight years. She said she never met the Hutchinson brothers and had no idea if they were still in the area and had no idea how to find them.   

Popeyes® Louisiana Kitchen
741 N 48th St · (402) 464-3934
Derrick / Mgr. Popeyes® Louisiana Kitchen
5955 N 27th St · (402) 437-8790
Daniel / Mgr. Popeyes® Louisiana Kitchen
4400 S 70th St · (402) 486-9900
Sherry / Mgr.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Typo Correction ...                   In my last post I wrote "Wayne" Hutchinson but meant *Dwayne *Hutchinson


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Just for the record ...             I just discovered that more often than not the name is spelled *Duane *and not Dwayne


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I spent the last hour searching ancestry.com; newspaper archives; obituaries; directories; etc; for Duane/Dwayne Hutchinson in Lincoln, Nebraska but came up empty handed. Without knowing a birthdate or some other relevant information its like searching for a needle in a haystack. I did a similar search several years ago but the results were the same, zero, nada, zilch. I did find a different Duane Hutchinson in a directory, and even called the phone number. The lady who answered sounded quite elderly, possibly in her eighties, and was a little reluctant at first to speak with me. But after I explained myself she opened up a little and said that her deceased husband's name was Duane Hutchinson but that he nor she was related to the Hutchinson's I was inquiring about. However, she did tell me that she had lived in Lincoln, Nebraska all her life and had heard of the Hutchinson brothers who owned the Popeyes but that she never knew them and had no idea how to go about finding them. Sorry to say, but without more to go on, I don't plan to continue this search. Its just too weak of a lead to pursue it further.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

acls/Matt Please feel free to do some additional research on Duane Hutchinson/The Hutchinson Brothers if you like. Perhaps you can find something that I missed. I truly appreciate the lead, but because we are talking about a brief encounter that occurred 20+ years ago, I really don't know where to go with it from here. I don't recall the guy's name I spoke with several years ago and no longer have his phone number. Based on what the manager, Sherry, told me, it sounds like the Hutchinson brothers have been out of the picture for many, many years. If I knew where to look, I would. But I really don't! Maybe someone in Lincoln, Nebraska will eventually see this and pick up where I left off .................... Thanks again, Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Its been almost two weeks since I contacted King Features and I have not heard back from them and beginning to think I never will. One of the two inquires I sent was to their public relations department and you would think they would have at least had the courtesy to acknowledge my interest even if they did not have the answers. Of course if I ever do hear from them I will be sure to share it here. Here's their link that opens on a page regarding a Popeye Pepsi Cola T-shirt and a brief mention on Pepsi Cola's attempt to purchase the Popeye rights in 1939, which indicates they are aware of that event.                                           http://kingfeatures.com/2015/08/popeye-the-pepsi-man/ I heard from the eBay seller who has the Puerto Rico "Tropical Beverages" bottle and he said it is marked on the base with "PRG" which is the mark for "The *P*uerto *R*ico *G*lass Corporation." I did a quick search on the company and they were incorporated in 1943, built a new factory, and began production in 1945. Speaking of Puerto Rico and Popeye, I thought this newspaper article was interesting. It tells about a school teacher who taught in Puerto Rico and whose students were huge Popeye fans and apparently learned how to read and speak English by reading Popeye comic strips. According to Harry Cohen's granddaughter, Sherry, the only connection between the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company and Puerto Rico was the fact that Puerto Rico was a huge exporter of fruit, which was the Pale Dry Company's main ingredient. Anyhoo, it looks like I've hit another dead end and can only hope that something surfaces in the future to eventually solve a most baffling mystery. I still believe there is something out there somewhere that will someday explain the evidence presented thus far regarding "Popeye Tropical Beverage" Newspaper article from ... The Paris News ~ Paris, Texas ~ July 16, 1939 [attachment=Popeye Article The...16, 1939 Title.jpg] [attachment=Popeye Article The... July 16, 1939.jpg] [attachment=Popeye Article The... 16, 1939 Date.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                                           One for the road ...* This Popeye painting by Rick Baker is similar to the one that MCglass posted on Page 24 Post #461. Except the one MCglass posted is dated 2007 whereas this one is dated 2014. I really like Rick's work. By the way, I recently discovered that after uploading a picture, if you click on the accompanying title that appears, it will automatically place the image in a larger format on the page as seen here. Try it sometime! []  [attachment=Popeye Painting Rick Baker.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                                        Meet ...*                                             Rick Baker ~ Oscar winning makeup artist      http://www.tctmagazine.com/prsnlz/oscar-winning-make-up-artist-rick-bakers-amazing-3d-prints/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*I thought I'd wrap up this segment with these enhanced images of the Popeye paper label, bottle cap, and bottle from my paper sign. I haven't had my sign out of its protective sleeve lately and rescanned just the bottle portion to show its detail. The images are the best I can do and should establish the likelihood that all three items are directly related, especially the image of Popeye's ship/schooner/sloop ...* *[attachment=Popeye  Label.jpg] * *[attachment=Popeye Bottle Cap (2).jpg] * *[attachment=POPEYE SIGN BOTTLE (2).jpg]     *


----------



## OsiaBoyce

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Where was this headed originally......................it's been so long?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                            ~  To Summarize ~*


1.  The original intent of this thread back in 2010 was to see if anyone had a Popeye soda bottle or any information that would explain the Drink Popeye tin signs I had been seeing on eBay. I used the word "Quick" in my title because I expected that someone on this forum already knew the answer and would provide us with it right away. But as it turned out, everyone seemed to be as baffled as I was.

2.  Thus began a search for the answer that involved the participation of numerous members, some of who provided us with interesting clues such as the Popeye bottle label and bottle cap.

3.  And here we are five years later still wondering what the explanation is.

4.  The reason I added the Cohen family ancestry was with the hope of possibly finding some clues in connection with the history of the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company, which was first brought to our attention by Harry Cohen's granddaughter, Sherry.   

5.  If nothing else, I feel we now have as much information on this topic that's likely to be found on the Internet, which, when you add it all up, is sort of a reference book on the topic for future researchers. Now or in the future you won't be able to research Popeye Tropical Beverage without this thread appearing as a reference, which I am happy to have been involved with.

6.  I honestly believe the Popeye bottle label, bottle cap, and my paper sign, are original and not fantasy items and that an explanation to their existence will eventually be found. If another bottle label or bottle cap are ever found, I expect them to rank among some of the rarest and most sought after soda pop collectibles ever known.   


By the way, I contacted King Features again and asked for them to please reply to my original inquiry even if they had no information and for them to please say as much if that was the case. Maybe I will hear back from them this time, but admit I'm not holding my breath in that regard. If they don't have any information, I don't know who does. They are my last hope!*

                 * That is, unless someone pops up outta nowhere and presents something that will ...


*"Blow Me Down"*

                                                                          []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S.                                                 The following link and information is from the website ... *                                                       CCSI / Crowncap Collectors International* It doesn't say exactly when or by who this Popeye bottle cap was presented to them, but because it appears to be the identical cap we have been seeing pictures of, I suspect that Popeye collector Bruce Shults was probably the individual who shared it with them. Speaking of the accompanying information, I wonder where Bruce, or whoever it was, came up with the "Period used" as being ...                                                                        *    1935-1941* http://www.bottlecapclub.org/?crown/23591 Notice it does not say circa 1930s-1940s, but specifically says 1935-1941. If this is Bruce Shults' bottle cap, I wonder what he knows regarding the dates that we don't?


PopeyeID23591 Description: PopeyePurpose: Bottle closureLiner: CorkLocation: Philadelphia State/Province Pennsylvania Country United StatesProduct: Soda/soft drinkBrewer/bottler:  Porto Rico Pale Dry Company Relative rarenesseriod used: 1935-1941Extra info: Only such crown known to exist. Could be a salesman's sample. No corresponding bottle has ever been found , although a paper label with corresponding graphics has been. The label says that Popeye was a tropical beverage.   [Attachments] 1.  Popeye bottle cap that sold on eBay several years ago2.  Popeye bottle cap that appears on the CCSI website  [attachment=Popeye Bottle Cap (2).jpg] [attachment=Popeye Bottle Cap CCSI.png]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. ~ P.S. I have Bruce Shults' email address and will be contacting him shortly regarding the bottle cap and dates.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Meet ...                                                       World-renowned Popeye collector ... *                                                                      Bruce Shults* 

http://home.earthlink.net/~thimbletheatre/index.html

http://oafcon2013.blogspot.com/2013/09/popeye-collector-comes-to-oafcon-bruce.html

http://home.earthlink.net/~thimbletheatre/ecsegar.html

http://home.earthlink.net/~thimbletheatre/comicstrip.html


[attachment=Popeye Collector Bruce Shults.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Please be reminded that I offered Bruce Shults $500 for his Popeye bottle cap, which he politely declined, saying he intended to keep it because in all his years of collecting Popeye memorabilia he had never seen or heard of another one like it and that it was highly possible he never would. During the course of our email exchanges he said he had no doubt the cap was a genuine period piece from the 1930s-1940s. Hence, based on his many years of collecting and researching Popeye, I am inclined to accept his evaluation of the cap.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                  Just for the fun of it ...* *                              (King Comics #43 1939)* *[attachment=Popeye Comic 43 1939 (5).jpg] *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                Reality vs. Fantasy* *                                            []* *[attachment=Popeye Comic 43 1939 (2).jpg] [attachment=Popeye Comic 43 1939 (5).jpg] *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I heard from Bruce Shults and here's what he had to say regarding his Popeye bottle cap ...  
Hi Bob  

Good to hear from you again.  

Several years ago I communicated with Phil Pfeiffer who was at that time the president of the Crowncap Collectors Society International (CCSI). Their website is the bottlecapclub.org. Yes, I shared the picture of the Popeye crown with Phil at that time, so the pic is of my bottle cap. 

I don’t have any new information to share with you. But it looks like someone at the CCSI seems to believe the cap was used sometime between 1935 and 1941. My educated guess is still circa 1938, based on a variety of things I’ve seen and read.  But that’s still just a guess.

If you find out anything new, please let me know and I will do the same.  

Take care  

Bruce


----------



## sunrunner

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

hay, there Bob , I have read all of the threads , and have come to the conclusion this bottle came from a small bottler most likely in the late 1930s or early 1040s . the bottle had a paper labile and nun have survived , but who knows ? there may be a slim chance one will eventually show up .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*             ~  Fantasy but possibly close to reality  ~* *                                       From ...* *The Sodapopbob Daily News ~ California ~ October 21, 1938* *[attachment=POPEYE ARTICLE FAKE (2).jpg] *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                                      ~  Reality  ~* *                                         Just received from King Features ... Copy/Pasted* Hello, We do not have much information on this. According to our archivist, although there were advertising artifacts that came out of it, the "_Popeye Tropical Beverage_" was a very short-lived license. Sorry we can’t be more helpful. Thanks. 
*Claudia Smith* | Director, Public Relations *King Features Syndicate*, a unit of Hearst300 West 57[sup]th[/sup] Street, New York, NY 10019 212.969.7542 | cmsmith@hearst.comKingFeatures.com | fb.com/KingFeatures | @KingFeatures


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. I sent Claudia a reply and asked ... 1.  Do you happen to know what the "artifacts" are that you referred to?2.  Do you happen to know a date(s) for the "Short-lived license?"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Here's the copy/pasted reply I just received from Claudia ... Bob I have nothing more specific than what I’ve told you. The pictures you sent are, I believe, the artifacts our archivist referred to. 
*Claudia Smith* | Director, Public Relations *King Features Syndicate*, a unit of Hearst300 West 57[sup]th[/sup] Street, New York, NY 10019 212.969.7542 | cmsmith@hearst.comKingFeatures.com | fb.com/KingFeatures | @KingFeatures


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

And here are the pictures I sent to King Features that Claudia was referring to ... [attachment=Popeye  Label.jpg]  [attachment=Popeye Bottle Cap (2).jpg][attachment=Image (640x1023) (2).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*Even though we may never know the whole story, based on the information I received from Claudia Smith, we at least have confirmation that there was indeed a "short-lived license" granted to the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company, which they received from King Features Syndicate Inc. of New York. Hence, there is a possibility of other genuine artifacts still to be found and cherished by collectors worldwide. Keep your eyes peeled, because you never know when or where one might Pop*eye *up.  []*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                                   A final "Quick Popeye Question" *                                                                 So, is this ... *               The End?*               Or just the beginning of a whole new search for those coveted Popeye Soda Pop artifacts?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> *[font="comic sans ms,sans-serif"]TIMELINE[/font]*
> 
> *                        PORTO RICO PALE DRY CO. / PORTO RICO FRUIT BEVERAGES *
> 
> *                                                 HARRY COHEN & MORRIS COHEN*
> 
> *                                                 PHILADELPHIA, PENNSYLVANIA*
> 
> *                                                         (Subject to Revision)* * [Edited / Added]*
> 
> 
> 
> *1845:  *Blima Cohen born in Romania (Mother)
> *1891:  *Harry Cohen born in Romania (Son)
> *1892:  *Morris Cohen born in Romania (Son)
> *1903:  *Blima, Harry, and Morris Cohen immigrate to U.S.
> *1910:  *Blima Cohen listed as widowed
> *1911:  *Morris applies for U.S. citizenship - Suspender Maker - Age 20
> *1914:  *Morris granted U.S. citizenship - Age 23
> *1917:  *Harry employed as Barber Supplies (WWI Draft Card) - Age 26
> *1918:  *Harry applies for U.S. citizenship - Barber Supply - Age 27
> *1923:  *Harry granted U.S. citizenship - Soft Drink Manufacturer - Age 32
> *1927:  *Harry's son Leroy is born
> *1929:  *Popeye introduced in Thimble Theater comic strip
> *1930:  *Harry listed in U.S. Census as Manufacture of Soft Drinks - Age 38*1933:  Earliest confirmed date I can find for the name "Porto Rico Pale Dry Company"*
> *1940:  *Harry listed in U.S. Census as Manufacturer of Soft Drinks - Age 48
> *1942:  *Morris employed by Porto Rico Beverages (WWII Draft Card)
> *1940s-50s-60s:  *Porto Rico Beverage Company in operation (I'm not sure when they ceased operating)
> *2014:  *Leroy Cohen dies at age 86 - Obituary indicates he worked for Porto Rico Beverage Co. in the 1950s*October 21, 2015:  Public Relations Director, Claudia Smith of King Features, confirms that a "short-lived license" was granted to the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company to use Popeye. However, the exact date of that license is currently unknown.   *


----------



## Eric

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> *             ~  Fantasy but possibly close to reality  ~* *                                       From ...* *The Sodapopbob Daily News ~ California ~ October 21, 1938* *[attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;683234&where=message&f=POPEYE ARTICLE FAKE (2).jpg[/attachImg] *



Though I'm sure you're having fun... I would be careful posting fantasy pieces like this... This is the type of stuff that can be taken as truth if someone doesn't read carefully.  It's gets copied and pasted into another form and so on.. next thing you know this story is true. A nightmare for other serious collectors that try and research histories of small sodas.After all of this "research" we still don't have any other pieces of information or images thatcan give us a time or even if this went to production. Cap could be just a prototype, the label could be a prototypeor even a fantasy piece just like the 100s of Pepsi double dot paper labels out there... and that cardboard could have been made anytime, even up into the 70s when a lot of fantasy cardboard and metal pieces were produced.I know you'd like to know, heck after all this... we all would so this can have closure. Hard to believe there is only one cap... and possibly just one label... weird.. wonder who owns the label.. have you ever tried contacting Allen Petretti to find who owns it?.. Would be nice to see it in color and up close to determine if it's real... and if the owner can give more info on to where it came from.Anyway you've tried hard... And never know something could still pop up.  Would just hate to think someone years from now searching and find that little false story or pieces of it and think it's real.


----------



## CreekWalker

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

These rare items show up eventually, either in the Cohen family estate, or a retired printers employee family member. Who finds a box of the left over, printed labels, that went unsold or unused, or said employee carried some home and gave the kids, who pasted them in scrap books, or used them as a book mark in a 1930's era book or comic. Possibly an employee or family member of the Porto Rico Pale Dry, finds an a box of old bottle and takes them to Antique Roadshow in Philadelphia. Maybe someone in Nebraska knows something, although no ones speaking up just yet. I've enjoyed reading this forum, Bob, it's a classic unsolved mystery, you did very well to present the facts or evidence. Thanks!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*CreekWalker / Rick* Thanks for the comments - mucho appreciated Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*Eric:* 1.  I'm actually flattered that you think my fake Popeye article looks real enough to fool anyone. But I doubt anyone will ever take it serious, especially when they see it was written by someone named "Sodapopbob." 2.  I don't know who owns the label, but it is pictured in Allan Petretti's book, "Soda Pop Collectibles Price Guide," that was published in 2003. It can be found on Page 454 of the book. I sent Allan Petretti an email several years ago to the address I had for him at the time but never heard back from him. 3.  The first mention of the bottle cap came from K/Kathy/thesodafizz and can be found on Page 1 Post #18 of this thread. 4.  Also read the post by bottleaddict/Rusty that can be found on Page 2 and Page 3 / Post #39 and Post #43 of this thread. 5. Lastly, the first color image of the bottle cap came from Bruce Shults who bought it on eBay and still owns it. Find that info on Page 5 Post #100 of this thread.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Correction - this is the first mention of the bottle cap - Page 1 Post #6 of this thread by bottleaddict. By the way, my paper sign came from *Jay, Maine*


			
				bottleaddict said:
			
		

> Interesting thread too say the least.I sold a unused popeye soda bottle cap on ebay several years ago too a popeye collector in Texas. I found the cap in a mason jar I bought in Maine. The jar (and cap) cost me 8.00 and I sold the cap because I only collect bottles and jars. The cap sold for an amazing $158.75. I wish I had a picture of it but unfortunatly do not. If the cap brought that much one can only guess how much the bottle bring.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Just for the record ... I recently discovered that every time you click from one page to another it adds a view count. Originally I thought it only added view counts when the thread itself was opened and not once for every page change. Which means the view count totals we see on the menu page are not entirely accurate. I guess this is no big deal, but just thought I'd mention it in case anyone ever wondered about the various view totals.


----------



## Eric

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

"Sodapopbob" could be a alias for anyone knows 10 years down the road when someone is searching for info.For someone who doesn't frequent this site... stumbles onto this copies and paste it into their own site.. then someone else finds that copy and copies and paste it, and so on... never know where it could end up and some may never know where it originated. And everyone knows what is found on the web has got to be true... writings like this can hurt the hobby. So be careful of what you post... Know you're having fun.. but on a site like this where some folks come to learnand get information it can be a disservice.   Just saying...  anyway...... Hope you find a Popeye crate full of bottles with caps.. along with a company letter explaining what happened. Good Luck


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I got to wondering about the King Features archivists' use of the term "short-lived" license and concluded that it could have multiple definitions, such as ... 1.  Short-lived in that it was a Short-*term* license issued for a brief period of time.2.  Short-lived in that it was a Long-term license that was *revoked* by King Features and/or *canceled* by the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company. We may never know for certain what they meant by the term "Short-lived," but if it refers to a Short-*term *license, based on the research I recently conducted, the majority of *Short-term* license/contracts are generally described as being for a period of *one year*.


----------



## Eric

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Why don't you contact them again and ask them how long it was. Can you call them and speak to the person.. you may get better answers than just short emails back and forth.. ask if there are any older employees that may remember this product... I'm sure someone could give you a better answer.. it would be better than all these guessesand wondering. Get closure on this.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Eric: Its funny you should mention calling King Features, because just prior to your post I spoke with Claudia Smith on the phone. Even though she expressed a genuine desire to help me, she reminded me about the last email she sent me (see below), and that she worded in such a manner to let me know they "have *nothing *more specific" than what she shared with me in her first email when she told us about the "short-lived license." Claudia was busy when I spoke with her, but she was kind enough to take the time and let me know the archivist she referred to was a Popeye collector himself and that he is just as curious about "Popeye Tropical Beverage" as I am but that he has never been able to come up with a specific date related to it. Claudia did not know where the archivist found the information about the short-lived license other than it took some time for her archivist to find it. In so many words she politely said the information already provided to me is all they would be able to help me with. She concluded by saying they just didn't have the time or resources to assist me further. With that said, I feel the reference to the "short-lived license" for "Popeye Tropical Beverage" they provided me is a milestone in itself and for the first time in five years of research confirms there was indeed a contractual connection between the Porto Rico Pale Dry Company and King Features Syndicate Inc.                     





			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Here's the copy/pasted reply I just received from Claudia ... Bob I have nothing more specific than what I’ve told you. The pictures you sent are, I believe, the artifacts our archivist referred to.  *Claudia Smith* | Director, Public Relations *King Features Syndicate*, a unit of Hearst300 West 57[sup]th[/sup] Street, New York, NY 10019 212.969.7542 | cmsmith@hearst.comKingFeatures.com | fb.com/KingFeatures | @KingFeatures


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Hence, based on the information provided to me by Claudia Smith of King Features, it is my opinion the bottle label pictured here is genuine and authentic ...  [attachment=Popeye  Label.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. I wish to once again acknowledge member Morbious_fod who originally provided us with the image of the Popeye Tropical Beverage bottle label.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I spent the past five hours searching for anything and everything I could in relation to King Features license contracts, and even though I found numerous references, which are worded in such a manner that only a Philadelphia lawyer can fully understand them, there did appear to be a consistency in that the longest period of time for said contracts was usually about *five years*, after which they required a renewal application for an additional five years. In conjunction with this I was surprised over the number of lawsuits I found references to between King Features and various parties who were in litigation over the years involving various aspects of their contracts. One thing is certain, King Features did not give anything away and more often than not demanded enormous sums to use their copyrighted characters such as Popeye.   Note:  I did not save any links to the above and recommend that anyone who is interested in finding this type of information to conduct their own searches. Its there to be found if you have the time.


----------



## Eric

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Wow.. still not clear... she "thinks" that what you sent is what their archivist found. Shouldn't she know what they found? Where is this archivist looking and what exactly did they find.. and where did they look... images online.. or do they have personal storage and records they can look through.. She said, she did not know where the archivist found the information about the short-lived license other than it took some time for her archivist to find it. What? So she doesn't know where they found it but it took time to find it...That's sounds so funny...If the archivist found something, what did it say.. is it a written document...Can you be sent through to their archivist to speak one on one or have the archivist send you copies of what they had found... So far this sounds like she just wants no part of this.. no dates, no written info provided, or images other than what anyone can already find online.Sad... still no proof it existed after all this. Sounds like you gotta talk with that archivist and see if they know what is going on and cut out the middle person.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Eric With all do respect, the phone conversation I had with Claudia Smith this morning will be my last attempt to acquire information from anyone associated with King Features. As far as I'm concerned they have been very courteous and helpful by providing me with the reference to a "short-lived license." For me it doesn't matter precisely where their archivist found it or what type of document it may have been. What's important to me is that the information came from the King Features archives department and there is absolutely no evidence or reason for me to believe that the information they shared with me came from a simple Internet search. I have been searching the Internet myself off and on for five years and never once came across anything that even hinted at a connection between King Features and Popeye Tropical Beverage. That is, not until Claudia Smith provided me with that information. If you like, please contact them yourself via the information already provided, which include links and a phone number. Claudia's direct line is *212-969-7542*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Just for the record, here is the email again I received from Claudia Smith. Notice it does not use wording such as "might have been," or "possibly," but does say ... "According to our archivist, ............................ the "_Popeye Tropical Beverage_" *was* a very short-lived license."                                                                                *~ * ~* Hello, We do not have much information on this. According to our archivist, although there were advertising artifacts that came out of it, the "_Popeye Tropical Beverage_" was a very short-lived license. Sorry we can’t be more helpful. Thanks. 
*Claudia Smith* | Director, Public Relations *King Features Syndicate*, a unit of Hearst300 West 57[sup]th[/sup] Street, New York, NY 10019212.969.7542 | cmsmith@hearst.comKingFeatures.com | fb.com/KingFeatures | @KingFeatures


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Regarding dates, I add this reminder that came from Bruce Shults, which can be found on Page 6 Post #116 of this thread that I posted on October 22, 2010, which, incidentally, was exactly five years ago yesterday. If anyone wishes to contact Bruce about this and quiz his "memory," please let me know and I will provide you with his email address.   
*About the soda's 1929 copyright date. 1929 was the first year of Popeye's appearance in the comic strips. Throughout the 30s, numerous Popeye toys, games, books, etc. Continued to display the original 1929 copyright on them, regardless of what year in the 30s they actually first came out. But I can't recall (by memory anyway) a single King Features Syndicate licensed Popeye product manufactured after 1939 that carried the 1929 copyright.  This makes for a pretty strong case that the soda was made sometime in the 1930s.*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I'm still searching for dates and thought I'd add this to the mix. From ... *                      Petretti's Soda Pop Collectibles Price Guide - Antique Trader Books - Copyright 1996**[attachment=POPEYE LABEL 1996 ...00) (844x1100).jpg] * *[attachment=POPEYE LABEL 1996 ...35) (1025x135).jpg] * *[attachment=POPEYE LABEL 1996 ...00) (822x1100).jpg] *


----------



## Eric

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

$8 must have been common back in the day.. Wonder how they came up with that price... 8 bucks for a one of a kind label.. seems like a deal.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I'm also searching for one of these *"**bottles"* [font="comic sans ms,sans-serif"]*                               POPEYE PUNCH*[/font]


The punch was also available in bottles, and apparently there was a "defect" in the product, causing a white ring to form around the edge of the bottle and the product was pulled, never to come back, and Scaife suffered large losses from it which he had not recovered from as of the 1985 article.

*                                                                        Read all about it ...*


Http://lurch-deeann.ecrater.com/p/15627100/vintage-scarce-1983-popeye-punch-can

[attachment=Popeye Punch Can.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                  More ...*                          (Find me a Popeye Punch bottle and I'll pay you next Tuesday for it) 
Even as Popeye Punch was being introduced, Libby, Borden, and Campbell entered the same product category. Then came the kind of error a start-up with major competition simply cannot afford. A defect in the punch's blend caused a white ring to form around the edge of each juice bottle. Forced to pull his product off the market, Scaife spent several months looking for another formula, a process that cost him two seasons' worth of orders. Sales for 1984, which he had hoped would hit $2 million, failed to reach the $1-million mark. Losses mounted, and for the time being, Scaife has all but given up trying to penetrate the mass market.


http://www.inc.com/magazine/19850801/4718.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*    Connection?* *[attachment=Popeye Punch Sign (451x600).jpg] *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*                                     The rest of the Gary Scaife / Popeye Punch story ...* ( I've seen several references about Popeye Punch being in a bottle but I can't find a picture of one anywhere)                                                                            *~ * ~*  To a student of large-company behavior, the decision looks like an admirable commitment to a long-term marketing vision.  But to a smaller company seeking a sip of the juice business for itself, Campbell's persistence looks like nothing but trouble. "They have so much money, they can toss those products out in the marketplace without understanding it," says Gary Scaife, vice-president and director of marketing of International Beverage Importers Inc., a tiny Westlake Village, Calif.-based concern that started marketing natural juices in 1980.  "Sometimes just throwing money at problems doesn't solve them, but it sure doesn't hurt. Hell, I could probably retire with all the money they've spent learning the business." Scaife's frustration with Campbell's ability to absorb its blunders is understandable.After selling his previous company, he put together some $300,000 to launch International Beverage.  Seeking a marketing ploy to compensate for his limited budget, Scaife called his product Popeye Punch, licensing the trademark from King Features Syndicate.  Unable to finance his own manufacturing, he had the new juice supplied by a local packer; as is customary for smaller companies, he sold it through food brokers.  But soon his plans began to unravel. Even as Popeye Punch was being introduced, Libby, Borden, and Campbell entered the same product category.  Then came the kind of error a start-up with major competition simply cannot afford.  A defect in the punch's blend caused a white ring to form around the edge of each juice bottle.  Forced to pull his product off the market, Scaife spent several months looking for another formula, a process that cost him two seasons' worth of orders.  Sales for 1984, which he had hoped would hit $2 million, failed to reach the $1-million mark.  Losses mounted, and for the time being, Scaife has all but given up trying to penetrate the mass market. "We have a good product," he complains, "but in many cases we can't even get onto the shelves.  I hate hearing the supermarket guy say, 'I'd love to sell your product and I know it will sell, but because Campbell has a million dollars to market JuiceWorks, you don't have a chance."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. What we have here is strong evidence that Popeye Punch came in a bottle in the mid-1980s. So you'd think it would be easy to find a picture of one. After all, that was only about 30 years ago. But, no, its going to be a booger and elude me for the next five years. Oh, well, life and searching for Popeye bottles goes on, and on, and on ... []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Hmmm, I wonder if it was one of these Popeye Punch juice bottles that Duane Hutchinson had on display at his Popeyes Chicken restaurant in Lincoln, Nebraska?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

According to this snippet from a 1985 Beverage World publication, Popeye Punch was introduced in ...                                                              *   March 1983*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

The Popeye Punch can I posted earlier was a 46 ounce. Here's a *12 ounce *can with a paper label and pull-tab from 1983. But where are the bottles that were pulled from grocery store shelves because the juice formed a white residue above the liquid level? I wasn't too excited about the 46 ounce can but wouldn't mind having one of these 12 ounce variations ...[attachment=Popeye Punch Can 12 ounce 1983.jpg] [attachment=Popeye Punch Can 12 ounce 1983 Back.jpg] [attachment=Popeye Punch Can 12 ounce 1983 Top.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Clarification ... The 12 ounce can is not a true "pull tab" but I don't know what else to call it except maybe a pop-top/push-top


----------



## Canadacan

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Clarification ... The 12 ounce can is not a true "pull tab" but I don't know what else to call it except maybe a pop-top/push-top


We can collectors refer to them as Stay-Tab's....I think they came out as early as 1975.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Canadacan Thanks ...  "Stay-Tab" appears to be the accepted term. Based on what I've seen, it was ... 1.  Invented by Daniel F. Cudzik2.  Of Reynolds Metal3.  Richmond, Virginia4.  Patent Number 3,967,7525.  Filed November 24, 19756.  Published July 6, 19767.  And originally called a ...                                                *Easy-open Wall* http://www.google.com/patents/US3967752  [attachment=Stay Tab Patent 1975 (2) (817x1200).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

By the way, I have exhausted my search for another 12 ounce Popeye Punch can and cannot find a Popeye Punch bottle, either. As a consequence, I am placing both of them on my extremely rare list.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

For Future Reference ...  1.  1984 Snippet (I called the 213-706-0219 phone number but it is no longer valid)2.  Google Earth - 31220 La Baya Drive - Westlake Village, California [attachment=Popeye Punch Gary Scaife 1984.jpg] [attachment=Popeye Punch 31220...lage Calif (2).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

For Future Reference ... I searched for a patent that specifically pertains to this *E-Z StA *tab but so far have not been able to find one ...[attachment=Popeye Punch Can 1...e 1983 Top (2).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Slightly off-topic but related ... While searching for a Popeye Punch bottle I kept seeing references where Gary Scaife's Natural Choice company in Westlake, California also produced some Pink Panther drinks in the 1980s. So I thought I'd add these newspaper clippings to the mix to help round out the Gary Scaife story. I searched for actual pictures of a Pink Panther juice carton but so far have been unable to find any. Nor have I been able to find any images of a Pink Panther hot cocoa mix that apparently had pink marshmellows.                                The three flavors of Pink Panther Punch were ...                               Pink Lemonade ~ Tropical Punch ~ Orange Punch 1.  The Sequin Gazette-Enterprise ~ Sequin, Texas ~ July 30, 19862.  The Belleville Telescope ~ Belleville, Kansas ~ July 31, 19863.  The Paris News ~ Paris, Texas ~ March 15, 1988 [attachment=Pink Panther Fruit... July 30, 1986.jpg] [attachment=Pink Panther Carto... July 31, 1986.jpg] [attachment=Pink Panther Punch...March 15, 1988.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

The Gary Scaife / Natural Choice Company story would not be complete without at least a brief mention of the company's most successful product ...                 *Elvis Presley **"Love Me Tender" Hair and Body Lotions ~ Circa 1985* 
1.  Http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/Elvis-Presley-love-tender-242612008

2.  Http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/Elvis-Presley-love-me-tender-shampoo-body

[attachment=Elvis Presley Love...circa 1985(OW).jpg]

[attachment=Elvis Presley Love...ice circa 1985.jpg]

[attachment=Elvis Presley Love... 1985 Back (3).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. I sent Bruce Shults an email to see if he has one of the Popeye Punch bottles. I figured if anyone had one that he might. I'll let you know what he has to say just as soon as I hear back from him. It would blow me down to see one of them thar bottles and then I can begin my search in earnest to try and find one for myself.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

For future reference ... Even though this 1984 snippet mentions Popeye cans and not bottles, it does tell us the brand came in three flavors, which were ...                                                    *Wild Berry* *Island Apple* *Fruit Combo*  We've seen the Wild Berry, but this is the only reference I've found for the other flavors ... [attachment=Popeye Punch Flavors.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I heard from Bruce Shults and he said he mainly collects pre-1950 Popeye collectibles. He is aware of Popeye Punch but does not have a can or a bottle. He said there was a Popeye Punch advertising piece on eBay a while ago but that he did not purchase it. He said it was some type of bottle holder but that it was missing the bottle. I plan to search for it and see what I can find.


----------



## iggyworf

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Keep  the info coming Bob. Very interesting reading. Thanx for all the research.


----------



## Photon440

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

You'd better stash away a few cases of these in case they're equally rare in another thirty years. http://www.popeyeenergy.com/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

iggy/Rich Thanks. I'll keep swingin' punches as long as I can but don't expect a knockout anytime soon. At least not by me. If a Popeye Tropical Beverage or Popeye Punch bottle are ever found they will probably come from an outside source by someone who eventually sees this thread and says, "Hey, I've got one of those!" Photon440/Ed You're probably right about stashin' away some of those Popeye energy drink cans. Being as the brand was introduced in 2013 there are probably a lot of the first issue cans still available. There's a can currently on eBay that I asked the seller to check the expiration date of. 2013

http://popeye.com/2013/01/29/power-up-with-popeye-energy-drink/


eBay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/POPEYE-ENERGY-DRINK-ALUMINUM-CAN-/181928320906


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

At the present I don't know the difference (if there even is one) between a 2013 Popeye Energy can and a 2015 example. The only thing I can think of to determine this would be to check the expiration date, which I'm confident all of them have. This link is to a website by some guy that taste-test and collects various energy drinks cans. The discussion it opens to is dated 2013 so I'm assuming the can pictured is from 2013 as well ... http://energyheaven.blogspot.com/2013/02/popeye-bruiser-blackberry.html      [attachment=Popeye Energy Drink Can 2013.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

For Future Reference ... This link is to a website that will tell you (in a timeline format) everything you ever wanted to know about Popeye, including a brief mention that "Popeye Energy" was introduced in 2013. (But I can't see where it mentions anything about Popeye Punch, which I could have easily overlooked).  http://www.worldlibrary.org/articles/popeye#cite_note-30


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

*~  **POPEYE ENERGY*  ~                      Brand name registration date = *August 17, 2012*          Market introduction date = *Late January / Early February of 2013* Not all sports drink cans are marked with expiration dates. Some have "when produced" dates. Different manufacturers use different codes. The general rule of thumb is that most sport drinks have a shelf life of approximately nine months, and even longer if stored in a cool, dark place. I'm not sure what type of code the Popeye Energy cans have but plan to purchase one today and check it out. But regardless if Popeye Energy cans have an expiration date or a "when made" date, I'm guessing anything that indicates a date of 2013 is most likely a first issue can. I will follow up on this later after I purchase one of the drinks.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Specifics for future reference ...  Company InformationCompany Name:  POPEYE ENERGY File Number:  2130067 Filing State:  Ohio (OH) Filing Status:  Active Filing Date:  August 17, 2012 Company Age:  3 Years, 3 Months (As of November 2015) Registered Agent:  Uberbev LLC 6000 Grafton Rd. Valley City, OH 44280


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

1.  I went to four convenience stores and two major grocery stores yesterday and not one of them carried the Popeye Energy drink. At present I'm not sure if its even available in southern California and will have to do some homework to see if/and/or where it can be found. 2.  I heard from the eBay seller and all he said was that the can is marked with a 2012 copyright. I sent him a reply and clarified that its the code on the bottom that I'm interested in, but I haven't heard back from him yet.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

According to this search by location site, Popeye Energy is only available at four locations in San Diego county - none of which are close to me so I'll have to wait until another day to visit the closest one. Search your own area and see what you come up with ...                                      https://www.popeyeenergy.com/find-us/ I found this picture that shows the back side of a can and what appears to be a code of some type. I haven't deciphered it yet but will keep trying ... (Notice the 2012 King Features date) [attachment=Popeye Energy Can Code (2).jpg] [attachment=Popeye Energy Can Code.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

For future reference ... [attachment=Popeye Energy Can Code (2).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. I sent an inquiry to the Ball Corporation and asked them to explain their codes on aluminum cans. I will report back after I hear from them. As it stands now, I cannot make heads or tails of their code                                                    *2 10 30 A 3 B R*                                   on the Popeye Energy can. I don't see anything that would tie in with the years 2012 through 2015


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I found this store that apparently carries Popeye Energy. Its a franchise that has stores throughout the United States. Check and see if there is one near you. The one nearest me is about 60 miles away and I plan on calling them after they open around noon today to see if they do in fact carry the drink ...                 *Rocket Fizz Soda Pop & Candy Shop* http://rocketfizz.com/locations/ This picture is from Google Earth and shows what the San Diego store front looks like, which is actually located in a beach community called Pacific Beach, California ... [attachment=Rocket Fizz San Diego.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

This link is to a Popeye Energy can that was on eBay but didn't sell and closed on November 1, 2015. It was described as "brand new" at the time, so the code should indicate some connection to 2015 ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-ITEM-BRUISER-BLACKBERRY-POPEYE-ENERGY-DRINK-FULL-16-oz-CAN-/331670682811?nma=true&si=j5Bp1Cms2McSnAk3iwqLniCBpf8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557                Code ... *4 08 19 A 2 B D* [attachment=Popeye Energy Can Code (4).jpg] [attachment=Popeye Energy Can Code (5).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Side-by-side for comparison ...                                        *2015* [attachment=Popeye Energy Can Code (5).jpg]                           *Date unknown* [attachment=Popeye Energy Can Code (2).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I spoke with the manager of the Rocket Fizz store in Pacific Beach and he said they no longer carry Popeye Energy. He said it didn't sell so they discontinued it.  So rather than drive all over the country to try and find it, I ordered a 4-Pack of the blackberry flavor from their headquarters in Murrieta, California. Four cans cost $8.00 and the shipping was $7.00 for a total of $15.00, which is cheaper than driving all the way to Murrieta that is about 100 miles north of where I live. After it arrives later this week, I will taste-test it, check out the cans, and then report back here with my findings. Heck, I might be the only collector in the county that even has one. But I still plan to keep my eyes peeled for a 2013 can, which might not be as easy to find as I previously thought.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				Photon440 said:
			
		

> You'd better stash away a few cases of these in case they're equally rare in another thirty years. http://www.popeyeenergy.com/



Hey, Photon440 / Ed You might have created a monster by suggesting that I stash away some of the Popeye Energy cans. I didn't expect to go this far with it but now I'm obsessed with finding a first issue can from 2013. If, like the Rocket Fizz manager said, the brand doesn't sell all that well, it could have a short-lived life on the market. Just because someone is pumping tons of money into the brand doesn't guarantee its success. If the brand does fail, like Popeye Punch did, then you're right in that now might be a good time to try and find some of the cans because ten years from now they could be as rare and as hard to find as a 12 ounce Popeye Punch can. But I suppose only with time will we know if the brand succeeds or not. According to the pictures and information on this website, the brand seems to be doing okay at the moment. The attached pictures are from the site and are ... 1.  Described as one of their first, but unformed "Clobberin Clementine" aluminum cans inside a protective sleeve. (I can't make out the code but perhaps someone else can). 2.  A boxed set of all four flavors - but not the 4-Pack I ordered, which is four cans of the same blackberry flavor. I'm not sure where to acquire one of these multi-flavor 4-Packs, but it would be the one to look for if someone was serious about collecting them.                        Link to website ...     http://www.pikore.com/popeyeenergy  [attachment=Popeye Energy Alum...First Cans (2).jpg] [attachment=Popeye Energy Pack.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

I did some photo enhancing, followed with a magnifying glass, and am about 99% certain the code on the can in the protective sleeve I posted earlier is ...                                               *          2 10 30 A 3 B R* ... which is the same code on another can I posted. If correct, then its possible that all of the 2013 cans have this code. Here are the codes side-by-side for comparison ... 1.  Code on the can I posted earlier - Post #652 - #653 - #6542.  Code on the can in the protective sleeve described as their "first"  [attachment=Popeye Energy Can Code (2).jpg] [attachment=Popeye Energy Alum...eet First Cans.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S.               I just heard from the eBay seller and he said the code on his can is ...                                         *            GL 2381 0257*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> For future reference ... [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;684677&where=message&f=Popeye Energy Can Code (2).jpg[/attachImg]



This following copy/pasted explanation regarding the deciphering of codes is generic and not necessarily specific to the Ball Corporation, but it seems to be the most often used code and might apply to the Popeye Energy cans in question. If so, I read the codes ... *                                                   2 10 30 **A 3 B R*  as ...                                          *2 = **2012 *(Possibly October 30, 2012) ?                                           And the code *4 8 19 **A 2 B D *as ...                                         *4 = 2014 *(Possibly August 19, 2014) ?  Copy/Pasted Explanation ... 
Carbonated soft drinks use production codes that identifies the month, year of production, and date of production based on the Julian calendar, giving each day of the year a corresponding number, (1-365).  

To find out when your product was made, use the first 5-digits of the code.

Example: C1068DP72117

 C = Month (A = January, B = February, etc.  Skip the letter I)
1 = Year (1 = 2011, 2 = 2012)
068 = Julian Date  (68th Day of the year, or March 9th)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

P.S. I forgot to emphasize that the code explanation I just posted refers to when the can was "made" and not when it was filled.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Lastly for the time being ... [] This link is to a *November-December 2012 *issue of BevNet magazine and shows that Popeye Energy was being advertised at that time. Use the - + slider bar to zoom and then left-click-hold to maneuver around the page. Popeye Energy is in the upper-left portion of the page ...                             http://issuu.com/bevnet/docs/novdec-2012/58


----------



## Photon440

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Well Sodapopbob, speaking of 2013... http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/193436/popeye-sells-out-to-energy-drink-company-again/ http://www.thedieline.com/blog/2013/1/16/popeye-energy.html And what is a "clean label functional energy drink"? https://www.facebook.com/PopeyeEnergyDrink/info/?tab=overview And if you really like the stuff when it arrives, you can add it to this list: http://www.ranker.com/list/best-energy-drink-brands/ranker-food?var=4&utm_expid=16418821-169.HEP5kg9mRrS3ZFs3xXI-Yw.3


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

Photon440/Ed Thanks for posting the links. I've seen all of them except the one from Facebook. I'm not sure either what they mean by "clean label functional energy drink" unless it has something to do with the contents. Did you notice in the last link that Popeye Energy isn't even mentioned in the ranking? It would be interesting to know if that's because it isn't widely distributed or because people just don't like it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				Photon440 said:
			
		

> And what is a "clean label functional energy drink"? https://www.facebook.com/PopeyeEnergyDrink/info/?tab=overview



                        Definition of "*F**unctional*" beverages according to Wikipedia ...                                https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Functional_beverage


----------



## Photon440

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*



			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Photon440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is a "clean label functional energy drink"? https://www.facebook.com/PopeyeEnergyDrink/info/?tab=overview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of "*F**unctional*" beverages according to Wikipedia ...                                https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Functional_beverage
Click to expand...

Well now I know.  I didn't look it up myself because I really didn't think it was a real term.  Thanks for taking the time! As for your previous notes on production codes and dates, when I was in the industry (70's) we didn't date anything we filled.  Aside from the actual bottle molding dates of course.  Bottles were still largely ACL and nothing extra was stamped on them, or the caps.  Paper labels were undated and the same print run could be used until it was time to change designs or reflect an ingredient alteration.  Same with cans.  It was largely the introduction of aspartame in diet drinks that prompted the dating issue, when it was found that the sweetener had a short shelf life; after a month or two it started to break down into various chemicals, some of them not so desireable (like methanol) and so dates were needed to rotate the stocks out in a safe time frame.  I think someone noticed that sales of the dated diet products increased a little as people used them up faster rather than leave them in the back of the fridge, so the date started getting applied to everything across the board.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Re:  RE: QUICK "POPEYE SODA" QUESTION*

It took ten days but I finally received my four cans of Popeye Energy today. (Bruiser Blackberry) 1. I'm not a huge fan of energy drinks, but I guess the Bruiser Blackberry taste okay. Sparkling but not heavily carbonated. 2. All four cans have finger-tip size dents in them around the tops and bottoms. I don't think this occurred during the shipping and probably came off the shelf that way - disappointing. 3. The Ball Can Company code on three of the cans is ... 4 08 19 A 2 B D 4. The Ball Can Company code on one of the cans is ..... 2 10 30 A 3 B R   5.  All four cans are ink-stamped on the base with ... AZ26814 ... but I'm not sure its an expiration date or a when-filled date. I don't know if the 14 stands for 2014 or something else. 6.  All four cans are ink-stamped on the base with what appears to be a time-of-day mark. They include ... 08: 21  4  /  06:47  4  /  06:48  4  I sent emails to the Ball Can Company as well as the Popeye Energy Company and asked for an explanation for the various codes, but I have not heard back from anyone yet. Speculation:  I'm still leaning toward the first number in the Ball Can Company codes as an indication of when the cans were manufactured, with a 2 for 2012 and a 4 for 2014. I have not seen a 3 for 2013 yet, but it could be they didn't produce any cans in 2013 because they already had a surplus of the 2012 cans. ??? Bottom Line:   I have a sneaking suspicion the brand is going to fail and only be around for a short time. I base this primarily on ... 1.  Because of what the store manager in Pacific Beach told me about the brand "not selling"2.  The lack of availability - It either hasn't been fully promoted/distributed yet, or else it has and the stores are discontinuing it. In Conclusion:  I think I have a first-issue 2012 can, but I'm not sure. But even if it is a 2012 can, its disappointingly dented!


----------



## Photon440

Did you find out any more about the Popeye drinks?  I noticed their website is from 2015 but their map with 'find us' locations is pretty sparse. 
http://www.popeyeenergy.com/find-us/?x=82&y=14


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Photon440

I haven't done any additional research on Popeye Energy but their headquarters is in San Diego County about 75 miles from where I live. The next time I'm up that way I plan to visit them. Every time I'm in a grocery or convenience store I look for it but I have not seen it available even once.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Photon440 / Ed

I tried replying to your private message but it said your messaging was off. If so, then you will have to go into your personal settings and activate it.


----------



## Photon440

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Photon440 / Ed
> 
> I tried replying to your private message but it said your messaging was off. If so, then you will have to go into your personal settings and activate it.


Sorry about that, I had to fiddle with it for awhile to even get it to SEND last night.  It should work now.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I came across this 1937 advertisement today and thought it was pretty cool. Besides the various signs scattered throughout this thread, this is the only image of Popeye holding a soda pop bottle I have ever seen. But in this case he's holding a bottle of 7up. Compare it to my paper sign. 

From ...

The Kingsport Time - Kingsport, Tennessee - September 1, *1937*


----------

